# Ein neuer Naturteich in Luxemburg



## Dierbecher (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo an alle

Ich bin der Claude aus dem grossen Herzogtum links der Mosel. Bin zwar noch keine 60, darf aber trotzdem schon meine Rente geniessen da ich relativ früh angefangen habe.

Ich darf ein im ländlichen Norden des Landes und am Waldrand gelegenes Wochenendhaus mein Eigen nennen. Dort verbringe ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr nur die Wochenenden sondern so viel Zeit zwischen Frühjahr und Herbst wie nur möglich.

Nachdem ich 5 Jahre lang das Haus in Schuss gebracht habe konnte ich mich seit letztem Jahr mehr der Umgebung widmen. Angefangen habe ich mit dem Bau eines Holzbackofens


  

Hier, durch den Pfeil schon zu ahnen was nun kommt. Teich mit Bachlauf natürlich, deswegen bin ich ja hier.

Wochenlang habe ich hauptsächlich dieses Forum durchstöbert und mich so schlau wie möglich gemacht. Da ich seit 5 Wochen schon tüchtig grabe, ist es auch an der Zeit mich hier zu outen.

Das obige Bild dient auch erstmal zur Orientierung. Der Bachlauf (mehr dazu später, erstmal mehr zum Teich) soll in den Rhododendren seine Quelle nehmen und am Wochenendhaus vorbei zum Teich führen. Der Beginn des Weges am Haus entlang ist zu erahnen gleich rechts neben dem Pfeil. Ja, der Teich wird parallel zu dem Eichenwald liegen. Dieser ist durch eine Buchenhecke von meinem Grundstück getrennt. Den Wald konnte ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zukaufen so dass die Hecke theoretisch weg könnte, als Sicht-und Windschutz bleibt sie jedoch stehen. Ein Laubschutznetz ist also defintiv Pflicht.

Kommen wir zu auserwählten Platz für den Teich.
  

Fläche 8x5 m , Gefälle 1 Meter, Wildnis à gogo. Die Buchenhecke zieht sich rechts entlang. Der Eichenwald rechts neben der Hecke. Sonne im Hochsommer 5-6 Stunden, sonst wahrscheinlich eher zu wenig, durch das Haus und durch den Wald auf der Südseite. Liegt genau aud Süd-Nord Achse.

  

Nachdem ich den Cotoneaster von einer anderen überwuchernden Hecke befreit hatte, bot er sich sogleich an um eine Halbinsel zu besetzen, deswegen der Schlencker um die Hecke herum. Ich füge hier kurz ein dass ich an diesem Ort natürlich einen Naturteich plane ohne Fische, so gut wie möglich in die Umgebung eingepasst.

  

Ich plante gleich einen Ufergraben um die Halbinsel herum. Dazu eine Skizze des Teiches.

Knapp zu erkennen den mit Bleistift eingezeichneten Verlauf des Uferwalls, so wie ich ihn von Beginn an erdacht hatte. Zu dem rot eingezeichneten später mehr.

  
Einen Ufergraben vor dem später zu bauenden Steilhang klingt irgendwie nicht so gut. Auch um nicht vom Start weg in den Hang graben zu müssen habe ich eine Staumauer von 25 cm Höhe erichtet Die Steine hatte ich noch übrig.Hinter der Staumauer werde ich später mit dem Umfeld ausgleichen resp. einen Steingarten errichten.

  
Danach, das sind jetzt 5 Wochen her, fing ich an zu graben. Nicht lange, dann geriet ich an dieses

Hindernis. Da hat es sich der Vorbesitzer wohl mit der Müllentsorgung einfach gemacht.

  

Weiter ging es
   

Ausser den Überresten einer alten Treibstoffleitung habe ich glücklicherweise keine weiteren archäologischen Funde gemacht.Den Erdaushub habe ich auf kürzestem Weg durch eine Schneise in der Hecke in den Wald umgelagert.

Zwei Meter vom Damm entfernt steht ein junger Wallnussbaum, 150 cm gross, geht aber prächtig an dem Ort und bleibt dort stehen. Um den Teich, hoffentlich, vor späteren Wurzeln zu schützen, habe ich eine Rhizomsperre von 70 cm vor der Mauer angelegt.
  

In den Graben habe ich auch ein Leerrohr für eine Sturmleitung gelegt. Dabei, auf 70 cm Tiefe , habe ich einen Eindruck gewinnen können von dem was mich später erwarten wird. Ich stiess auf fast 100%igen Stein.
Die Erdschichten laufen. logischerweise, parallel zur Oberfläche. Wo ich unten bei -70 auf Stein traf, ist es weiter oben am Teich schon bei -20 !

Die rote Markierung ist auf dem späteren Wasserniveau.
  

Genau an der Stelle allerdings wollte ich meine Tiefenzone platzieren. D.h. weitere 50 cm + in das Gestein hinein ! Ah ja, alles per Hand und allein. Bagger ist wegen der Lage nicht möglich.
 

Zunächst habe mich noch « amüsiert » die Pflanze zu umgehen um ihr eine letzte Blüteperiode zu gönnen. Nächste Woche ist sie aber auch dran. Allein dadrunter liegen 1,5 m³.

Ganz hinten, an der höchsten Stelle, haben zwei alte Baumstämme die natürliche Grenze gebildet
  

Ich versuche, obwohl teilweise morsch, davon zu retten was zu retten ist.
  

Der nackte Stamm würde doch gut machen an dieser Stelle. Ideales Sprungbrett für __ Frösche.

  

Dies ist der aktuelle Stand meiner Grabung. An der Hecke vorbei werde ich auch die Leitung legen für die Bachlaufpumpe um an die Quelle zu gelangen. Das rote Quadrat markiert den Eingang des Baches. Das sind 80 cm bis zur Wasseroberfläche. Dahinter sind noch einmal 40 cm Gefälle für den eigentlichen Bachlauf.

Und nun ? Mein ungefährer Zonenplan ist natürlich komplett über den Haufen geworfen worden durch diese auf -20 befindlichen Steinschicht. Ich habe vergessen zu schreiben dass ich unter der ersten Boden/Wurzelschicht zunächst Lehm habe (den ich getrennt aufbewahrt habe), dann Lehm mit sehr viel Steinen und danach dann Steine mit nur noch wenig Lehm. Ich kann darin keine 1-2 m² Tiefenzone buddeln. Ich muss also soweit den Hang runter wie möglich.

Dort treffe ich allerdings auf engere Platzverhältnisse durch die Halbinsel und den geplanten Uferwall. Im Moment habe ich das so umgeändert dass ich, wie auf dem allerersten Plan rot eingezeichnet, den Graben links der Halbinsel weglasse und durch Sumpfzone ersetze und den Uferwall nur noch teilweise über den Teich führe. Auf dem obigen Bild ist der gepkante Verlauf mit dem Seil markiert. Kann sein dass ich dann allerdings relativ zügig von Sumpfzone auf Tiefenzone runter muss. Mal sehen.
Übrigens plane ich auch Trittplatten auf den Wall zu legen um Unterhaltsarbeiten zu erleichtern.

Die ganze Bucht links würde dann zum Ufergraben. Ich habe angefangen etwas sauberen Lehm dort aufzuschütten um den Ufergraben zu formen.

Sonst habe ich natürlich als besondere Herausforderung die Seitenwände, bis zu 80 über Wasserniveau, vernünftig aufzubauen. Immerhin wird weit über die Hälfte des Ufers mit einer Seitenwand augestattet sein. Geplant ist eine Stufe unter Wasser auf -10, -20 zu bauen und auf dem Vlies die Steine aufzuschichten. Die Steine werden alle auf die Vlies/Folie/Vlies Kombi gelegt. Das wird ebenfalls noch eine Mordsarbeit.

Dazu habe ich schon einiges an Material zusammengesucht, alles lokal gefunden. Ich habe noch mehr. 
Kleinere Steine finde ich schneller, dafür habe ich noch Zeit.
  

Wir befinden uns hier übrigens im südlichen Teil der Ardennen, Schiefer ist hier Stein der Wahl
    

Bäche habe ich einige in direkter Umgebung. Jetzt schon läuft regelmässig ein __ Salamander über meine Terrasse oder ein Frosch verirrt sich hierhin, ich dürfte also keine Probleme habe, die Tierwelt von meinem Teich zu überzeugen.

So, dass war erstmal ein langer Roman zu Beginn. Wahrscheinlich Kauderwelsch dabei (luxemburgisches ) oder inkomplett. Ich weiss wie schwer es für euch ist da einzusteigen.

Fragen habe ich einige, nicht soviele, wochenlanges einlesen hat doch das meiste geklärt.

Wohin mir der Pumpe, Pflanzen vor dem Winter, naja , ich habe noch einige Grabewochen vor mir ehe ich diese Fragen beantwortet haben muss.

Ah ja doch, eine habe ich gleich. Soll ich den Ufergraben(ist jetzt durchgehend auf -25 ) vor dem Legen der Folie mit unterschiedlichem Höhen formen oder erst nachher Substrat auf die Folie schütten ? Ich glaube bei der Fläche kann ich auch noch stellenweise auf -30, oder ?

Technik zusätzlich zur Bachlaufpumpe kommt im Moment nur ein zeitweise einsetzbarer Schwimmskimmer in Betracht. Der Bachlauf wird stufenweise ausgeführt, alles im Spätherbst abgeschaltet.

Im Moment wäre ich froh über jedes Input eurerseits, jede Idee oder Alternative.

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Geduld dies zu lesen

Claude


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo Claude.

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichbekloppten.
Hier bist du gut aufgehoben. 

Dein Holzbackofen sieht echt toll aus!

Ich versuche mal einen Teil der Fragen, die sich für mich nicht sofort erschließen zu stellen.


> Das rote Quadrat markiert den Eingang des Baches. Das sind 80 cm bis zur Wasseroberfläche. Dahinter sind noch einmal 40 cm Gefälle für den eigentlichen Bachlauf.


Hier kann ich der Beschreibung nicht ganz folgen. Soll der Bach aus 80cm Höhe in den Teich stürzen? Das wäre ganz schön viel und treibt dir das für die Unterwasserpflanzen wichtig CO2 aus.

Insgesamt würde ich zum einen die beschwerliche Arbeit auf mich nehmen und trotz Schotter die ursprünglich geplante Tiefzone graben. Ganz in Ruhe mit einer Spitzhacke. Außerdem würde ich versuchen das Gefälle zu vermitteln. D.h. oben ca.50 cm in den Boden und unten ca.50 cm aus dem Boden raus.
Wie sieht es bei euch mit Frost aus?
Die meisten einheimischen Einwanderer werden den Teich nur von Frühjahr bis Herbst nutzen. Daher ist es fraglich, wie tief du unbedingt graben musst. Aufgrund der wenigen Sonne dürfte sich der Teich nur über den evtl zu sonnig liegenden Bachlauf und die möglicherweise hohen?? Außentemperaturen aufheizen.

Auch wir haben/hatten zu Hause einen Walnussbaum. Die wachsen unglaublich schnell und machen mindestens 3x im Jahr Dreck, der in den Teich fallen wird,  wenn du kein engmaschiges Netz gespannt hast. Dieses Material enthält Gerbsäuren, die dein Wasser beeinflussen. Das wird dann ziemlich speziell=sauer.  Und für die Bedingungen  schattig plus saueren Boden/Wasser dürfte es echt wenige Pflanzen geben.
Außerdem geben Walnussbäume angeblich wuchshemmende Stoffe an den Boden unter ihnen ab, weshalb der Bereich darunter oft ziemlich kahl erscheint.
2m Abstand zum Teich halte ich daher für viel zu gering. Er wird mit seiner Krone vermutlich in einigen Jahren den ganzen Teich beschatten und die Pflanzen im Teich am Wachsen hindern.
Mir ist bewusst, dass ein Umsetzen des Baumes in der genannten Größe schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich ist. Wenn das Umsetzen nicht gelingt, könntest du in mindestens 10m Entfernung im Herbst ein paar frische __ Walnüsse im Boden vergraben und auf neue Bäume hoffen. Meist erreichen sie die aktuell 1,5m Höhe in wenigen Jahren.

Ich habe unseren Ufergraben mit unterschiedlicher Tiefe angelegt. Je tiefer, desto mehr Wasser kann er selbst speichern und puffern, bevor er entweder überläuft oder komplett austrocknet.

Ich hoffe, ein paar deiner Fragen konnte ich beantworten. Ansonsten einfach gezielt weiter fragen bis alles klar ist.
Hier sind viele User die schon mehr als einen Teich gebaut haben und ihr Wissen gern teilen.

Beste Grüße
Annett


----------



## Dierbecher (14. Juli 2021)

Danke für diese erste Reaktion Annett

Gute Infos zum Nussbaum! Vom Laubnetz hatte ich geschrieben dass es defintiv Pflicht ist wegen dem angrenzenden Wald und der Hecke. Ein engmaschiges Netz war vorgesehen, da auch die Eicheln der Bäume bis hierher fallen. Das Netz wird gleich mit der Folie bestellt , noch vor dem Herbst.
Der Baum liegt genau nördlich des Teiches, Schatten ist also Thema.
Frost entspricht der Mitte Deutschlands nehme ich an. Ja, du hast natürlich Recht, wie tief muss ich überhaupt? Der Bachlauf wird nicht unbedingt zur Erwärmung beitragen. Die Morgensonne bekommt nur der obere Teil mit, von Mittag an werden die Hecken den Bach schützen.
Ich muss mal testen wie schwer das Gelände bei -30, 40 cm wirklich ist. 1 bis 1,5 m2 Tiefenzone von -70 oder ähnlich müssten dann aber reichen, oder ?



Annett schrieb:


> Soll der Bach aus 80cm Höhe in den Teich stürzen


Nein, nein, natürlich nicht. Ruhe, und die habe ich an diesem Standort, ist mir nämlich sehr wichtig.
Ich hatte den Bachlauf nicht weiter beschreiben wollen um den Eingangspost nicht noch mehr aufzublähen. Hier dann etwas mehr dazu.

 
Ziemlech links in diesem Bild kommt der Bach aus dem Hügel. Im Moment zeigt die Richtlatte das Wasserniveau an. Wenn erstmal der übriggebliebene Hügel weg ist kann ich mir ein besseres Bild von dem Ganzen machen. Ich werde die Einmündung so weit in die Länge ziehen wie nötig um jegliches lautes Plätchern zu vermeiden.  Unter Wasser oder drüber, ich mag improvisieren und muss ja auch mal zuerst sehen wie gut ich in den Hügel reinkomme. Es kann immer noch sein dass dieser Bereich etwas aufgeschüttet ist da es nur zwei Meter neben dem Haus liegt.

Wie das Bild eines naheliegenden Baches im vorigen Post oder der Bachlauf hier, auch Luftlinie 500 m entfernt, zeigt, habe ich durchaus an diesem Standort die realistisch aussehende Möglichkeit den Bachlauf quasi einzugraben.

 
Der Start des Baches liegt gleich neben meiner Terrasse, links zwischen den lila und gelb-blühenden Pflanzen.
 
Ich werde hier gleich eine relativ grosse und längere Stufe einbauen, vielleicht mit Kiesstrand unter dem __ Rhododendron, dies für meinen Hund der dann dort feucht und im Schatten die Sommertage überstehen kann. Danach werde ich mich eingraben. Hier ein Bild mit dem ganzen geplanten Lauf des Baches
 
links die erste Stufe , dann schlängelt sich der Bach am Weg vorbei (75 cm Platz habe ich hier) danach gehts wieder ins Gebüsch. Der __ Buchsbaum, kaum zu erkennen , kommt noch weg und dann bin ich schon einen guten Meter vom Teichrand entfernt. Die Stufen werden dann wohl in einer gewissen Tiefe sein. Wie ich diese Niveaus erreichen werde ohne zuviel Geplätcher, naja , sehen wir mal.
so zum Beispiel
 
Das dort herabfallende Lauf werde ich versuchen mit einer Art Schleuse aufzuhalten ehe es in den Bach läuft.
Ich habe kurz vor Eintritt in den Teich auch vorgesehen eine Brücke zu bauen. Da habe ich dann am einfachsten Zugang zu der Rückseite der Quelle resp. ich kann von obenherab auf den Teich sehen. Eine Brücke gibt auch mehr her wenn sie höher über dem Wasserniveau steht. Den hier habe ich letztes Jahr schon aus einem Hügel gezogen. Das Teil ist 8 cm dick
  Ich wollte zunächst einen Tisch draus machen, zu schwer, dann an eine Sitzbank gedacht, vielleicht zu kalt, dann eben vielleicht eine Brücke.(zuerst drauf essen wollen, dann mit dem Hintern draufsitzen, nun mit den Füssen treten, dass nenne ich mal ein Downgrade)

Was die höchsten Stellen meine Hanges betrifft, habe ich zwei Ideeen. Die einfachste ist stellenweise einen richtigen Steilhang zu bauen. Ich weiss, tierfreundlich ist das nicht, aber einen halben Meter oder so, zur Abwechslung müsste möglich sein. Vielleicht unter der nackten Wurzel. Ich stelle mir hier schon sehr gut einen Frosch als Klippenspringer vor .  Limit ist hier das Gewicht der Steine. Es kommt nur hierhin was ich auch selber tragen, rollen oder abseilen kann (mit schon eingelegter Folie wird das auch spannend werde).
Die andere Altwernative ist ein zweigeteilter Hang, mit einer Zwischenebene die ich bepflanzen kann. Das kostet natürlich Fläche.
 (die obligatorischen Vliesschichten habe ich jetzt nicht eingezeichnet)
Normale Steingartenpflanzen oder Zwergnadelbäume würden mir dort schon gefallen. Die zweite Ebene des Hanges wäre somit praktisch unsichtbar.

Eine Frage stelle ich dann mal noch gleich. Wohin mit der Pumpe? Ich habe beide Meinungen gelesen. Wenig Bewegung für einen Naturteich (der Natur entsprechend) resp. Kreislaufströmung. Pumpe also unter meinen Steilhang nahe des Bacheintritts(da komme ich dann aber schlecht dran) oder gegenüber auf der Heckenseite. Wenn ich weiss wohin kann ich ein kleines Podest miteinplanen.

Zum Ufergraben noch etwas. Hie Hügelchen für 10 er Zonen jetzt aufbauen und Folie drüber oder jetzt glatt Folie hin und dann Hügelchen dadrauf? Für eine 30-35 Zone habe ich Platz und die werde ich machen.

Besten Dank
Claude


----------



## Dierbecher (14. Juli 2021)

ok , das Bild hinter meinem Namen will nicht verschwinden trotz dreimaliger Bearbeitung


----------



## Dierbecher (19. Juli 2021)

Luxemburg ist ja auch vom Hochwasser betroffen, glücklicherweise ohne Tote und Verletzte. Überschwemmte Städte und ruinierte Existenzen gibt es aber auch hier.
Ich selbst bin nicht betroffen.
Wie glücklich können wir uns hier auf dem Forum doch schätzen uns Gedanken machen zu dürfen wie wir denn am Besten und Schönsten Wasser in den Garten bekommen.
 Mann kann sich diese enormen Regenmengen ja kaum vorstellen. Hier ein Bild meiner 100 Liter fassenden Schubkarre. Die ist randvoll geworden in diesen Tagen und sogar übergelaufen.
 
 Für mich positiv war ein kleiner Erdrutsch nicht weit von meinem Sommerhaus entfernt.
 
Damit kann ich meine Steinreserven noch gut ausbauen.
Mit dem Graben bin ich auch vorangekommen. Da in der Lehmgrube zunächst alles zu nass war habe ich angefangen den Bachlauf auszuheben , (zwei Meter links von der Baumwurzel).
 
Gestern habe ich wohl zu viel nassen Lehm geschippt und mir eine kleine Zerrung zugezogen. Da muss ich es wohl für ein Paar Tage langsamer angehen lassen.
Die Baumwurzel scheint übrigens auch zu retten zu sein.

Da in Luxemburg Ende Juli der ganze Tief-und Hochbau für drei Wochen Pause macht (um den mehrheitlich portugiesischen Arbeiten die Möglichkeit zu geben die Heimat zu besuchen), macht dann natürlich der Baustoffhandel auch zu.
Ich muss also bis dahin meinen Sand gekauft haben will ich nicht danach drei Wochen lang Däumchen drehen. Ohne zu wissen wieviel ich brauche.
Die Oberen Zonen scheine ich durch den Lehm doch recht glatt hinzubekommen . Da brauche ich ja dann keinen zusätzliche Sand unter dem Vlies. Oder? Ergo nur Sand über der steinigen Tiefenzone?
Als Substrat für über der Folie? 5 cm pro m2. Pauschal. Könnte es so hinkommen?
Ich werde zwar in 5 Wochen kaum schon  Folie liegen haben, da jedoch die Lieferung per LKW bei mein Haus logistisch sehr kompliziert ist, muss ich alles auf einmal kommen lassen.

Sollte mal in meinem Text ziemlicher Kauderwelsch stehen, kommt es wahrscheinlich daher dass ich auf einem französisch-schweizer Keyboard schreibe mit Autokorrektur für die Luxemburger Sprache! Ich überlese zwar, kann aber doch mal etwas verpassen.

Gruss
Claude


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo Claude,
ich freu' mich sehr, dass Du uns hier an Deinem Teichbau teilhaben läßt! Aus Deinen beiden langen Beiträgen schließe ich, dass Du Dich schon sehr viel belesen hast zum Teichbau.
Was Deine Frage zu Steilufern betrifft - das würde ich machen. Dein Teich ist nirgendwo recht breit, und es gibt immer ein nahes Ufer, das "wasserscheue" Tiere leicht erreichen können. Wenn Du später was vom Teich sehen willst, dann macht es sogar Sinn, nicht rundum eine Pflanzenzone zu modellieren. Ich habe bei mir ein Steilufer (und auch Fische, aber auch ohne lohnt sich ein freier Blick in den Teich!).
Wenn ich Deine zahlreichen Bilder von Bächen in Deiner Heimat sehe, dann hast Du das Jahr über genug Wasser zur Verfügung? Ich fülle meinen Teich im Flachland über die Wasserleitung nach.
Dein geplanter Bachlauf fasziniert mich. Du wirst vermutlich einige Staustufen benötigen, wenn darin auch Wasser stehen soll. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sich das Wasser hinter jeder Staustufe laut in die nächste ergießen muß, das geht auch nahezu lautlos.
Wenn Du im Teich so gärtnerst wie in der Umgebung, dann wird alle Wasserfläche bis 60 cm Tiefe von Pflanzen besiedelt sein; eine "Tiefenzone" lohnt sich, wenn Du auch noch freie Wasserfläche sehen willst.
Mit Tiefen von -60 cm kommen noch Seerosen klar, __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume und auch Pfeilblätter und __ Froschlöffel. Bei Dir ist das Klima schon ein wenig milder als bei mir, dennoch sind die Flachwasserbereiche am meisten frostgefährdet, und dort ist die Pflanzenauswahl unter diesem Aspekt ein wenig eingeschränkt.
Deine Ideen zum Profil mit Pflanzenstufe gefallen mir; die Pflanzen benötigen auch ein wenig Substrat zum Wachsen, so dass eine -30 cm tief gebaute Zone dem entspricht, was man unter Pflanzentiefen von -10 bis -30 cm versteht. Du kannst auch gerne ein paar höhere Zonen planen für Sumpfpflanzen oder Blühpflanzen, die im Teich gedeihen, wenn es etwas bunter sein soll. Statt vieler Stufen würde ich breitere Zonen nehmen, und die nicht gleichmäßig tief um den Rand führen.


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Zum Ufergraben noch etwas. Hie Hügelchen für 10 er Zonen jetzt aufbauen und Folie drüber oder jetzt glatt Folie hin und dann Hügelchen dadrauf? Für eine 30-35 Zone habe ich Platz und die werde ich machen.


 Da kann ich dir leider nicht ganz folgen. 
Im Ufergraben gibt es eigentlich keine Zonen. Er liegt außerhalb vom nährstoffarmen Teich und ist komplett mit Mutterboden gefüllt. 

Beim Substrat im Teich ist es wichtig, dass das Gefälle nicht zu groß ist. Auf deutlichen Schrägen bleibt es dauerhaft nur schlecht liegen. 
Wo du Pflanzen setzen möchtest, sind 5 cm dicke m.M.n.das absolute Minimum. 
Für Starkzehrer macht es Sinn den Sand zusätzlich mit Lehm anzureichern. 
Unter der Folie brauchst du Sand dort, wo spitze Steine aus dem Boden die Folie gefährden. Ansonsten gibt es auch noch gute Vliese für den Bereich unter der Folie.


----------



## Dierbecher (20. Juli 2021)

@Annett, Sorry, ich muss wohl etwas mehr auf meine Wortwahl achten. Verschieden Tiefe Bereiche wäre wohl richtig gewesen. 
Vlies ist vorgesehen. Gut, Sand kostet ja kein Vermögen, werde grosszügig bestellen.
,@Rolf
Schön dass mein Projekt dir zusagt. Du hast hier ja schon sehr viele verschiedene gesehen. Ich hoffe dass ich dem gerecht werden kann. Ich habe, siehe, Holzbackofen, eine Vorliebe für "spezielle Projekte". 
Vor dem Kauf des Sommerhauses galt meine ganze Energie einem Modellbauprojekt mit dem ich in der Szene doch schon sehr bekannt wurde.
Meine Webseite dazu www.diorama-clervaux.com
Ruhig mal reinschauen, keine Popups, nicht mal ein Cookie riskiert ihr. 


Ja, die Bäche sind nah, aber nicht so nah. Illegal wäre das Anzapfen wohl auch. Das örtliche Trinkwasserreservoir steht gleich nebenan, aber das darf ich wohl auch nicht anzapfen . Übrigens wollte ich die Wasserzufuhr ergänzen mit Regenwasser von zwei verschiedenen Dachbereichen, 20 m2 im Ganzen ungefähr.
 Deine Meiningen zu den Bereichen bestätigen meinen Plan. Das meiste werde ich wohl während dem Ausgraben improvisieren, mit alldem im Hinterkopf.
Ja, der Bachlauf wird 3 Stufen erhalten, davon die erste relativ gross. Da zwischen werde ich Steine so platzieren wie die Beispielbilder es zeigen.
Diese erste Stufe werde ich vielleicht betonnieren da sie sehr unregelmässig werden soll und nicht so tief. Die beiden anderen werde ich mit Kübeln machen. 

Schon wieder ein langer Text . Ich hab zu viel Zeit. Brustmuskelzerrung, das tut verdammt weh und verdonnert zum Nichtstun, ausser tippen.
Claude


----------



## samorai (20. Juli 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich hab zu viel Zeit. Brustmuskelzerrung, das tut verdammt weh


Wenn du ein Mann bist, ziehst du dir Arbeitshandschuhe an suchst dir eine schöne garstige Brennnessel aus und verreibst sie auf der Brust (gilt auch für den Rücken).
Zuerst brennt es etwas, dann wird es warm und kalt und dann "flattert" alles und die Durchblutung wird gesteigert.
Aber es hilft ungemein.
Ist ein Tipp aus "Omas" Zeiten.

Wünsche gute Besserung 'mit oder ohne' Pflanzen Therapie.


----------



## Dierbecher (21. Juli 2021)

Ron, Danke für den Tipp und die Besserungswünsche.
Dr. Google rät bei Zerrungen von einer guten Durchblutung ab!

Seis drum, nach einer schlaflosen und schmerzhaften Nacht war ich heute morgen schon beim Arzt und werde mich klassischerweise mit Schmerz- und Antientzündungspillen volldröhnen.
Auf dem Liegestuhl, mit Sicht auf die zukünftige Quelle des Baches, kann ich mich erholen und gleichzeitig mental am Projekt weiter arbeiten.
Ich versuche mal eine Kaufentscheidung wegen der Pumpe zu treffen.

Danke sehr 
Claude


----------



## Dierbecher (21. Juli 2021)

Das mit dem Link auf meine Webseite vergesst mal. Ich musste letzte Woche den Server wechseln und es scheint, entgegen meiner ersten Meinung, beim Umzug doch nicht alles geklappt zu haben.
Wenn ein Mod Zeit hat kann er vielleicht die entsprechende Zeile in meinem Beitrag #8 löschen. Danke


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2021)

Gute Besserung!
Ich liege mit gebrochenen Mittelfussknochen seit 10 Wochen mal mehr, mal weniger rum....
Jetzt heißt es beten, dass es morgen heißt "Sie dürfen wieder voll belasten, weil genügend zusammen gewachsen".
Alt werden ist echt Kacke.


----------



## Dierbecher (21. Juli 2021)

Autsch, dann Wünsche ich für Morgen das Allerbeste.


Annett schrieb:


> Alt werden ist echt Kacke.


Kann ich so unterschreiben.
Ich habe fast täglich seit 9 Wochen gegraben. Das jetzt war einfach fällig. Ungestraft macht man solche Aktionen nicht mehr.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Mann bist, ziehst du dir Arbeitshandschuhe an


Also irgendwie passt da was nicht
Welcher Mann trägt den Arbeitshandschuhe beim Brennessel zupfen

Ist das nicht Frauen Angelegenheit gewesen 

Also das zupfen und damit den Mann verwöhnen, äh behandeln.


----------



## Dierbecher (26. Juli 2021)

Nun die Frage die auf diesem Forum wohl am Meisten gefragt wird. 
Die Pumpe, welche?
Bachlaufpumpe, Höhenunterschied +- 140 cm. 
Bachlauf in Stufen, Höhe, Breite des Baches noch ungewiss, Luft nach oben vorsehen.
Laufen wird sie also insgesamt nur 2-3 Stunden am Tag.  Verbrauch fällt also nicht ins Gewicht.
Ich würde gerne einen Saug-vorfilter von NG dranhängen.
Ich bin ja noch nicht fertig, aber ich schätze das der Teich gut 15 m3 haben wird.

Oase oder Chinaware? Was ich so alles gelesen habe, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, mit einer SunSun meine ersten Erfahrungen zu machen. Bei dem Preis ist das Risiko klein.
Was diese aber nicht haben, ist ein 50 mm Anschluss. Bei 38 ist Schluss.

Von dem ausgehend , mit Vorbehalt wegen des Anschlusses, würde ich mir jetzt die SunSun 8000 CTP kaufen. 56€ nur. Bei 140 cm Höhe habe ich dort laut Angaben noch 6000l/h. 70 Watt.
Da ich ansteigendes Ufer habe, wird das bequeme Erreichen der Pumpe problematisch. In Höhe der Pumpe werde ich wohl das Ufer auf +-50 über Wasserniveau haben. Da wäre das Format der Pumpe hilfreich, Griff und so.
Ich dachte mir die Pumpe auf +- -40 hinter einer mit einem meiner grösseren Steinen errichteten Blende zu stellen, und den Saugvorfilter per Verlängerungsrohr dann etwas tiefer zu legen. Wäre diese Überlegung korrekt?

Um dieselbe Leistung zu erhalten bedürfte es einer fast 6mal teueren Oase Aquamax Eco Classic 11500. Als direkten Vorteil hier sehr ich jetzt nur den 50er Anschluss.
Ist der Mehr Preis berechtigt? Ja, das ist sie die Frage.

Ich wäre euch dankbar für eure Überlegungen und Alternativvorschläge, zu der Pumpe , aber auch zur Notwendigkeit eines 50er Anschlusses.
Im Moment tendiere ich dazu zusätzlich einen Oase Swimskin 25 einzusetzen.
Sommerhaus, nicht immer da, scheint mir am praktischsten zu sein so einTeil stundenweise laufen zu lassen.
Danke im Voraus
Claude

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Juli 2021

PS. Im Preisbereich dazwischen habe ich mir auch die Aquaforte DM angesehen. Irgendwie schon interessant, aber ich lese auch von relativ vielen Ausfällen und Servicemangel.


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo! 
Ein ab und an schalten vom Bachlauf funktioniert so nicht. 
Der Bachlauf wird im Frühjahr ab 8°C angeschaltet und im Herbst bei den gleichen Temperaturen wieder ausgeschaltet. 
Der Bachlauf sorgt für Sauerstoff Eintrag in der Nacht, denn Photosynthese kann in der Dunkelheit nicht statt finden. 
Ist er dann aus vernichtet man alles was sich am Tage darin einstellt. 

Was ist denn mit einer Aufstellung einer PV - Balkon Anlage, 2 Platten würden deine Strom Kosten decken. 
Die PV Platten werden immer besser und haben sich in 4,5 Jahren amortisiert. 

Jetzt zur Pumpen Frage. 
Also ich habe alle drei oben genannten Pumpen im Einsatz. 
Fazit :
Sun Sun Pumpe : Bis jetzt erfüllt sie ihre Aufgabe, allerdings ist das Öffnen und Schließen von dem Gehäuse bei einer Reinigung eine Tortur. Als erstes bricht der hintere Verschluss ab kann man aber mit Lochband Überbrücken. 

Aqua Forte : Das Haendling bei der Reinigung ist um Welten besser. 

Oase : Haendling bei der Reinigung gleich gut wie bei der Aqua Forte. 
Vorteil ist /sind Pumpe mit Skimmer Anschluß ist einstellbar. 

Aber in allen Pumpen steckt man heit nicht drin, die Oase 8000l/h läuft seit 2006, aber mir ist auch schon eine Oase 12000, gebraucht gekauft nach 2 Jahren vereckt. 

Ich finde die Aqua Forte als Pumpe gar nicht so schlecht, das Preis / Leistung Verhältnis ist sehr gut. 

Das ist natürlich nur eine Empfehlung /Erfahrung und wie schon gesagt man steckt nicht drin, Montags oder Mittwochs Pumpe.


----------



## Dierbecher (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ron
Danke sehr für diese erste Einschätzung, auch wenn sie eine Entscheidung natürlich nicht einfacher macht.
Bei Gebrauch des NG Vorfilters entfällt doch das Reinigen der Pumpe, oder? Wenigsten nicht so oft.

Was die Speisung des Bachlaufs angeht, habe ich mich ganz stark am Bach von @Tottoabs orientiert. Der speist seinen Stufenbach auch nur zeitweise, genügend um zu gegebener Zeit etwas Bewegung zu zeigen, aber vor allem um in den Kübeln resp. Stufen  das Wasserniveau zu halten.
PV geht nicht. Schlechte Dachlage

Claude


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo Claude! 



Dierbecher schrieb:


> Danke sehr für diese erste Einschätzung, auch wenn sie eine Entscheidung natürlich nicht einfacher macht.


Ja ich kann es nicht besser sagen. 


Dierbecher schrieb:


> Bei Gebrauch des NG Vorfilters entfällt doch das Reinigen der Pumpe, oder? Wenigsten nicht so oft.


Hmm dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, einfach keine Erfahrung. 


Dierbecher schrieb:


> Was die Speisung des Bachlaufs angeht, habe ich mich ganz stark am Bach von @Tottoabs


Ja dann schicke ihn eine Pin, er hat bestimmt mehr Erfahrungen mit diesem Bachlauf, ich habe einen schnellen wo sich auch __ Quellmoos bildet, ohne Stufen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juli 2021)

Bachlauf mit ab und zu eingeschalter Pumpe...nicht ganz, Werre beim Paddeln. Ich Suche weiter.

 Ok, nicht mein Teich.

  Das ist er auch nicht.

Habe einfach zu viele Bilder auf der Festplatte.
Das ist zwar meins aber auch nicht der Teich    

Das ist mein Bachlauf.
   
Becken werden von einer Oasepumpe...gabs mal umsonst, zwei mal am Tag durchspühlt.
Die restliche Zeit machen die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.

Wasser ist so für mich sauber/klar genug.

    
Paar kleine Fische sind auch drinn.


----------



## Dierbecher (27. Juli 2021)

LOL Danke ihr beiden.
@Tottoabs , wusste ich dich doch dass er reagiert. 
habe fast alle deine Beiträge zum Thema kopiert um auch keine Infos zu verpassen. Mein Vorbild eben 

Ich werde allerdings zumindest einen Kübel durch eine grössere Betonfläche ersetzen.
Wegen der Pumpe schaue ich mir die Aquaforte DM 20000 nochmal an.
Runterregulieren ist ja auch eine Option 
50 er Rohr also keine Pflicht?

Der Schweiss tropft mir gerade in die Brille, ich grabe also schon wieder.
Physiotherapie im Teichloch eben.

Danke an euch
Claude


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo Claude,

zu Deiner Pumpenfrage:

Ich hatte ein paar Jahre lang eine SunSun Pumpe, habe diese auch fleißig, wie bei jeder Billig-Chinaware üblich, auch 3 mal gekauft und erlaube mir zu sagen, dass diese einfach nur Schrott sind. Da braucht man nicht um den heißen Brei herumreden und das Sprichwort "wer billig kauft..." kennst Du sicherlich 
Oase kann ich nichts zusagen, Aquaforte dagegen macht dagegen eine gute Figur, womit ich mich ganz klar Ron @samorai anschließe.
Die Pumpen sind einfach zu reinigen, lassen sich regeln und die Qualität ist wesentlich besser als bei SunSun-Produkten.
Bei mir läuft die DM Vario 20000 im Dauerbetrieb seit 2019 und es gab noch keine Ausfälle oder sonstige Verschleißerscheinungen.
Mag vielleicht noch kommen, aber das kann ich bei der Leistungsabgabe verschmerzen. 
So genug die "Werbetrommel" hier gerührt, ich lese wieder heimlich mit und freue mich über neue Bilder vom Baufortschritt 
Viel Erfolg und vor allem Freude an Deinem zukünftigen Biotop!


----------



## Dierbecher (27. Juli 2021)

Ida, Danke sehr.
Das ist doch mal eine Ansage.
Die DM Serien sind ja auch gerade im neuer Version raus. Dann schiesse ich mich mal auf die ein.
Die Pumpe muss zuerst bestellt werden. Dann kann ich erst feststellen welchen Durchmesser ich für den SaugVorfilter brauche.
Danke sehr

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Juli 2021

Ein Update vom Bau?
 
Hier, fast live, aus dem Haus fotografiert weil ich heute schon zum zweiten Mal von schweren Regenfällen und Donnerwetter überrascht wurde.
Immer wieder im Lehmmatsch anfangen
Naja, ich mach es ja freiwillig
Versuche grade eine Tiefenzone ins Erdreich zu buddeln. 
Einen Irish Coffee habe ich eben zubereitet bekommen. Als Entschädigung 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Juli 2021

Und das am hellen Nachmittag mitten im Juli. No comment


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2021)

Ihr lebt nicht schlecht in Luxemburg , hier in Deutschland gibt's "nur" Cappuccino als "Zwischenmalzeit"


----------



## Dierbecher (27. Juli 2021)

Ich glaube morgen muss ich mir erst mal eine Abwasserpumpe besorgen.
Super, hätte mich auch nicht gewundert nach den rezenten Überschwemmungen.
Hornbach Lux hat keine auf Lager.
Da brauch ich gar nicht hin. Hab noch andere zur Auswahl, aber ich sehe mich schon mit einer Schüssel die Brühe entfernen.


----------



## Dierbecher (27. Juli 2021)

So, nach dem Motto, "Was du heute kanns besorgen...." , habe ich noch einmal mein Arbeitszeug angezogen und den Teich entleert. Mit Giesskanne raus und mit Schubkarre ab in den nahen Wald.
 
Die Pläne war übrigens nur Deko, hat gar nichts genützt.
Schätzungsweise 300 l. waren das schon wieder, in nur zwei Stunden.
Wann hört denn das dieses Jahr auf?


Ich Frage mich auch, nicht ganz im Ernst, warum brauche ich überhaupt eine Folie?

So, genug der Unterhaltung.
Hier, der Stand einstweilen leer


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hmm dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, einfach keine Erfahrung.
> Ja dann schicke ihn eine Pin, er hat bestimmt mehr Erfahrungen mit diesem Bachlauf, ich habe einen schnellen wo sich auch __ Quellmoos bildet, ohne Stufen.


PN hat sich somit erledigt.




Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich werde allerdings zumindest einen Kübel durch eine grössere Betonfläche ersetzen.


Zieh aber die Folie unten drunter durch.

Ich habe seinerzeit die Bachlauffolie nicht mit der Teichfole verschweist.
Fast 1m Überlappung.....sollte doch reichen.... Reicht nicht. Da zieht Wasser drunter und die Wurzeln sind da auch bestimmt schon zwischen.
Kann mich nur nicht aufraffen das alles wieder hoch zu nehmen. Den Wasserverlust welchen ich habe ist abhängich von der Pumpenlaufzeit.
In der Zeit wenn die pumpe Läuft habe ich geringfügige Wasserverlusste.


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich habe seinerzeit die Bachlauffolie nicht mit der Teichfole verschweist.
> Fast 1m Überlappung.....sollte doch reichen.... Reicht nicht.



Weil es so total falsch ist. 
Wenn man eine Ueberlappung zwischen zwei Folien herstellen möchte, dann wird die untere Folie 3cm zurück geschlagen. 
In diesen offenen Umschlag legt man einen Abstandhalter, zB ein Stück halb Zoll Gartenschlauch. 
Somit ist die Kappilarwirkung unterbrochen, da reicht dann eine Ueberlappung von 10 cm voll aus.


----------



## Dierbecher (29. Juli 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Zieh aber die Folie unten drunter durch.


Klar, Folie kommt unter meine komplette Steinmauer, unter alles an sich.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich habe seinerzeit die Bachlauffolie nicht mit der Teichfole verschweist.
> Fast 1m Überlappung.....sollte doch reichen.... Reicht nicht. Da zieht Wasser drunter und die Wurzeln sind da auch bestimmt schon zwischen.


Na das war dann die Richtigstellung des Tages, Uff, Danke sehr, das hatte ich nämlich auch so vorgesehen.
Denn Eintrittsbetrich des Baches in den Teich werde ich vermutlich Pflanzenfrei halten.


samorai schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Ueberlappung zwischen zwei Folien herstellen möchte, dann wird die untere Folie 3cm zurück geschlagen.
> In diesen offenen Umschlag legt man einen Abstandhalter, zB ein Stück halb Zoll Gartenschlauch.


Danke sehr dafür Ron
Hmmm, zurückgeschlagen, ? Nach Innen oder Aussen,
Schlauch reinlegen ? Dafür müsste ich aber dann wieder hoch, sonst bleibt er nicht drin.
Könntest du uns vielleicht mit einer kleinen Zeichnung beglücken, denn ich glaube die Info wird noch öfters gebraucht werden.

 Danke an euch beide

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. Juli 2021

Arbeitsnachweis des Tages.
 
4 Stunden graben, das reichte. Solange ist die Zerrung ja noch nicht her.
Die allertiefste Stelle ist auf 80 unter Wasserniveau. Muss das nur noch um 1-2 m2 erweitern. Es müsste entgegen meiner ersten Befürchtungen einigermassen machbar sein denn unter einer 10 cm dicken Steinschicht habe ich nun eine weitere, grauweisse Lehmschicht entdeckt.


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2021)

Na hoffentlich ist das kein Ton Mergel wie bei uns. 
Bei dieser Schicht kann nur ein E-Hammer helfen um das zu knacken. 

Ich gehe mal an den PC und versuche eine Zeichnung von der Kappilarsperre zu machen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. Juli 2021

Schnitt Zeichnung der Kappilarsperre bei Ueberlappung zweier Folien :
Vor dem Schlauch entsteht Luft und damit ist die Kappilarwirkung unterbrochen.


----------



## Dierbecher (29. Juli 2021)

Danke sehr für die Zeichnung.

Ich lege die Teichfolie bis über den Rand des Teiches. Ok. 
Ach ja, dann liegt der Schlauch ja auch auf dem Rand und nicht am Hang.
Kleiner Denkfehler.
Und der Lufteinschluss riskiert auch nicht durch das Wasser herausgedrückt zu werden?
 Überprüfen kann man das ja alles nicht. 

Cool, Danke
Claude


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2021)

Der Druck kommt von oben und wird vom Schlauch abgefangen, die Luft bleibt. 

Nehme doch einfach zwei Plastiktüten oder Alu Folie und siehe selbst.


----------



## DbSam (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ron @samorai ,

wenn ich mir die Zeichnung so anschaue und dann an feinen Dreck, Winter, Regen, Schichtenwasser, Wurzeln, etc. denke ...
Ich weiß nicht, ob Dein Vorschlag auf Dauer so funktioniert. Das wäre ich mir nicht so recht sicher ...

Daher würde ich eher die Stücken verkleben und später ruhig schlafen können. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Dierbecher (30. Juli 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Dja, dann liegt der Schlauch ja auch auf dem Rand und nicht am Hang.


Das war natürlich auch Blödsinn meinerseits.
Mein Bach kommt ja nicht über den Hang gelaufen.
Ich grabe, sogar viel und tief.
Die Überlappung ist dann innerhalb der Mulde. Den Schlauch da in Form zu bringen und dann auch noch die Position halten? Die praktische Umsetzung des Tips ist relativ schwierig.
Ich werde wohl zusätzlich kleben.


----------



## PeBo (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo Claude,
die Teichfolien gibt es als Standardmaß in den Breiten 6m, 8m, 10m,12m,14m u.s.w.

Je nachdem wie lang dein Bachlauf ist kaufst du die entsprechende Breite (entspricht bei dir der Länge) und als Länge gibst du deine benötigte Folie für die Bachlaufbreite an. Dann brauchst du nur einmal am Übergang zum Teich kleben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo! 
Upps da habe ich auch nicht richtig aufgepasst. Es war auf den Fotos zu sehen, das der Bachlauf als Mulde / Graben im Teich einfließt. 
Dieses Konzept was ich beschrieben habe gilt nur für den Bachlauf wenn er höher liegt als der Teich und somit über den vorhandenen Teichrand endet. 
Sorry. 

So wie du es vor hast muss die Folie sogar verschweißt oder verklebt werden um kein Wasser Verlust zu haben. 

Wenn du verkleben oder verschweissen möchtest, dann macht sich eine gerade Andruck Rolle ganz gut.


----------



## Dierbecher (30. Juli 2021)

Sendepause, Brille verloren


----------



## Dierbecher (31. Juli 2021)

So, mit Notbrillen geht es weiter. Eine Neue wurde heute morgen bestellt. Gut dass ich zum Graben keine Brille brauche.
@Peter, werde ich mir anschauen. Ich habe vor bei NG die Teichfolie auf Mass zu bestellen. Dann wird die Bachfolie mit bestellt.
@ron, kein Problem. Ich habe schon angefangen mich zum Kleber zu informieren.
Weiss aber immer noch nicht welche Folienart, PVC oder Epdm.

Hier noch Bilder vom Graben von gestern.
 
Das Seil markiert das Wasserniveau.
 
1 m2 Tiefenzone -80 habe ich. Jetzt grabe ich erstmal auf der anderen Seite weiter und werde danach sehen wie ich sie noch etwas vergrössern kann.


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo Cloude! 
Zum Thema Folie :
PVC Folie, wird durch Sonnen Einstrahlung mit der Zeit hart, weil die Weichmacher rasch entzogen werden. 
Weil aber die Folie in der Regel nicht mehr bewegt wird, sehe ich das nicht als direkten Nachteil an. 
Vorteil sehe ich eher bei der Aufgestellten Kappilarsperre, denn die bleibt senkrecht stehen, natürlich mit etwas Unterstützung. 
Sie ist ab 1mm schweißbar. 

EPDM Folie :
Es gehen nur EPDM - Kleber oder Nahtklebeband. 
Vorteil ist die Dehnung, man kann sie stärker ziehen wie andere Folien. 
Nachteil sind die Kleber, die enthalten sehr viel Lösungsmittel, die Verklebungen können durch aus aufhellen. 
Nicht schweißbar. 

Der goldene Mittelweg ist eventuell eine PE - Folie, diese bleibt länger weich wie eine PVC - Folie, geht Verklebungen ein mit herkömmlichen Folien Kleber und ist schweißbar ab 1mm Stärke. 
PE Folie kann auch mit PVC Folie verschweißt oder geklebt werden. 
Nachteile : Sind mir nicht bekannt. 

Im allgemeinen wird im Teich Bau Folie ab 1mm verwendet. Jede Verklebung muss vorher gereinigt werden, sei es mit einem Primer oder Aceton, danach noch einmal den "Staub" oder entzogene Fette abwischen. 
Man kann vollflächig kleben oder mit einem kleinen Abstand zwei Verklebungen machen, zur Sicherheit natürlich. 
Und gerade Andruckrolle nicht vergessen!


----------



## Dierbecher (31. Juli 2021)

Ich werde ganz bestimmt kleben und nicht schweissen.
Tendenz war eher Epdm.
Mal sehen


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Aug. 2021)

Zunächst mal, die Brille ist wiedergefunden. Lag genau da wo ich 5 mal nachgeschaut habe, sogar mit Taschenlampe im Dunkel wegen Reflektion und so.  Heute dann, uups, da ist sie ja 
Bin wahrscheinlech irgendwann draufgetreten so dass sie jetzt reparaturbedürftig ist. Egal, jetzt werde ich wenigstes und endlich eine Reserve haben.
Zum Teich:
Ich habe zunächst den Verlauf des Uferwalles bestimmen wollen.
Die Überlegung ist ihn so zu  bauen wie das rote Seil gelegt ist, quasi in S-Form um die Halbinsel geschwungen. Es sind dann rund 5,5 m und ergibt einen beträchtlichen Ufergraben . Ich lebe Trittplatten auf den Wall so dass ich den Graben  und den Cotoneaster von Innen erreichen kann.
   
Ok, es war geplant euch um eure Meinung zu fragen, aber, sorry, bei dem Wetter gilt es keine Zeit zu verlieren, demnach
 
Der Rest ist, in Erwartung des Regens zugedeckt
 
Das ist übrigens mein Vorarbeiter,


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Aug. 2021)

Ich habe euch Infos vorenthalten die das vorherige verständlicher machen.
Den vorderen Bereich des Uferwalls musste ich jetzt nicht ausheben da der Bereich im richtigen Niveau liegt.
Bauen werde ich den Wall mit diesen halbrunden Pflanzsteinen. Damit kann man gut Kurven bauen.
Im Prinzip,  denke ich, werden die doch knirsch gesetzt. Ich gehe aber davon aus dass ich besser habe hier zu mörteln und auch mit Mörtel zu füllen.
Kann mir dass jemand bestätigen.

Nächste Woche hoffe ich auf meine Sandlieferung.
Ich hatte einen Baustofflieferanten gefunden der nicht mit dem Rest der Baubranche kollektiv Urlaub macht, bei der Bestellung meinte er jedoch, ja schon, ich bin geöffnet, aber fast alle meine Fahrer sind in Urlaub!!
Abwarten also. Wenn nicht , muss ich 3 Wochen warten.


----------



## Kolja (1. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Claude,

ich habe den Uferwall mit den Plfanzsteinen vom Gartenbauer bauen lassen. Sie haben vermörtelt und auch mit Estrichbeton verfüllt.Auf dem Wall habe ich 30-Gehwegplatten. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Stabil und ich kann gut drauf laufen, hocken, sitzen und alles in der Nähe erreichen.


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Aug. 2021)

Danke sehr Kolja

Ich werde das dann auch so machen.
Für die Trittplatten werde ich wohl in einem Steinbruch für Grauwacke, keine 10km von mir entfernt, fündig werden.
Die fertigen u.a. auch solche Mauersteine an.
 
Dass es solche Arbeiten und Arbeiter heutzutage noch gibt!
 
Einen Kofferraum voll gebrochenes Steinmaterial werde ich auch von dort holen
 
Kostet nicht viel


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Claude, 
so ein Steinbruch in der Nähe ist Super. Am schönsten finde ich wenn am Teich alle Steine von der selben Sorte sind. Daher würde ich auch die Räner mit Grauwacke machen. Mit flachen Steinen. Das sieht natürlich aus.
Und ich stimme dir voll zu. Es ist faszinierend, dass es solche Arbeiten noch gibt. Hoffentlich kannst Du noch lange darauf zugreifen. Mein Muschelkalksteinbruch wird wohl bald die Arbeit einstellen.
Viele Grüße, Robert


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Aug. 2021)

Hi Robert
Ich werde rund um den Teich hauptsächlich Schiefer legen, der hat aber genau dieselbe Farbe, mal mit mehr oder weniger Rot(Rost). Ob ich da sogar vielleicht auch Grauwacke dazwischen habe? Gut möglich, sieht genau so aus.
Ich sammle Steine hauptsächlich in der Gegend nach Erdrutschen. Solche kommen regelmässig vor entlang der Strassen.
Ich sammle auch neben den Bächen.
Eine gute Tonne habe ich aus einem Erdaushub für einen Hausbau, das im nahen Belgien, quasi neben einer Schiefergrube gelegen.
Das hat alles jeweils leicht verschiedene Farben. Ich habe sie getrennt gelagert.

Danach werde ich versuchen dem Original nahe zu kommen. Bilder alle hier aus der direkten Nachbarschaft     
 Da geht alles, senkrecht, waagerecht , schief.


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. Aug. 2021)

Cool!
Sehr schön. Binn schon gespannt wie es später aussehen wird.


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2021)

Denke an deinen Luftdruck wenn die Steine im Kofferraum verstaut werden. 
Vor etlichen Jahren brauchte ich auch noch mal Wacker Steine, gesammelt und gesammelt. 
Dann musste ich gleich an die Luft Säule einer Tankstelle fahren, war einfach zu schwer. 
Später sind wir mit einem Multicar noch einmal los gefahren, schätze jetzt liegen ca 7 t am Teich Rand und halten alles in Form. 
Es ist ein Gefälle Grundstück, bei - 0,6m angefangen und bei ca+ 1,3 m aufgehört.


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Aug. 2021)

Ja, Luftdruck ist auf Max. 
Ich lade immer auf Sicht. Wenn fast kein Spalt mehr sichtbar ist zwischen Reifen und Blech, dann ist gut. Mit dem was mein Touring schon transportiert hat seit ich dieses Sommerhaus besitze und instand setze, hätte ich glatt einen Sponsorenvertrag aus München verdient


samorai schrieb:


> Es ist ein Gefälle Grundstück, bei - 0,6m angefangen und bei ca+ 1,3 m aufgeh


Das ist noch ein Stückchen mehr als meiner. Ganz hinten, bei der Tiefenzone ist jetzt so 1,6 m. 80 tief, 80 Wall. 
 Das grösste habe ich hinter mir. Wegen der vielen Steine wird die Feinarbeit allerdings noch langwierig, muss wohl teilweise mit Beton befestigen.
Naja, wenns einfach wäre....


----------



## Dierbecher (2. Aug. 2021)

Sand ist da, aber leider nicht bis bei das Haus.
Verkehrstechnich zu schwierig für den LKW(eng, steil, Waldweg), musste ich die Big Bags (3*1,6t) im nahen Dorf abladen lassen.
 Den ersten habe ich schon in 4 Fahrten ins Auto verfrachtet und einen km weiter wieder bei mir rausgeschippt. Das sind 3 t. in 90 min . , ich glaube heute vertrage ich die doppelte Portion Spaghetti. Morgen kommt ein Kollege mit Anhänger helfen, dass ist etwas  bequemer, wenn auch genau so schwer.
Heute morgen habe ich schon 20 Pflanzsteine angeschleppt so dass ich genug Material zum Arbeiten habe.
Leider regnet es immer wieder, morgen den ganzen Tag. Meine Tiefenzone ist schon wieder vollgelaufen und der Graben für den Wall ist zum Wassergraben mutiert.
Jaja, alles freiwillig


----------



## Dierbecher (3. Aug. 2021)

Es regnet in Strömen und man hat sonst nix zu tun als im Forum rumzustöbern, Thema Qualität Pumpenschlauch. Ach ja, der könnte ja auch einfrieren! Daran habe ich noch nie gedacht bisher.
Wie also vorgehen?
Ich hatte eigentlich vor den Schlauch hinter den Steinen versteckte hochzuziehen (an dieser Stelle ungefähr 50 cm Hangg über Wasserniveau). Drüberlegen halt und da so gut wie möglich verstecken und dann knapp unter Erde vom Teich weg. Das auch nur die ersten 2 Meter, da er danach in der Hecke getarnt werden könnte.
Was mache ich im Winter ? Den bekommen ich nicht hinter den Steinen heraus. Womöglich werden die stellenweise angemörtelt. Abklemmen, liegen lassen und hoffen?
Andererseits, wegen dem Hang, plus X Zentimeter Tiefe Pumpenstandort, ich müsste dem Schlauch ja im Wasser 50 cm mehr geben um ihn überhaupt mit der Pumpe ans Ufer hochheben zu können.
Nochmal andererseits, wenn man Pumpe tief genug stellt und im Winter im Teich lässt, dann bleibt der Schlauch je auch in Gefrierhöhe liegen.
Irgendwie nach ich mir hier zu viel Gedanken, oder?
Wie soll ich am Besten vorgehen?
Danke


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2021)

Wenn du im Winter die Pumpe abschaltest, dann muss die Leitung so liegen das sie sich vollständig entleert.
Dann kann sie auf Teichniveau auch einfrieren, da das Wasser innen und außen gleich gefriert.
Jedoch sollte da kein billiger Plunder zum Einsatz kommen, sonst macht die Wechselwirkung von UV Strahlung und die Temperaturschwankungen den Schlauch in 2 Jahren kaputt.


----------



## Dierbecher (3. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn du im Winter die Pumpe abschaltest, dann muss die LeiOder g so liegen das sie sich vollständig entleert.


Danke für diese rasche Rückmeldung.
Das von dir geschriebene ist Physik und da war ich schon in der Schule schwach.
Wenn das abgenommene untere Ende im Wasser liegen bleibt, entleert es sich dann?

Für einen Tip in Sachen ordentlicher Qualität wäre ich auch dankbar. Irgendwo habe einen Original Oase Schlauch gesehen. So was dann?


	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Aug. 2021

Oder das hier








						Hochwertiger Qualitätsschlauch Innendurchmesser 25mm / 1" Meterware
					

Wir bieten Ihnen einen sehr hochwertigen Schlauch an, der auch in der Erde verlegt werden kann. Der 40 mm Schlauch passt auch auf alle 3...




					koi-company.de
				



Ist das ok? Wollte dort die Aquaforte bestellen da sie gratis Versand nach L anbieten.
Nur 8€ den Meter Schlauch?


----------



## Dierbecher (3. Aug. 2021)

Ok, bin fündig geworden. Der Preis von 8 den laufenden Meter ist leicht übertrieben.
Bestelle den 2 Zoll Schlauch bei Oase.  5€ /m. 
Müsste doch in Ordnung sein, oder?
Brauche 15 m.


----------



## bernias (3. Aug. 2021)

Schau doch mal hier: valekna.de
20m 2"-Schlauch inkl Lieferung 80€


----------



## Dierbecher (3. Aug. 2021)

Danke sehr
*FLEXTUBE POND-M oder Pond-L, *
Oder noch eine andere Variante?
Beide bis "nur" -5 resp. -15 grad.


----------



## bernias (3. Aug. 2021)

Ich habe Pond-L genommen.
Liegt so ~20cm im Boden in Teichnähe.
Wird - wenn nötig - im Winter entleert.


----------



## Dierbecher (3. Aug. 2021)

Ok, Danke sehr. Ist preislich interessant, Versandkosten ins Ausland sogar vernünftig

Wie entleere ich wenn ich den Schlauch nicht mehr aus dem Wasser bekomme?


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2021)

Wenn das ein "ordentlicher" Schlauch ist, dann musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen.
Einfach so verlegen, dass kein großartiger Wassersack entsteht und fertig.
Z. Bsp. lag mein "Oase"-Schlauch 20 Jahre im Teich und in der Erde und hat das unbeschadet überlebt.

Pumpe:
Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Aquaforte ist, aber Oase wirbt bei seinen Pumpen, dass diese bis -20°C frostsicher sind.
Die könntest Du also auch bedenkenlos im Teich überwintern lassen.

Bei Aquaforte habe ich mir extra wegen Dir vorhin mal zwei Gebrauchsanleitungen durchgelesen und habe darin diesbezüglich keine direkte Aussage gefunden.
Da müsstest Du selber mal schauen, was Deine Wunschpumpe so verträgt ...
Im praktischen Leben ist es 'unbezahlbar', wenn man sich später um solche Dinge keinerlei Gedanken machen muss ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Dierbecher (3. Aug. 2021)

Hi Carsten 
Habe eben einen Uraltthread durch bei dem du auch schon eine Hauptrolle gespielt hast. Von 2012!








						welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?
					

AW: welchen Schlauch und Pumpe für Bachlauf ?  @Jörg: 70er Rohr? Das beantwortet aber Pauls Frage nicht so ganz...  Denke ich...  :kopfkratz  ;)   Hallo Paul,   wenn das ein vernünftiger und stabiler 2'' Schlauch ist, wie wir weiter oben darüber gesprochen haben, dann würde ich auf das 70er HT...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				



Danke jedenfalls für deine Geduld. 
Da sind doch schon recht viele Infos drin.

Im Prinzip würde es mir schon zusagen die Pumpe im Teich zu lassen. Dafür müsste sie aber, Naja, wenigsten auf 50 cm runter. Da sie bei mir neben einem Hang von 50 cm über Wasserniveau steht, würde es ziemlich umständlich werden sie bei Bedarf herauszuheben. Vielleicht mit so Gartenzeugs mit Haken. Wie auf der Kirmes  

Danke für die Recherche, ich knie mich mal da rein wegen Frostverträglichkeit.

Zum Teichbau. Alles steht unter Wasser oder ist Matsch. Grrr
Dafür habe ich den zweiten Bigbag Sand inzwischen hochgeschleppt, per Auto.


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Claude,


oh je, Du kannst Threads ausgraben ...
Und doch, ich stehe auch heute noch zu meinen damaligen Aussagen.


Nimm den oben beschriebenen Spiralschlauch von Oase oder einen dementsprechenden von einem anderen Hersteller - da passiert nichts.

Habe hier im Thread leider nichts dazu gefunden, welche Pumpe mit welcher Leistung Du Dir nun zugelegt hast und welche Schlauchlänge Du benötigst.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich™ bei einer gewünschten Leistung von 8 m³/h und Schlauchlängen ab 4 bis 5 Meter 63er Flex-/Klebeschläuche (bspw. S-004-63.xx) mit dementsprechenden Durchführungen/Verschraubungen/Ventilen/Flanschen/etc. bei mir verbauen, um den Druckverlust im Schlauch so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Falls Dir das übertrieben vorkommen sollte, kannst Du gern einen Selbsttest mit zwei unterschiedlich dicken Trinkröhrchen durchführen.
Oder Du schaust mal in dieses Video rein, geht auch ... 

Das ist zu überlegen, gerade auch bei der von Dir veranschlagten Förderhöhe von 1,40 m über Teichpegel.


VG Carsten


----------



## Marion412 (4. Aug. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich™ bei einer gewünschten Leistung von 8 m³/h und Schlauchlängen ab 4 bis 5 Meter 63er Flex-/Klebeschläuche (bspw. S-004-63.xx) mit dementsprechenden Durchführungen/Verschraubungen/Ventilen/Flanschen/etc. bei mir verbauen, um den Druckverlust im Schlauch so gering wie möglich zu halten.
> 
> Falls Dir das übertrieben vorkommen sollte, kannst Du gern einen Selbsttest mit zwei unterschiedlich dicken Trinkröhrchen durchführen.
> Oder Du schaust mal in dieses Video rein, geht auch ...
> ...


Dazu hätte ich mal eine kleine Frage. Ich habe ja eine Oase LV 12.000 im Teich liegen und diese hat nur bis50mm Anschluss sowie der Filter auch nur höchstens 50mm, wie bekomme ich da einen 63 mm verbaut?
Da ich auch ca.1,80m Höhe bis zum Filter überbrücken muss ist mir die 12.000 eigentlich zu schwach. 
Jetzt habe ich überlegt mir eine Aquaforte 20.000 LV zu holen , aber auch die hat nur 50mm Anschluss.


----------



## TeichChaot (4. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Marion,

wenn es Dir nur um die Engstelle von wenigen cm geht - die macht bzgl der Strömungswiderstandes nicht viel aus. Über einen längeren Abschnitt der Wasserführung dann schon.

Wir haben früher unsere Autos mit Pflanzenöl betrieben. Da wird man mit sowas konfrontiert. Ist dann der Unterschied zwischen "ich komm den Berg noch hoch" und "Schatz, ich bin mal wieder liegen geblieben"  
Dann wollte man mal eben Geld sparen und / oder ökologisch sein Auto betreiben und schon stehen wieder Chemie und Physik im Weg rum.


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Marion,

in Deinem Fall würde ich unbedingt einen 63er Flexschlauch oder 63er PVC-U Verrohrung einsetzen wollen.

Der Anschluss ist eigentlich recht simpel:
Nimm einfach eine PVC-U Verschraubung mit einer Schraub- und einer Klebemuffe. So ist die Verschraubung für Wartungszwecke an der Pumpe auch einfach zu lösen.
Die gibt es z. Bsp. hier und, wenn wieder lieferbar, auch hier (AF0602.063.063).

Das kann dann beispielhaft so aussehen, wie hier auf einem Bild aus der Bauphase:
 
... und ebenso am anderen Ende.
Geht natürlich genau so auch am Stutzen vom originalen Gehäuse, wenn die Pumpe im Teich liegt ...

Im Bild ist ebenso ein 63er Flexschlauch zu sehen, welcher in dieser Bauphase noch mit Betonspritzern garniert ist ...
Dieser kommt vom Skimmer und wurde an eine 10.000er Pumpe angeschlossen, deren Leistung per Modul programmgesteuert geregelt werden kann. (Aber diese Regelung ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.)


VG Carsten


----------



## Marion412 (4. Aug. 2021)

Danke Carsten für deine rasche Antwort .

Dann brauche ich 2x diese Schraub-Klebemuffe und den Schlauch 63mm & den Kleber z.B. Tangit und sonst nichts , richtig?

Dann würde ich erstmal versuchen ob mir das mehr Durchfluss bringt , bevor ich die Aquaforte kaufe.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Aug. 2021



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> 
> wenn es Dir nur um die Engstelle von wenigen cm geht - die macht bzgl der Strömungswiderstandes nicht viel aus. Über einen längeren Abschnitt der Wasserführung dann schon.
> 
> ...


Es ging darum das ich kein Plan hatte , das es Fittings gibt um 63mm an 50mm zu basteln  wenn es nur 2 Teile sind die ich zusammenkleben muss , sollte ich das schon hinbringen.
Ich habe ja schon meine Schwierigkeiten 2 Rohre auseinander bzw. aufeinander zu stecken, trotz Vaseline bzw. Gleitmittel hänge ich da dran wie ein verhungerter Hering, habe da zu wenig Kraft in den Händen


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Marion,


Marion412 schrieb:


> Dann brauche ich 2x diese Schraub-Klebemuffe und den Schlauch 63mm & den Kleber z.B. Tangit und sonst nichts , richtig?


Fast richtig. 
Du hast nur den Reiniger vergessen.
Das sorgsame Reinigen(Entfetten) der Klebestellen ist neben dem eigentlichen Verkleben der wichtigste Schritt bei der Kleberei.



Marion412 schrieb:


> habe da zu wenig Kraft in den Händen


Keine Angst, der Schlauch geht zwar im Normalfall relativ stramm in die Klebemuffe, aber sobald der Kleber aufgetragen ist, dann wirkt dieser wie Gleitmittel und auch schwache Hände versagen dann nicht kläglich.

Hier findest Du auch eine kleine Klebeanleitung, das Kleben an sich ist nicht schwer.


VG Carsten


----------



## Dierbecher (4. Aug. 2021)

Hi Carsten
Danke sehr.
Marion hat mir meine Fragen eigentlich vorweggenommen hinsichtlich des Übergangs. Jetzt muss ich nur noch nachschauen op ich sowas lokal bekommen kann oder wieder auf Googletour muss resp. deine Links checken.
War gerade eben dabei eimmer die Tendenzer Rohr zu bestellen, dann stelle ich dies mal noch etwas zurück und schau mir die 63 er Lösung an.
Das Video von NG kenne ich, deswegen waren auch meine vorherigen Fragen hinsichtlich des Schlauches. Verschiedene oft genannte Pumpen haben, ausser Irrtum meinerseits, max.38 mm Anschluss.

Ist die Abnahme dieser Kombi im Wasser bei Entnahme der Pumpe kein Problem?

Ich habe mir gestern die Aquaforte DM 22000 gekauft. Da müsste ich genügend Leistungsreserve haben da ich auch noch nicht weiss wie meine Bachimprovisation enden wird. Ich habe nämlich immer die Tendenz mit meinen künstlerichen Freiheiten zu übertreiben. Benötigte Schlauchlänge ist übrigens 12-13 Meter.

Zu der gestrigen Frage wegen Frostsicherheit der Aquaforte, habe ich deren Kundenservice angeschrieben und heute folgende Antwort erhalten

_Wenn die Pumpe im Winter läuft ist es kein Problem.
Wenn Sie die Pumpe im Winter ausschalten, wird empfohlen diese aus zu bauen.
Wenn Wasser in die Pumpe steht und diese nicht läuft, kann das Wasser einfrieren und die Pumpe kaputt gehen._

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Aug. 2021



 
Es ist vollbracht, habe meine 4,8 t Sand per Kofferraum aus dem Dorf zu mir ins Sommerhaus verfrachtet. Heute war mein Abstellplatz wegen dem vielen Regen nicht mehr befahrbar und ich musste den letzten BigBag nun zusätzlich per Schubkarre zum Haufen fahren und rüberschippen.

Nun kann ich mich wieder dem Teichbau selber widmen. Soweit das darinstehende Wasser erlaubt

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Aug. 2021


----------



## Marion412 (4. Aug. 2021)

Danke Carsten, ist bestellt. 
@ Dierbecher , Claude die Liefern auch nach Luxemburg bis 10kg 10,50€ und bis 20 kg 13 € . Ich habe 10 m bestellt und etwas Kleber & natürlich Reiniger und bin bei 11kg. Denke da kommst du locker hin mit dem Gewicht bis 20 kg für deine 12-13 m.


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Claude,


hhhhmmmmm ...

Zuerst:
Pumpe inklusive Kabelgefitze ein- und ausbauen, reinigen, irgendwo überwintern lassen, ...
Dem Mann meiner Frau ist das auf Dauer gesehen viel zu umständlich, da gibt es im Frühjahr und Herbst genügend andere Aufgaben, als dass er sich das auch noch auf die Liste schreiben lassen wollte.
Um seiner Bequemlichkeit gerecht zu werden, hätte ich eine Pumpe mit Frostschutz besorgt.
Aber diese Entscheidung muss jeder für sich treffen. 


Zum Schlauch, bzw. - jetzt neu - zum Rohr:
Wenn Du nun also Besitzer einer Pumpe mit einer (angegebenen) Leistung zwischen 12 und knapp 22 m³/h bist und deren Leistungspotenzial ausschöpfen und nicht vergeuden lassen willst, dann würde ich das Schlauchgeplänkel sofort vergessen und mich nach 110 KG-Rohren oder den 110er KG2000-Rohren umschauen und diesen Rohranschluss nutzen.
Gerade auch bei der von Dir geplanten Länge.
Wie sagt man so schön?: "Das ist so, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab."





Dierbecher schrieb:


> War gerade eben dabei eimmer die Tendenzer Rohr zu bestellen



Diesen Satz konnte ich nicht entziffern, bzw. verstehe nicht, was Du uns mitteilen wolltest.
Dein Handy hat eine fürchterliche Autokorrektur ...



Dierbecher schrieb:


> Verschiedene oft genannte Pumpen haben, ausser Irrtum meinerseits, max.38 mm Anschluss.


Na ja, das ist halt so, wenn man auf der Suche nach preiswerten Pumpen ist und der Geldbeutel im Nacken sitzt. 
Oder mal so gesehen:
Irgendwo muss doch bei den preiswerten Pumpen auch das Geld eingespart werden, wenn diese preiswerten Pumpen, mit einem viel schönerem Pumpendiagramm und weniger Verbrauch, alle viel günstiger als 'Premium-Pumpen' sind.
Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob man den schönen geradlinigen Diagrammen sein Vertrauen schenken sollte.
Aber auch diese Angelegenheit muss jeder mit sich und seinem Geldbeutel klären. 



Hallo Marion,



Marion412 schrieb:


> Danke Carsten, ist bestellt.


und Bezug nehmend auf:


Marion412 schrieb:


> Da ich auch ca.1,80m Höhe bis zum Filter überbrücken muss ist mir die 12.000 eigentlich zu schwach.
> Jetzt habe ich überlegt mir eine Aquaforte 20.000 LV zu holen



Das ist schwierig, denn zwischen 12 und 20 m³/h klafft eine ganz schön große Lücke, auch strömungstechnisch gesehen.

Nochmal zur Sicherheit:
Für eine 12.000er, bis max. 15.000er, Pumpe ist ein 63er Flexschlauch vollkommen ausreichend.
(Bei dieser Pumpe und noch größerem Durchmesser wird dann auch der 'Flow' zu niedrig, so dass sich Schwebstoffe absetzen können und das Rohr mit der Zeit etwas 'zuwächst'.)

Falls Du aber wirklich den Gedanken in Dir trägst, evtl. auf eine 20.000er Pumpe zu wechseln, dann greift obiger Text.
Dann würde ich jetzt schon Rohre verlegen und beim Betrieb der 12.000er evtl. jährlich nötige Spülungen einplanen.

Bitte nochmal schnell 'in Dich gehen'.
Hier würde ich nochmal Deine Details abfragen wollen, damit Du nicht umsonst kaufst und mehrmals baust.

Und noch etwas zum Überlegen:
Ich weiß nicht welcher Schlauch jetzt bei Dir liegt, aber wie Du auch im oben verlinkten Video siehst, ist der Unterschied zwischen dem mittleren und dem 2''-Schlauch gewaltig groß.
Vermutlich könnte das bei Dir ausreichend sein.
Genauer kann man das aus der Ferne nicht einschätzen, da muss man den Einzelfall vor Ort betrachten.


VG Carsten


PS:
Ist halt alles nicht so leicht ...


----------



## Marion412 (4. Aug. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das ist schwierig, denn zwischen 12 und 20 m³/h klafft eine ganz schön große Lücke, auch strömungstechnisch gesehen.
> 
> Nochmal zur Sicherheit:
> Für eine 12.000er, bis max. 15.000er, Pumpe ist ein 63er Flexschlauch vollkommen ausreichend.
> (Bei dieser Pumpe und noch größerem Durchmesser wird dann auch der 'Flow' zu niedrig, so dass sich Schwebstoffe absetzen können und das Rohr mit der Zeit etwas 'zuwächst'.)


Aktuell habe ich ein 50mm dran und die Pumpe liegt am Grund ca.1,80 bis Filtereinlauf und es kommt zuwenig am Filter an Screenmatic 60000, der ist ausgelegt für 8000 - 22 000L .
Werde jetzt den 63 anschliessen und kann evtl. die Pumpe mal Versuchen höher zu stellen , das sollte ja auch wieder etwas mehr Leistung bringen.


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2021)

Mal eine kurze Anmerkung zum Frostschutz einer Pumpe:

Warum bin ich mir 100% sicher das die Pumpe sicher nicht vom Frost direkt betroffen sein wird.

Da gibt es ganz andere Schwachstellen :
Filter Einlauf / Auslauf, Filter Boden / Deckel.
Hier bei angefügt : Einen Filter Deckel bei minus 20 ° C zu öffnen führt durch die Kondenz bestimmt zum bruch.

Die Pumpe habe ich ebenfalls nie aus dem Teich genommen.
Abschrauben bei kalten Temperaturen ist nicht gerade eine priggenlde Aufgabe.
Und was passiert mit dem abgeschraubten Rohr /Schlauch man muss verhindern das da keine kleinen Fische rein schwimmen.
Die im Teich gelassene Pumpe verhindert diesen Umstand.


----------



## Dierbecher (4. Aug. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Diesen Satz konnte ich nicht entziffern, bzw. verstehe nic





DbSam schrieb:


> , was Du uns mitteilen wolltest.
> Dein Handy hat eine fürchterliche Autokorrektur ...


Absolut klar, habe nachträglich verbessert und zwei Wörter waren verschwunden, jetzt weiss ich wo sie hin waren, und ja, ich habe eine schreckliche Autokorrektur, nämlich für die Luxemburger Sprache, deswegen oft Kauderwelsch.

Hinsichtlich der Aquaforte, ja, dein Argument ist nachzuvollziehen, den Mehrpreis für die erste passende Oase war mir etwas zu viel für meine erste Pumpe.
Muss wohl einige Erfahrungen selber sammeln.
Es ist ja auch machbar die Pumpe auf -50 oder so zu stellen wo sie nicht feiert.
@ron, deinen Beitrag habe ich später gelesen, ist also eine Option die Pumpe tiefer zu legen.
Ça passe où ça casse.
Die Franzosen haben da einen schönen Spruch für den ihr kein Equivalent habt,  besonders da es sich reimt. Wortwörtlich übersetzt heisst es , " es funktionniert eben oder es geht kaputt". Ein Risiko eingehen.

Ich schaue mir deine neue Rohrvariante an. Muss eine Kurve legen, zwar weitläufig aber dennoch. Sind Winkel hier nicht hinderlich? 90 Grad Winkel könnte ich evtl. vermeiden

Danke sehr für deine Bemühungen


----------



## Dierbecher (4. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> wenn es Dir nur um die Engstelle von wenigen cm geht - die macht bzgl der Strömungswiderstandes nicht viel aus. Über einen längeren Abschnitt der Wasserführung dann schon.


KG110 von der Pumpe über das Ufer zu legen (diskret) ist bestimmt nicht so einfach. Spricht etwas dagegen mit 50er Schlauch den ersten Meter zu machen und dann erst auf 110 zu gehen. Zu viel Verlust womöglich.
Das Abnehmen des Schlauches von der Pumpe, wenn denn gewollt, wäre dann auch einfacher.


----------



## TeichChaot (4. Aug. 2021)

Bin da jetzt nicht der Experte bei diesem Anwendungsfall. Allgemein ist ein Meter Verengung bzw zu geringer Durchmesser viel zu lang. Mein Hinweis galt jeweils nur für wenige Zentimeter.
Aber vielleicht ist es besser da auf Carsten oder wen auch immer zu warten.


----------



## PeBo (4. Aug. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich ein 50mm dran und die Pumpe liegt am Grund ca.1,80 bis Filtereinlauf und es kommt zuwenig am Filter an Screenmatic 60000, der ist ausgelegt für 8000 - 22 000L .
> Werde jetzt den 63 anschliessen und kann evtl. die Pumpe mal Versuchen höher zu stellen , das sollte ja auch wieder etwas mehr Leistung bringen.


Hallo Marion,
die Förderhöhe bei den Pumpen wird gemessen von dem Wasserspiegel im Teich bis zum höchsten Punkt (Filtereingang) und nicht vom Pumpenstandort innerhalb des Teiches.

Ob die Pumpe am Teichboden oder in dem Flachwasserbereich des Teiches liegt ist also unerheblich.

Wahrscheinlich hast du also erheblich weniger rechnerische Förderhöhe als 1,80m.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Marion412 (5. Aug. 2021)

Gut zu wissen  
Ja, dann sind es natürlich wesentlich weniger , höchstens vielleicht 60-70 cm. Ich denke das auch die angeschlossene UVC reichlich Leistung schluckt.
Bestellte Teile sind schon unterwegs und ich bin gespannt wieviel der größere Durchmesser bringt.


----------



## Dierbecher (5. Aug. 2021)

Heute habe ich meinen Uferwall gebaut. Eigentlich wollte ich dies in zwei Etappen machen. Der angesagte Regen kam dann doch nicht so dass ich einfach weitermachte, mit dem Resultat dass ich zwar ziemlich kaputt bin, der Uferwall jedoch steht.
 
Der ganze Bereich hinter den Pflanzsteinen ist der Ufergraben.
Der Wall ist 5 cm höher als der Damm. Das ganze sieht noch etwas unlogisch aus da der gesamte Bereich des Ufergrabens jetzt 25 resp. 30 tief ist. Das war notwendig da ich hier die ganze obere Erdschicht abtragen musste, inkl, erinnert euch, ein ganzes Stahlbett.
Ich werde als nächstes den Damm an der linken Seite vervollständigen (da war meine Schubkartendurchfahrt) und an diese Stelle dann einen Überlauf einbauen. Danach lege ich Mäusedraht auf den Boden und fülle dann den Bereich ungleichmäßig auf. Den Bereich unter dem Cotoneaster muss definitv mit Beton gefestigt werden da er nur aus losem Gestein besteht.

Ach ja, ich habe mir zusätzlich ein deutsches Keyboard installiert, so dass ich in Zukunft vielleicht etwas weniger Kauderwelsch schreibe.


----------



## Kolja (6. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Claude,

na du hast ja ein Arbeitstempo. Schleppen, tranportieren, graben, Steine setzen. Ich bin baff.

Ich verstehe etwas nicht. "Wall" ist die hintere Begrenzung mit den eckigen Steinen?


Dierbecher schrieb:


> Danach lege ich Mäusedraht auf den Boden und fülle dann den Bereich ungleichmäßig auf.


Warum möchtest du den Bereich im Ufergraben auffüllen? 25/30 cm ist doch gut.

Halbinseln brauchen viel Folie. Ich habe da keine Erfahrung, aber in der Naturagart-Bauanleitung wurde die Problematik beschrieben.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dierbecher (6. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Kolja
Nee, Wall ist der Uferwall, die neu gesetzten Steine. Die hinteren nenne ich mal der Damm


Kolja schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du den Bereich im Ufergraben auffüllen? 25/30 cm ist doch gut.


.Ich war der Meinung der Ufergraben sollte auch niederigere Bereiche haben.
10 cm und weniger.
Ich habe sowieso noch das Problem dass ich im Moment senkrechte Wände habe an Wall und Damm. Die muss ich wohl so auffüllen dass die Folie gerundet drauf liegen kommt. Irgendwie schwer zu erklären.
Hab die NG Arbeitsmappe. Halbinseln sind noch machbar, mit Folie auf Mass wird das gehen mit ein Paar Falten, gar nicht mögen sie kleine Buchten weil dabei Folie fehlen wird.
Apropos Arbeitstempo
 
Habe eben die Füllung der Pflanzsteine gemacht. Jetzt da ich Sand habe kann ich meinen eigenen Beton mixen. Zur Teichseite gehört noch glaube ich eine Stärkung an die Pflanzsteine. Ansatteln heißt dies Manscheinend. Mussdas auch noch mal nachlesen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Aug. 2021

Frage, braucht der Uferwall einen Überlauf? Den habe ich nicht, müsste ihn dann in die Pflanzsteinen hauen.


----------



## Kolja (6. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich war der Meinung der Ufergraben sollte auch niederigere Bereiche haben.ich würde ihn gleichmäßig tief machen und dann über der Folie mehr oder weniger Substrat einfüllen für unterschiedliche Höhen.


Ich würde den Ufergraben gleichmäßig tief anlegen. Dann ist die Folienverlegung einfacher und du bist bei der Pflanzung flexibler. Die "Substrathügel" kannst du gut mit Steinen begrenzen.  Wenn denn Vlies oder Ufermatte darunter ist.


Dierbecher schrieb:


> Frage, braucht der Uferwall einen Überlauf?


Ich habe keinen, aber ich habe es mal irgendwo gelesen. Wichtig ist, dass der Ufergraben einen Überlauf hat der etwas niedriger ist als die maximale Wasserhöhe im Teich.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Aug. 2021

 
Bei mir sieht der Uferwall von beiden Seiten so aus.

Den Damm kannst du auch mit einer Schiene senkrecht anschließen.


----------



## Dierbecher (6. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Ich würde den Ufergraben gleichmäßig tief anlegen. Dann ist die Folienverlegung einfacher und du bist bei der Pflanzung flexibler. Die "Substrathügel" kannst du gut mit Steinen begrenzen.


OK, ich sehe. Ich wollte die unterschiedlichen Höhen mit relativ steinfreiem Lehm aus meiner Grube gestalten. So wird mit mehr oder weniger Substrat gearbeitet. 

Überlauf am Ufergrabens ist geplant.



Kolja schrieb:


> der etwas niedriger ist als die maximale Wasserhöhe im Teich.


Uups, das hätte ich fast vergessen. Wäre jetzt von Höhe Wall ausgegangen.
Danke!


----------



## Kolja (6. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Uups, das hätte ich fast vergessen. Wäre jetzt von Höhe Wall ausgegangen.


Ja, das hatte ich auch als ich so schön meinen Überlauf gemauert habe. Ist mir gerade noch rechtzeitig eingefallen bevor der Mörtel hart war.


----------



## Dierbecher (6. Aug. 2021)

Mein Ufergraben ist 5cm tiefer als der Wall. Sollte der Teich voll sein, läuft alles am Ufergraben über, an der durch meine wahrscheinleche Bauungenauigkeit entstandenen tiefsten Stelle.
Was ist eigentlich die maximale Wasserhöhe? Die gewünschte oder die mögliche?
Wenn ich mir einen Wasserstand am Uferwall von minus 3 wünsche brauche ich keinen Überlauf. Will ich minus 6, muss ich noch einen kleinen einbauen.

Hmmm, im Umkehrschluss hätte ich ja dann jetzt schon unbewusst entschieden dass meine maximale Wasserhöhe -5 ist.
Ist der Gedankengang richtig oder sollte ich um diese Uhrzeit das Schreiben besser lassen ?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Aug. 2021

Wahrscheinlich spielt es auch eine Rolle dass durch meine Hanglage der Ufergraben automatisch und exklusiv an der tiefsten Stelle ist. Da die Folie rundherum bis über den Hang gelegt wird, kann der Teich sonst nirgends überlaufen.


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ist der Gedankengang richtig oder sollte ich um diese Uhrzeit das Schreiben besser lassen ?


Wieviel Irisch Coffee sind denn schon geflossen?


----------



## Dierbecher (6. Aug. 2021)

Irish Coffee ist für Nachmittags, jetzt ist mal erst eine halbe Flasche Rotwein geflossen


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2021)

Okay


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Aug. 2021)

Ich hatte noch altes PE-Rohr rum liegen.
Da hab ich eine Mehr oder wenigere dichte Schlauchverbindung erstellt zur Pumpe.
Passte ganz gut, den Pumpenschlauch in den PE-Schlauch zu schieben.


----------



## Kolja (7. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die maximale Wasserhöhe?


Die im Teich bei Maximalbefüllung.


Dierbecher schrieb:


> Da die Folie rundherum bis über den Hang gelegt wird, kann der Teich sonst nirgends überlaufen.


Hm, mein Teich bekommt auch einen Überlauf. Ist das bei dir gar nicht möglich?
d.h. der Teich müsste komplett über den Ufergraben entwässern?
Ist denn gewährleistet, dass nicht noch zusätzlich Wasser aus der Umgebung in den Ufergraben und natürlich noch wichtiger in den Teich  fließen kann?





Dierbecher schrieb:


> Mein Ufergraben ist 5cm tiefer als der Wall.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Möchtest du eine Wasserhöhe im Ufergraben 5cm unter dem Wall?

Das Rechnen mit den Wasserhöhen macht mir Knoten im Kopf. Ich habe eine Zeichnung gemacht und habe nun Klarheit.

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Dierbecher (7. Aug. 2021)

Zeichnen kann ich jetzt nicht, habe nur Tablet zur Verfügung.


Kolja schrieb:


> .h. der Teich müsste komplett über den Ufergraben entwässern?


Genau, der Ufergraben geht, wie aus den Pflanzsteinen ersichtlich, über die ganze Breite. Ab dem Ufergraben steigt auf der einen Seite das seitliche Gelände, resp.auf der anderen Seite begann die Steigung schon früher. Einen anderen Weg gibt es nicht. Schlecht für den Ufergraben?
OK, es geht noch besser . Ich habe heute gemerkt, dass mein Wall nicht so waagerecht ist wie er müsste. Er steigt im Ganzen wohl so 3 cm über die 5,5 m.
Links, genau an der Seite wo ich dem Damm noch einen Überlauf verpassen könnte, ist er am tiefsten, ergo, läuft mein Teich wohl links aus, kann aber dort , nach einem Meter Ufergraben ,gleich weiter nach draussen. 
Nur 10% ungefähr des Ufergrabens werden vom Überlaufen des Teiches betroffen werden.



Kolja schrieb:


> Ist denn gewährleistet, dass nicht noch zusätzlich Wasser aus der Umgebung in den Ufergraben und natürlich noch wichtiger in den Teich fl


Ich bin mehr als zuversichtlich das das nicht passiert. Zum Wald zu werde ich einerseits das Gelände soweit abgraben dass es unterhalb meiner noch zu legenden Schiefermauer ist. Höher ist es erst unter der Hecke, dort sind wir aber auch gleichzeitig schon unter den Eichenbäumen resp. der Waldboden nimmt alles problemlos auf.
Auf der anderen Seite ist leichte Hanglage vom Teich weg. Da werde ich aufpassen dass das so bleibt.
Oberhalb ist auch absolut saugfähiges Gelände und da fliesst nix. Habe ich alles beobachtet bei den letzten Stürmen.
Wie zufällig zieht jetzt gerade ein mächtiges Donnerwetter über mich hinweg mit sintflutartigen Regenfällen. Habe schnell nochmal die Wasserbewegungen beobachtet. Das passt.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Aug. 2021



Kolja schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Möchtest du eine Wasserhöhe im Ufergraben 5cm unter dem Wall?


Mein Wall ist jetzt 5 cm höher als mein Außendamm. Der Ufergraben wird ja dann voll bis er halt überläuft. Wenn ich nichts weiter unternehme und mein Damm waagerecht ist dann müsste es gleichmäßig überlaufen.
Ich denke ich werde auf einer Seite (dort wo ich sowieso noch den Damm zubauen muss) eine tiefere Stelle einbauen. (1cm) Dann läuft in der Tat der gesamte Teich dort aus.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Aug. 2021



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch altes PE-Rohr rum liegen


Ob ich jetzt 50 er oder 63 er lege weiss ich noch nicht. Auf KG 110 aufrüsten werde ich wohl nicht.
Ich wollte wohl eine Reserve in der Pumpenleistung, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass ich die Aquaforte ausreizen werde. Das würde ja bedeuten dass ich den gesamten Teich innerhalb einer Stunde umwälze. Nee, das soll es nicht werden.
Kann ja sein dass die Aquaforte überdimensioniert ist, naja, gibt schlimmeres.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Aug. 2021

Arbeitsnachweis für heute
 
Für euch natürlich schwer erkennbar. Jetzt da ich den Uferwall fertig habe, werden die verschiedenen Teichzonen besser ersichtlich.
Ich habe den ganzen Tag an den Terrassen abgetragen, hier 10 cm , da 20. Ausserdem habe ich die 89 Zone vergrößert.
Das Bild entstand vor einer guten Stunde. Jetzt, nach dem heftigen Donnerwetter, steht schon wieder alles unter Wasser.


----------



## Dierbecher (7. Aug. 2021)

Ich habe doch die richtige App auf dem Tablet.

 
Vielleicht geht es damit klarer.
In Rot den noch nicht fertigestellten Abschnitt des Dammes. Hatte den Weg für die Schubkarre freigehalten.
Links in grün wird das linke Ufer des Teiches.

Alles rund um die Pflanze ist Ufergraben.
Der Teich hat fast 6 m Breite, das sind also 10 m2 UG.
Der Wall ist links 5 über Damm, rechts +-8.
Das dürfte zum Effekt haben, dass der Teich nach links überläuft.

Glückliche Fügung?
Wenn ich in das noch zubauende Teil des Dammes einen Überlauf mache, wird das der kürzeste Weg nach draussen.

Wenn jetzt die Meinung vertreten wird dass das für den ganzen UG schlecht wäre, sehe ich eine schnelle Lösung im Bau einer Trennung innerhalb des UG, eingezeichnet mit den gelben Strichen. Damit wäre der rechte Teil des UG komplett von der Durchströmung des Teiches getrennt. Hab sowieso 3 Pflanzsteinen zuviel.

Das verbleibende linke Teil des UG hat dann noch so 1 m2. Für ein Moorbeet ist das regelmäßige Durchströmen des  Teiches wohl auch nicht der ideale Platz. Es gibt aber bestimmt Pflanzen die hier gedeihen könnten.


----------



## Dierbecher (9. Aug. 2021)

So, Kolja hat mich ja ganz schön ans Zweifeln gebracht hat wegen Teichüberlauf durch den Ufergraben. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung damit? Ich hab noch  Zeit damit da ich noch genügend zu graben habe.

Ich habe mir das Eck nochmal angeschaut und folgendes festgestellt.
Ich hätte noch die Möglichkeit einen Überlauf für den Teich einzubauen.
 
Wieder in Rot das noch fertig zu bauende Stück des Dammes. Links neben dem Wall ,(Pflanzsteine,), noch zwei Ziegel. Daran nach links anschließend kommt das ansteigende Ufer. Die Ziegel würde oder wollte ich jetzt natürlich noch mit Beton erhöhen auf ein höheres Uferniveau (sie sind Teil des Ufers) Das war alles vorher Pi Mal Daumen und jetzt muss ich improvisieren.
Hier könnte ich allerdings noch einen Überlauf planen.

Dabei wäre allerdings zu beachten dass an dieser Stelle noch kein ausgeprägter Waldboden ist und ich das Wasser evtl. 2-3 Meter leiten müsste, bergab und in saugfähiges Gelände. Außerdem befindet sich genau hier mein Leerrohr für den Pumpenstrom in 30 cm Tiefe.

Also, Überlauf des Teiches über den Wall und durch den Ufergraben, oder in der Ecke des Teiches mit oben genannten Komplikationen?
Danke für eure Meinungen
Claude


----------



## Dierbecher (9. Aug. 2021)

Und damit soll ich genau arbeiten können ?
Wasserschlauchwaage habe ich schon versucht. Bin nicht sicher ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Muss nochmal versuchen

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 9. Aug. 2021

Ok, der __ Wasserschlauch lag noch da von gestern, gefüllt natürlich.War also schnell gemacht.
  
Perfekt, oder? Distanz 5 m.
Wie auch immer. Weil ich mit dem Gemurkse ja jetzt nicht mal mehr sicher bin dass der Uferwall überhaupt am linken Rand tiefer liegt und dort in den Ufergraben laufen kann, beantworte ich mir meine Frage selber und entscheide mich für Plan B, regulärer Überlauf ganz links, wie vorhin gepostet.
Die Probleme mit Versickerung und Strom löse ich dann ein andermal.

Selbstverständlich sind eure Ideen immer noch willkommen.

Sonst bin ich immer noch am Graben und gestalte meine Terrassen.
Nebenbei muss ich allerdings meinen Holzbackofen befeuern, heute gibt es Pizza und Brot.
Man, welch ein Stress.


----------



## Kolja (10. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Claude,

mit den Fotos wird es klarer.
Mit Zeichnung meinte ich aber auch - wie ich es gemacht habe - ein Festhalten der Höhen ausgehend vom maximalen Wasserspiegel.
 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 10. Aug. 2021

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist dein Damm niedriger als dein Wall. Bei mir ist das umgekehrt und ich habe ein geschlossenes System mit zwei Überläufen. Einmal Teich, einmal Ufergraben (hier 1 cm niedriger).


----------



## Dierbecher (10. Aug. 2021)

Hi Kolja
So eine Zeichnung habe ich. Nur nicht gett genug um abzufotografieren.

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass der Damm bei mir der niedrigste Punkt sein müsste.
Habe ja sonst keine Wahl.
Ok, hatte, habe ja jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit gesehen.

Dann sind wir ja jetzt auf einer Linie.

Bei einem Teich in Hanglage ist es ja fast zwangsläufig so. Ich jedenfalls sehe nicht unbedingt einen Ufergraben vor einer Steilwand.
Bin allerdings noch nicht überzeugt den Teichüberlauf zu nutzen.
In meinen Notizen habe ich eine Bemerkung eines Users dieses Forums notiert, der meinte, ja, kein Problem den Überlauf über den Ufergraben zu machen.

Was ich allerdings dann noch tun werde, ist den Damm etwas zu erhöhen, also nur 2-3 cm niedriger als der Wall anstatt 5.
Damit erhöhe ich meine maximale Wasserhöhe. Jeder Zentimeter sind ja etliche Liter.

Mal sehen

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 10. Aug. 2021

 
Naja, nur als Beweis.
Hier noch ein Zeichnung für die Reihenfolge auf dem Uferwall .


----------



## Kolja (11. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja jetzt auf einer Linie.


Das scheint mir auch so.

Ich kann die Zeichnung nicht gut lesen. Aber Hauptsache ist, du hast die Wasserhöhe und die anderen Höhen im Blick.

Wenn ein User meint, man könnte über den Ufergraben entwässern, ist das doch auch in Ordnung.

Gutes Schaffen

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. Aug. 2021

Jetzt habe ich mir noch mal deine erste Zeichnung angeschaut. Da ist der Wall 3-5 cm über Wasser (sehr gut), aber der Damm ist anders als eingezeichnet (auf Wallhöhe). Das wäre gut, wenn du das hinbekommen könntest.



Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls sehe nicht unbedingt einen Ufergraben vor einer Steilwand.


Die "Steilwand" wäre ja im Ufergraben unter Substrat versteckt und oben schaut je nach Gestaltung nur als schmaler Rand hervor.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. Aug. 2021

 
So sieht mein Ufergraben aus. Zum maximalen Wasserstand fehlen ca. 5 cm und der Ufergraben ist auch noch nicht komplett mit Substrat gefüllt.


----------



## Dierbecher (11. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Damm ist anders als eingezeichnet (auf Wallhöhe)


Ja, da ist irgendwo noch ein Strich als Verbesserung, ein paar gedachte Zentimeter darunter. Hab ja tiefer gebaut.
Ich habe dran gedacht , dass ich die evtl Dammerhöhung erst mache, wenn Wasser im Ufergraben ist. Dann hab ich ja korrekte Höhen. Ich brauche dann nur die letzten 30cm Folie umzuschlagen.


Kolja schrieb:


> Die "Steilwand" wäre ja im Ufergraben unter Substrat versteckt


Ich hab noch 60-70 cm Wand über Wasserstand, wirklich steil ohne Möglichkeit nach hinten abzuflachen.
Ohne Zugang auch um darin zu arbeiten.
Vor meiner Wand ist die pflanzenfreie Zone (mit Ausnahme der Unterwasserpflanzen)

Nachher gibts Bilder vom Stand der Dinge, bin noch am schaffen und mache kurze Kaffeepause, und ja, Kaffee pur, ohne Whisky diesmal

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Ufergrabenpflanze, vollschattig, nicht zu hoch.  Thanks


----------



## Dierbecher (11. Aug. 2021)

Luxemburg hat einen neuen Staudamm!
 
Die verschiedenen Terrassen sind soweit gegraben. Der Feinschliff kommt noch.
Ich denke dass ich fast die gesamten Wände mit Beton behandeln muss da überall spitze Steinchen hervorstehen.
 
Das wird noch eine schöne Arbeit.
 
Ich habe dann auch noch angefangen den Bachlauf  auszuheben.
 
In Blau logischerweise das Wasserniveau. In Rot, der Quellbereich, 110 cm höher.
 Erstmals trage ich die obere Bodenschicht ab. Da dies Mutterboden ist, befreie ich ihn in der Schubkarre zunächst von massenweise Rhizomgeflecht und spendiere ihn einem kränkelndem Riesenlebensbaum. Bittersalz hat schon geholfen. Gesunder Boden auf die Wurzeln kann auch nicht schaden.
 
Ich weiss so langsam nicht mehr wohin mit meinem Aushub, da ist jede Abnahmestelle willkommen.


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 60-70 cm Wand über Wasserstand, wirklich steil ohne Möglichkeit nach hinten abzuflachen.


Wo ist denn diese Wand? Ich __ blicke nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Dierbecher (12. Aug. 2021)

Danke das für die die Mühe machst durchzublicken Andrea. Sorry, hatte deinen Rufnamen bis jetzt nicht bemerkt.
 
Hier ist das gut zu erkennen.
Wasserniveau in blau, drüber sind 60 cm. Wegen dem UG auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite habe ich hier meine Tiefenzone auf -95. 
Linker Hand kommt der Bachlauf runter.
Die Stufen auf dieser Seite sind keine Pflanzstuffen sondern Aufsetzpunkte für er die Natursteinmauer.
Auf beiden Seiten geht es regelmäßig von den 60 über Wasser bis runter.


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2021)

Jetzt verstehe ich.
Ich kann auf dem Foto nicht erkennen, wie steil deine Wand ist. 
Aber vielleicht ist ein Anschluss wie bei meinem Ufergraben auf der Landseite möglich. HInter den Steinen liegt ein Drainagerohr, so dass nichts in den Teich geschwemmt wird. Es gibt ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten der Randgestaltung.
Wand/Hang bepflanzen und die Mauer weglassen. Da ist mehr Platz für die Abschrägung.


----------



## Dierbecher (12. Aug. 2021)

Live von der Baustelle.
Ein weiteres Überbleibsel des Vorbesiters. Mitten im Weg des Bachlaufs eine ehemalige Halterung für irgendwas, festgehalten in einem Block Beton von über 20 cm Dicke. Super!
 
Rechts daneben noch ein Haufen Steine die dort versteckt lagen. Tut auch immer gut wenn man mit der Spitzhacke reinhaut.

Übrigens Mal ein Bild in Richtung Teich

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Aug. 2021

Andrea, die Wand ist senkrecht. Ich habe vor die Folie bis oben hin zu legen.
Danach werde ich  versuchen meine Vorbilder in der Umgebung zu imitieren. 
Steine sammle ich immer noch fleissig für den Zweck

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Aug. 2021

Hab noch schnell ein Photo gemacht ehe es ans Beton geht.
Vielleicht macht es die Lage klarer
 
Da ist obligatorisch Schluss in Höhe des Stammes. Über ein Drainagerohr denke ich noch nach, allerdings werde ich einerseits die Folie bis oben hin ziehen und andererseits ist dort saugfähiger Boden. Da läuft kein Wasser drüber


----------



## Dierbecher (12. Aug. 2021)

Mit dem Betonblock hatte ich noch irgendwie Glück.
Das waren höchstwahrscheinlich zwei getrennte Arbeiten nebeneinander platziert.
Mit einigen beherzten Schlägen löste sich das eine Teil. 
 
Nach 90 min. Bohrhammer konnte ich zwei Winkeleisen freilegen von einer früheren Arbeit.
Da diese durch die annähernd n30 cm Beton reichten, konnte ich auch hier mit ein paar Schlägen gegen die Eisen ein Minierdbeben veranstalten und das ganze brach in ein paar grosse Brocken. 
 
Nun bleibt mir nur noch den Bauschutt loszuwerden.
Ein Vorteil ist bei dem Ganzen. Wenigstens brauche ich das Loch nicht wieder zuzuschütten. Hierum wird die erste Bachstufe platziert.


----------



## Dierbecher (15. Aug. 2021)

Update nach dem Wochenende.
Haupttätigkeit war immer noch das Graben. Jetzt bin ich so langsam am Endbild.
 
Verschiedene Terrassen habe ich noch verbreitert und noch tiefer gelegt.
An Bacheinlauf ist allerdings noch zu tun.
Die Halbinsel bestand praktisch nur aus aufgeschüttetem Gestein, deshalb erster Kandidat für eine Befestigung. War einfacher als gedacht.
 
Der Oberlauf des Baches nimmt auch Form an. Zu erkennen am Brett ist die zukünftige erste Staustufe. Ich muss dort noch 10-15 cm tiefer .
 

Leider ist für morgen schon wieder Regen gemeldet.


----------



## Dierbecher (17. Aug. 2021)

Gestern war Ruhetag. Den hatte ich mir nicht nur verdient sondern nötig.
So gar nichts wollte ich dann aber auch nicht tun .
Da meine Terrassen soweit fertig sind habe ich den Bedarf an Folie gemessen.
 
75 m2 brauche ich, sowie noch einmal 35 für den Bach.
Leichte Veränderungen die ich noch hier und da vorhabe, habe ich mitgerechnet.
Hab dann auch gleich das ganze Zeug bestellt so dass ich Anfang September damit rechnen kann.
Bis dahin habe ich dann Zeit den Bachlaufs zu vertiefen und die Feinarbeiten im Teich durchzuführen, d.h. wohl die meisten Wände mit Beton stärken.

 Ich habe bei NG bestellt. Habe auch noch ein Unterwasserpflanzen-Set dreingepackt in der Hoffnung die spätestens Ende September noch einsetzen zu können. Was auch immer noch draus wird.  
Produktbeschreibung:_ Enthalten sind in jahreszeitlich wechselnder Zusammensetzung u.a.  Hornblatt,  Tausendblatt,  Wasserhahnenfuß,  Wasserfeder,  Wasserpest, zeitweise auch Kulturformen _
Ich habe noch nicht verstanden wie diese Pflanzen verteilt werden. In die Tiefenzone bestimmt und dann noch in die 50er?
Grüppchenweise der Art nach, oder durcheinander? oder keine Gedanken machen und nur rein damit.
Kleiner Tip wäre nett


----------



## TeichChaot (17. Aug. 2021)

Huhu,

bisher waren bei allen Pflanzen freundlicherweise Informationen auf kleinen, praktischen Schildern. Da kann man nachschauen wo die Pflanzen hingehören.
Hat uns bei Unsicherheit doch ein paar mal geholfen. Ist halt viel Neues auf einmal.

__ Hornblatt, -30cm bis - 200cm
__ Tausendblatt, -10cm bis -150cm
Wasserhahnenfuss, -20cm bis - 100cm
__ Wasserfeder, -10cm bis - 60cm
__ Wasserpest, -30cm bis -200cm

MfG
Pitti


----------



## Dierbecher (17. Aug. 2021)

Pitti, Danke sehr 

Ich gehe ja davon aus dass im Prinzip diese Pflanzen eher in die tieferen Bereiche gepflanzt werden, sonst hat man im 20-30 cm Bereich ja keinen Platz mehr für andere Sachen.
Da meine Tiefenzone von -95 so 1,5 m2 hat, bis auf die __ Wasserfeder alle hin könnten, gibt es denn Preferenzen für diese Zone z.b.
 Oder von allen einige? Dann können sie sich zerstreiten wer denn die Zone ganz besetzen darf.

Ich bin sowieso vielleicht zu optimistisch . Ich werde nach Verlegung der Folie noch sehr sehr viel Arbeit mit den Felsen haben und wenn das Sch*** wetter so weiter geht wohl die halbe Zeit mit Wasser in der Grube. Da bin ich wirklich gespannt auf mein Timing.


----------



## Dierbecher (18. Aug. 2021)

Heute war u.a. Grabetag für die Staustufen des Baches. Fotomäßig gibt das nichts her.
Dies hier schon eher.
Ich habe schlussendlich beschlossen die geplante Brücke über den Bach mit dem vor einiger Zeit schon vorgestellten Gesteinsbrocken zu realisieren.
Vorher musste ich aber testen ob ich es überhaupt bewegen kann. 
 
Das Teil ist 140 cm lang, 50-60 breit und 8 cm dick.
Es ist so schwer dass ich es kaum anheben kann. Um es damals in den Kofferraum des Autos zu hieven, hatte ich von Hanglage, Hebelkraft und von wohl einem guten Tag profitiert.
Um es die 40 m bis zum Einsatzort zu transportieren, benutze ich die Ägypter-Methode. Das funzt!
Für das letzte Teil über den Bach muss ich dann noch einmal innovativ werden.

Einstweilen bleibt es weiter oben liegen bis dass ich vernünftige Fundamente gegossen habe.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Aug. 2021)

Also um das Ding beneide ich dich! 
Aber bevor du es über den Teich hievst prüfe noch mal peinlichst genau ob
irgend welche Haarrisse zu entdecken sind.
Das Gewicht ist keine Garantie dafür, das die Platte bis in alle Ewigkeit *eine* Platte bleibt.
Nicht das sie irgendwann zerbricht und dir den Teich bzw die Folie zerschießt.

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## samorai (18. Aug. 2021)

Oh je, gibt es in ganz Belgien keine Sack Karre? 
Dein "Urwald" sieht schon klasse aus aber muß man auch so arbeiten? 
Wo sind da die Kumpels, Anreiner oder Verwandte von denen man sich mal etwas borgen könnte?


----------



## Dierbecher (18. Aug. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist keine Garantie dafür, das die Platte bis in alle Ewigkeit *eine* Platte bleibt.


Ich werde sie vor dem Rüberschieben mit Kärcher säubern. Dann kann ich das besser kontrollieren.
Sie kommt in den letzten Bereich des Baches, Riesengau wäre ein Reinfallen  somit nicht.
Allerdings, jetzt wo du das schreibst.
 
Ich hatte vor an die seitlichen Fundamente Bretter ((Rot) auf eine in das Fundament gebohrte Latte zu legen. (Blau) und die Platte rüberzurollen und dann von unten das Holz wegzunehmen.
Wenn ich das also schon tue, könnte ich genauso gut und fast so schnell eine Betonplatte giessen. Ich habe das so ähnlich mit meinem Holzbackofen gemacht.
Die liegt dann natürlich auf den Fundamenten auf.
Nur 3-4 cm dick, genügend um im Falle eines Bruches eine Sicherheit zu haben.
Obwohl, wenn die Platte aufliegt, wird sie kaum einmal reissen.
Wenn ich dann diese Betonplatte  nnicht über die ganze Breite mache, wird man sie auch nicht sehen.

Das war jetzt Mal einfach laut nachgedacht

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Aug. 2021



samorai schrieb:


> Oh je, gibt es in ganz Belgien keine Sack Karre?
> Dein "Urwald" sieht schon klasse aus aber muß man auch so arbeiten?
> Wo sind da die Kumpels, Anreiner oder Verwandte von denen man sich mal etwas borgen könnte?


Lol, Nee , für Sackkarre ist das zu schwer. Habe letzte Woche ein Modell drunter ein paar hundert Meter mit Sackkarre über den Waldweg gezogen.
 
Das war das hier, 100 cm lang, aber dicker.
Dies hier,
 
habe ich wiederum geschafft ins Auto zu hieven. Auch 100 cm, so 12 dick.
Ich weiss nicht mal wohin damit, in den Teich wohl kaum da ich nicht weiss wie ich sie dahin bekomme ohne die Folie zu gefährden. Eine gute Idee wird mir wohl noch kommen.
Obwohl, runterrutschen und mit viel Vlies abfangen.... 
Wenn schon einmal ein Luxemburger hier ist ..... Belgien



samorai schrieb:


> Kumpels, Anreiner oder Verwandte


Offensichtlich Mangelware. Macht aber nichts, ich bin sowieso der Typ der lieber selber murkst und dann keinem zu danken braucht.
Letzte Woche hatte ich Hilfe angefordert um den Sand hochzubringen, hauptsächlich wegen eines Anhängers. Einen Tag Regen, einen Tag keine Zeit, da war's zu spät, da hatte ich schon alles selber gemacht.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht mal wohin damit Eine gute Idee wird mir wohl noch kommen.


Eine gute Idee wär doch zum Beispiel sie mir vorbei zu bringen.

Kannst dir bei der Gelegenheit ja mal Berlin angucken, oder so.


----------



## Dierbecher (18. Aug. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee wär doch zum Beispiel sie mir vorbei zu bringen.


Mit der Sackkarre über die Autobahn, yes


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee wär doch zum Beispiel sie mir vorbei zu bringen.
> 
> Kannst dir bei der Gelegenheit ja mal Berlin angucken, oder so.


Na dann kann er sie auch gleich bei mir ablegen


----------



## TeichChaot (18. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na dann kann er sie auch gleich bei mir ablegen


Und am nächsten Tag - isch hab Rücken.....


----------



## Dierbecher (18. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Und am nächsten Tag - isch hab Rücken...


In dem Verein habe ich auch eine Mitgliedskarte, plus in der Kniesektion, also versuche ich bei allem Gemurkse trotzdem die Gelenke so gut wie möglich zu schonen.

Bei der Rollmethode kannste die Platte fast mit dem kleinen Finger bewegen.
Auf die Hölzer habe ich die Platte mit Hilfe des Wagenhebers bekommen


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Und am nächsten Tag - isch hab Rücken.....


Den hab ich eh 24/7. Das wird eh nix mehr mit der Besserung.


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2021)

Rücken, meistens kommt dat vom Hochleistungssport - da kann ich ein Liedchen von singen
Sport ist Mord - Arbeit inbegriffen. Willi


----------



## Dierbecher (22. Aug. 2021)

Hinten an der Hecke entlang ist in der Tat bei heftigen Regengüssen ein kleine Risiko dass dort Wasser entlang laufen könnte.
Ich habe jetzt a Rand des Teichs eine Betonbarriere errichtet an der das Wasser entlang laufen kann.
 
Dahinter ist Lehmboden, das Wasser kommt also nicht drunterdurch. Gleichzeitig habe ich einen sauberen Abschluss um die Folie hochzustellen.

 
In den letzten Tagen habe ich, wie alles auf diesem Bild zu sehen ist, die Fundamente für dien Brücke gegossen, die ersten Wände mit Magerbeton befestigt, sowie noch sehr viel am Bacheinlauf gegraben. Mir ist eingefallen. besser spät wie nie , dass wenn ich schon vorhabe mit relativ imposanten Steinen zu arbeiten, die Erdschicht um dieselbe Höhe reduziert werden muss.
Besonders am Bacheinlauf, den ich mit einigen Brocken umranden will, hat dies zu sehr viel zusätzlichen Schubkarren Aushub geführt.

Auch so nebenbei, es ist erstaunlich was einem so manchmal einfällt,habe ich erst einmal davon abgesehen gleich die Brücke fertig zu bauen. Ich hätte Riesenprobleme bekommen die 4 m breite Folie drunter zu bekommen. Jetzt wird die Engstelle nicht einfach, aber doch machbar.

Weil dann gestern, ich konnte eben wieder ohne Matsch an den Schuhen durch die Baustelle laufen, schon wieder heftige Regenfälle für die nächsten zwei Tage vorausgesagt wurden, habe ich alles mit der NG Sicherheitsfolie zugedeckt.
 
Die Folienbestellung ist unterwegs und ich muss so langsam für trockenen Verhältnisse sorgen. Ausserdem ich habe ich den Matsch einfach satt.

Nebenbei erlaube ich mir dann auch endlich einmal zwei Ruhetage. Ja, ich habe sie nötig.

PS. Meine Private Webseite ist soweit wieder in Ordnung, wenn also jemand Lust hat zu sehen was ich im 1/35 Modellbau so gemacht habe befor ich zum 1/1 Bachmodelbau gewechselt bin ...
www.diorama-clervaux.com


----------



## TeichChaot (22. Aug. 2021)

oh wie toll. Früher mal Modelleisenbahn gehabt. Aber genau an solchen Sachen wegen Ungeduld und Ungeschick gescheitert.
Das Miniaturwunderland in Hamburg fasziniert mich. Und Eure Arbeiten auch. Bin beeindruckt. Danke für den Link


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Aug. 2021)

Danke für den Link!!!
Sehr interessante Seite.
Ich finde es immer wieder toll, was man hier so nebenbei erfährt, abseits vom Teichthema.


----------



## Dierbecher (25. Aug. 2021)

Nach dem regnerischen Wochenende, ich hatte 20 cm Regenwasser in der Tiefenzone stehen, konnte es dank Folie dennoch trocken weiter gehen.
Ich habe u.a. meine Schubkarrendurchfahrt zugemauert und alle Wände mit Beton befestigt. 
 
Die Flecken im Bild kommen von der Sonne.
 
Den Stamm habe ich komplett geschliffen und werde ihn heute auch noch mit einem Holzschutz behandeln. Warum die Eile? Naja, das zweitägige Sonnenintermezzo ist morgen schon wieder vorbei. Maximum 16 Grad und immer wieder Regengefahr bis am Sonntag. Das macht keinen Spass mehr.

Hier habe ich die Taktik umgekehrt.
Für die hier geplante Stufe habe ich zuerst den passenden Stein herausgesucht und dann dementsprechend Erde ausgehoben. 
 
 Auf dem Bild auch zu erkennen mein momentan bester Freund, ein Rotkehlchen das meine Grabungen gleich auf Nahrung untersucht.

Ich glaube ich arbeite ihm nur nicht schnell genug.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Aug. 2021

Wow, nach dem Anstreichen mit Farblos- Lasur
 
Da bin ich gespannt wie es morgen aussehen wird wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## Dierbecher (25. Aug. 2021)

Vorhin falsches Bild importiert. Wollte diese Gesamtansicht zeigen


----------



## Dierbecher (28. Aug. 2021)

Während den letzten Tagen habe ich hauptsächlich den Bachlauf geformt. Immer tiefer, immer breiter um Platz zu schaffen für die Mauersteine.
Da ich eine erste Staustufe von fast zwei in Metern baue, der Weg gleich daneben aber schon nach unten geht, muss ich wiederum tief graben.

Heute morgen habe ich den Rand des Bachlaufs zum Weg hin mit Pavé (auf deutsch? Hausteine?) befestigt. In Beton gelegt natürlich. Die Steine habe ich auf dem Grundstück gefunden. Vor Jahrzehnten war damit ein Weg angelegt worden der inzwischen komplett zugewachsen war.
 
Einige schwere Steine platziere ich in der Nähe ihres zukünftigen Standortes.
Mit Sackkarre über provisorische Brücke.
 

Warum schreibe ich überhaupt anstatt meinen Teich fertigzustellen? Tja, es regnet mal wieder in Strömen. 

Ich bitte um eure Meinung. Es ist 5 vor 12, Folie ist da, und jetzt kommen mir auf einmal Zweifel wegen der Staustufen im Bach. Torschlusspanik sozusagen.
Ich mach die Bereiche in denen das Wasser stehen bleibt unregelmäßig, einen davon auch grösser und wollte deswegen nicht die Kübelmethode anwenden.
Ich sagte dann vor einiger Zeit ich würde betonnieren.

Ja, warum eigentlich?!! Wie komme ich darauf?
Was sind die Argumente für ein Betonieren über Vlies und Folie?
Ich werde die Folie mit Steinen kaschieren können, hier und da vielleicht mit Hilfe eines Stücks Ufermatte, zusätzlichem Vlies unter schweren Steinen, so denn, reicht das nicht? 

Danke


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Claude,
da bist Du ja doch wieder ein schönes Stück weitergekommen. Schön wird das!.
Danke, jetzt habe ich gelernt dass Pflastersteine auf französisch pavé heißen. 

Ich würde mir die Arbeit mit dem Beton über der Folie im Bachlauf nicht machen. Wenn du unten alle spitzen Steine und Wurzeln etc. entfernt hast und ordentliches Vlies verwendest ist das doch nicht nötig. Wenn sich mal was bewegt reisst nichts, da die Folie sich anpasst. Du verlierst auch kein Volumen. Und wenn du später mal an den Stufen was anders machen willst ist es doch einfacher ohne Beton, oder?

viele Grüße!


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> reicht das nicht?


Hält bei mir seit 2004 und die Steine wurden jetzt entfernt. Darunter sah die Folie wie neu aus.


----------



## Dierbecher (28. Aug. 2021)

Ach ja, Pflastersteine, wie einfach.

Ich danke euch beiden schon mal für die Bestätigung. 
Da waren meine Zweifel ja durchaus berechtigt.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Aug. 2021

Andere Meinungen sind selbstverständlich noch willkommen, da ich aber schon Mal hier bin , hänge ich noch eins dran.
Ich habe ein wenig Ideenmangel was den Bau der Quelle angeht.
Hier die Situation
 
Die Pflastersteine, zugedeckt wegen dem Regen.
Schwarz ist der Damm der ersten Bachstufe (5m2). Dunkelblau Tiefenbereich 40 cm, der Rest eben weniger  .
Da ich wegen dem Weg tief graben musste werde ich nun auch den Quellbereich in die Erde graben so dass der Austritt ziemlich natürlich wird. Der Schlauch kommt von hinten, nicht eingegraben, etwas höher und muss dann so 10-15 cm tiefer in die Quelle rein.
Wie lege ich den Schlauch um gleich einen relativ breiten Bach zu haben beim Austritt?
Ist das zwingend so wie auf diesem Bild 
 
Oder läuft er gerade. Dann müssten aber noch Hindernisse eingebaut werden um den Wasserfluss zu verbreitern.

Ich werde das mal hier rein und hoffe dass vielleicht jemand aus meinem Roman schlau wird und mir auf die Sprünge helfen kann.


----------



## bernias (29. Aug. 2021)

Ich würde aus 100/110er Rohr ein U bauen, mit einem Schenkel etwas höher.
In diesen höheren lässt Du das Wasser aus Deinen Schlauch einfach reinlaufen, durch das U tritt das Wasser an dem anderen Schenkel unter den "Quellsteinen" einfach aus (oder tritt durch die "Quellsteine" aus - also einfach Steine, durch die das Wasser strömt, wie in dem gezeigten Bild).
Gute Idee, damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden, z.B. als Rücklauf vom Midisieve in den Teich .....


----------



## Dierbecher (29. Aug. 2021)

bernias schrieb:


> Ich würde aus 100/110er Rohr ein U bauen, mit einem Schenkel etwas höher.
> In diesen höheren lässt Du das Wasser aus Deinen Schlauch einfach reinlaufen,


Danke Johannes, Sinn dieser Lösung ist ja dann den Schlauch nicht auf kurzer Distanz umbiegen zu müssen. Das ist schon Mal interessant.

Es gibt interessanterweise gefühlte Millionen Bilder von letztendlich immer denselben Vorgängen beim Teichbau, von der Herstellung des Quellbereichs des Bachlaufs findet man aber kaum Bilder und man kann dessen Bau bestenfalls erraten. 

Thanks


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2021)

Denke auch an den Winter und Frost. 
Sitzt die erste Staustufe zu hoch könnte der Schlauch, der auch unter Wasser steht einfrieren. 

Waagerecht mit einem kleinen Gefälle...... Was hält man von einer Amphore oder senkrecht gestellten Stein. 
Den muß man dann allerdings bohren und das ist nicht einfach. 
Wird es ein Stein, dann lass dahinter die Folie höher stehen und mach ein Loch etwas kleiner wie der Schlauch rein. 
Wenn du den Schlauch durch steckst erwärmt man die Folie. So schmiegt sie sich gut an und wird nicht reißen. 
Später kann man mit Adhesal von hinten dichten.


----------



## Dierbecher (29. Aug. 2021)

Danke Ron für die verschiedenen Ideeen.

Eine Amphore oder ähnliches , na . Dadurch dass ich die Quelle quasi eingraben kann und durch die Rhododendren der Bereich dahinter im Verborgenen bleibt, habe ich die Möglichkeit es sehr natürlich aussehen zu lassen. .
Eine Mischung aus dem Quelltopf der Skizze, dem Tip von Johannes und dann etliche meiner Steine wird es wohl werden.

Ich werde im Übrigens einfach nicht fertig mit dem Ausheben des Bachlaufs. Es geht immer noch irgendwo irgendetwas.
Ich habe zwar jetzt einen vernünftigen Bachlauf ausgehoben, wenn ich dann aber überlege dass ich die Ränder mit Schiefersteinen auskleiden will, haue ich dann doch noch einmal 10-15 cm von den Rändern an. 
Aber, so der Wettergott will, wird Mitte nächster Woche, die Folie gelegt.


----------



## Dierbecher (30. Aug. 2021)

War mir heute Morgen in den nahegelegenen Steinbruch Trittsteine holen. Das kommerzielle Material, Mauersteine und ähnliches ist alles zu klein. Mein Uferwall ist 35 breit.
Mitgenommen habe ich dann die hier
 
Vielleicht leicht übertrieben?
Von solchen Platten werden nur sehr wenige aus dem Steinbruch geborgen.
Zwei Esstisch-grosse Platten habe ich aber stehen lassen 
Diese hier sind zwischen 3 und 5 cm dick und zum Teil 1 Meter lang. 30-50 breit. Das wird also eine kleine Herausforderung um sie auf dem Uferwall zu platzieren.
Mein Uferwall in S-Form macht die Sache nicht einfacher.
Auf dem ersten Bild sind sie probeweise gelegt.
 
Hier am Ende geht es noch nicht auf.
Vielleicht muss ich aus meinem eigenen Fundus eine grössere Lücke schliessen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Nicht zu gewaltig?

Soll ich überstehende Pflanzsteine etwas abrunden oder wird das kein optisches Problem. Ufermatte kommt ja drüber.


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Aug. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon? Nicht zu gewaltig?
> 
> Soll ich überstehende Pflanzsteine etwas abrunden oder wird das kein optisches Problem. Ufermatte kommt ja drüber.


Moin, was soll man dir da raten
Das ist Geschmacksache.
Und über Geschmack kann man bekanntlich nicht streiten.
Ich würd mit diesen tollen Platten ganz was anderes anstellen, weiß nur noch nicht was.
Lass dich davon leiten, dir/euch soll es gefallen.
Gruss Silvio


----------



## Dierbecher (30. Aug. 2021)

Etwas gross finde ich sie schon, das ist aus meiner Eingangsfrage wohl ersichtlich.
Das wird ja quasi ein durchgehender Gehweg. 
Ich könnte ja fast den lokalen Wanderweg hier durchgehen lassen.

Das Problem ist momentan dass ich es mir im Moment im fertigen Teich noch nicht so richtig vorstellen kann.
Ich könnte mit relativ viel Aufwand versuchen die Platten , wenigstens die drei Meterstücke, zu teilen. Das ist allerdings immer riskant. Und das nur um die Sache etwas aufzulockern ?
Ich hab noch Mal kurz gegoogelt
 
Das hier liegt bei Naturagart. Also dezent geht anders. Da sind meine Platten ja noch filigran dagegen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 30. Aug. 2021

 
Solche Überstände der Pflanzsteine, soll ich die Kanten weghauen?


----------



## samorai (30. Aug. 2021)

Kann man eigentlich diesen dicken Schiefer über einer scharfen Kannte behauen?

Oder geht das nur bei Schiefer Schwindeln?


----------



## Dierbecher (30. Aug. 2021)

Die Platten sind Grauwacke. Weil es farblich ähnlich ist kann ich beide Arten ohne Probleme mischen.

Ich habe ebenfalls dicke Schiefersteine, da geht nichts mehr mit Behauen. 

Bei  den Grauwacke Platten könnte ich mit der Flex die gewollte Bruchstelle "anritzen" und dann, mit Gefühl, mit Hammer und Meissel der Nut entlang bearbeiten bis er bricht.


----------



## bernias (31. Aug. 2021)

Die Plattengröße ist sicherlich Geschmachssache. Ich finde sie schön, passt zur 'Natur'.
Wenn Du die Pflanzsteine mit Ufermatte kaschierst, sieht das doch bestimmt prima aus. __ Moos, kleine Pflanzen ....

Wenn Du noch mahr Arbeit magst (hihihi), kannst Du die Platten ja auch teilen und (etwas) quer / Schräg legen.


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Sep. 2021)

Danke Johannes,
Nee, noch mehr Arbeit brauche ich definitv nicht.
Die Platten kommen drauf.

Gestern war ich nach Hause die Folie holen. Auch die konnte natürlich nicht an Ort und Stelle geliefert werden. 
Endlich sind jetzt auch ein paar Tage Sonne gemeldet. Ich werde dann noch einige Restarbeiten durchführen, Endkontrolle machen und dann übermorgen vielleicht die Folie über den Teich legen. Für den Bachlauf brauchen ich noch ein paar Tage mehr.

Gruss


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Sep. 2021)

Die Pumpe testweise an ihrem geplanten Einsatzort auf -40. Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, kann ich sie nicht von oben erreichen für evtl. Unterhalt.
Ok, ich glaube ich werde einfach das Risiko eingehen sie über den Winter stehen zu lassen.
Vorbereitet sein sollte man aber schon.

Um sie herauszufischen müsste ich mit Haken arbeiten oder gleich an Seil anbinden, plus, und das stört mich am Meisten, einen Meter Schlauch mehr zugeben um sie hoch zu bekommen.
Dieser zusätzliche Meter wird nicht so einfach unterzubringen sein wegen Steifheit des Schlauches. Ich hab mich übrigens für 50 mm entschieden.

Sehe ich das soweit richtig? Hat jemand eine alternative Idee.
Diese Teichseite ist Pflicht wegen dem Schlauch der links weg zur Bachquelle geht. Strom geht nach rechts.


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2021)

Eigentlich sollte die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle liegen. 
In der Tiefe friert sie nicht ein. 
Bei Kontrolle oder Reinigung ohne gleich baden zu gehen, eignet sich eine Leiter (ausgebrettert) quer über den Teich. 
Der Haken Stock ist nicht verkehrt und funktioniert prima, auch für Standskimmer geeignet.


----------



## bernias (1. Sep. 2021)

Der Schlauch verläuft doch innerhalb der Folie?
Dann hast Du doch genügend Schlauch, um ihn so anzuheben, dass Du die Pumpe 'an Land' ziehen kannst.
Ich würde an die Pumpe ein Edelstahlkette(chen) dran machen und das an /auf / unter der Ufermatte festmachen.
-40cm unter Wasser sollte m.E. in Luxembourg reichen. Allerdings etwas tiefer lässt Dich ruhiger schlafen (nach der vielen Arbeit).
Ich würde die Pumpe nicht an die tiefste Stelle legen. Dann kannst Du den Bach länger laufen lassen und die Temperatur in der Tiefe des Teichs sinkt nicht so viel ab. Wenn Du die Pumpe im Wasser lässt wäre mehr Tiefe aber sicher besser.
Wenn Du die Pumpe über Winter ausschalten willst, kannst Du sie ja aus den Wasser nehmen. Mach auf der Druckseite der Pumpe eine Verschraubung (PVC) und das Lösen vom Schlauch geht leichter. Dann geht eine Aufstellung auf -40cm oder weiter oben.

Das mit der Kette ist z.B. auch etwas für den Seerosenkübel......
Viel Spaß weiterhin, die Buddelei hat ja bald ihr Ende...............


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> eignet sich eine Leiter (ausgebrettert) quer über den Teich.


Danke für die Rückmeldung

Der Leiter Trick würde an der Höhe nichts ändern, ausserdem wären so 8 Meter Leiter nötig.
Ich habe einen Vorfilter mit Tülle, den wollte ich an einem 1 Meter Stück Schlauch tiefer legen. Hätte ich noch schreiben müssen.
Die Pumpe wollte ich optisch hinter einem einbetonnierten Stein verstecke.



bernias schrieb:


> Der Schlauch verläuft doch innerhalb der Folie?
> Dann hast Du doch genügend Schlauch, um ihn so anzuheben, dass Du die Pumpe 'an Land' ziehen kannst.


Danke auch an dich
Ja und nein
Da ich wegen der Wand eine Felsdeko bauen werde, wollte ich den Schlauch dahinter verstecken,  resp. wie ihr mir schon geraten habt durch ein 70 Rohr ziehen .
Das ist dann doch ziemlich starr.

Dann muss ich wohl auf diese Lösung verzichten. Naja, ein 70er Rohr hinter die Felsdeko zu verstecken wäre auch nicht gerade einfach.


bernias schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Pumpe über Winter ausschalten willst, kannst Du sie ja aus den Wasser nehmen.


Werde ich bestimmt , da ich monatelang nicht hier bin, von gelegentlichen Kontrollen abgesehen.
Jährliche Disziplin oder Faulheit, ich muss da noch herausfinden was die Oberhand gewinnt. Trotzdem dreinlassen oder nicht.


bernias schrieb:


> Ich würde die Pumpe nicht an die tiefste Stelle legen. Dann kannst Du den Bach länger laufen lassen und die Temperatur in der Tiefe des Teichs sinkt nicht so viel ab


Auch interessant, Danke.




bernias schrieb:


> Mach auf der Druckseite der Pumpe eine Verschraubung (PVC) und das Lösen vom Schlauch geht leichte


Ok, 

Danke sehr, komme der Sache schon näher.
Ja, die Buddelei hat ein Ende. Habe heute schon einige Stellen nachbearbeitet wo ich wegen dem Regen und der Folie nicht mehr hinkam. Noch etwas Beton um noch ein paar spitze Steine zu verstecken, dann der Sand und Basta!!


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2021)

Die Verschraubung ist immer dran damit wird die Schlauch Tuelle gehalten.


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Sep. 2021)

Ok, ich habe mir das Ganze noch kaum richtig angeschaut, gestern erst hergebracht. Dann werde ich das mal schleunigst tun.
Danke sehr für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Sep. 2021)

G


samorai schrieb:


> Die Verschraubung ist immer dran damit wird die Schlauch Tuelle gehalten.


Genau, hier die beiden Seiten  
Thanks


----------



## krallowa (1. Sep. 2021)

Moin,
denk dran, an der Pumpe die Verjüngung soweit abschneiden/einkürzen (2Zoll) bis es passt.
Hatte mal einen Nachbarn der die so gelassen hat und sich dann wunderte das so wenig Wasser aus dem Schlauch kam.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Sep. 2021)

Danke Ralf, genau, im finalen Stress kann man das schnell vergessen.

Ich hab noch schnell etwas an der Wand gedoktert.
 
So wirds wohl gehen.
Im Oberen Teil werde ich eine Vowand errichten, sodass der Schlauch dahinter frei bleibt.
Im hinteren Teil , schau mer mal, Vorwand mit grossen Steinen geht hier auch, eine höhere Pflanze wie ein __ Rohrkolben müsste das Meiste verstecken können.
Ich sehe jetzt auch dass die nicht zu umgehende Biegung aus der Pumpe heraus auch reicht um diese hochzuheben.
Jetzt noch Beton auf die eben gegrabene Schlauchführung, dann ist Feierabend 

Euch sei gedankt


----------



## bernias (1. Sep. 2021)

Glaube, ich habe fast die gleiche Pumpe. Die Tülle macht mir eine zu enge Stelle.
Deshalb würde ich auf den Pumpenstutzen einen 90°-Winkel machen und dann eine Verschraubung. Dann ist die engste Stelle der Pumpenstutzen.
Vielleicht klappt auch so das 'Verstecken' besser.


----------



## Dierbecher (1. Sep. 2021)

Ich hab die Aquaforte 22000s
 
Ich schneide das hier ab, dann bleibt die 50 er Größe,  und dann passt das ja eigentlich. Das scheint mir ja Standardprozedur zu sein. Ich sehe jetzt nicht was da zu ändern oder verbessern wäre.


----------



## bernias (2. Sep. 2021)

gut, dann ist der Querschnitt größer.


----------



## krallowa (2. Sep. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich hab die Aquaforte 22000s
> Anhang anzeigen 254558
> Ich schneide das hier ab, dann bleibt die 50 er Größe,  und dann passt das ja eigentlich. Das scheint mir ja Standardprozedur zu sein. Ich sehe jetzt nicht was da zu ändern oder verbessern wäre.


So passt das und innen schön mit dem Cuttermesser entgraten.


----------



## Europa (2. Sep. 2021)

Wahnsinn die ganze Arbeit, und dann auch noch so gut dokumentiert! Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Berichte


----------



## Lion (3. Sep. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich hab die Aquaforte 22000s
> Anhang anzeigen 254558
> Ich schneide das hier ab, dann bleibt die 50 er Größe,  und dann passt das ja eigentlich. Das scheint mir ja Standardprozedur zu sein. Ich sehe jetzt nicht was da zu ändern oder verbessern wäre.


falls Du die Schlauchtülle an der Pumpe abschraubst, passt dann der Filterkorb nicht direkt auf dem Gewinde der Pumpe ?
(evtl. welche Gewindegrösse die Pumpe hat, muss das Zwischenstück noch abgeschraubt werden)


----------



## Dierbecher (3. Sep. 2021)

@Lion
Also der Filterkorb passt direkt auf das Gewinder der Pumpe, in der Tat.
Da ich den Saugvorfilter anschliesse, brauche ich den Filterkorb nicht, resp. er geht ja gar nicht mehr drauf
@Tonja, Danke

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Sep. 2021

Nach ungefähr 80 Grabetagen war heute dann endlich Fließ und Folientag für den Teich!
 

Für die späteren Mauerbereiche hatte ich gleich 1400 Flies vorgesehen. Sonst ist überall 900 er.

Die Folienaktion hat sich auch als relativ schwierig erwiesen.
Die einzige Hilfe, meine 50 kg leichte beste Hälfte, erwies sich als kraftmäßig komplett überfordert so dass sie die Folie nur die ersten Meter mit ausziehen konnte. Für den Rest war ich alleine. Da ich ausserdem die Halbinsel mit dem Cotoneaster als zusätzliche Schwierigkeit hatte , ist es nicht verwunderlich dass ich für die 75 m2 Folie fast 5 Stunden brauchte.
 
 
Kleinere Falten werde ich morgen noch einmal versuchen zu glätten. Die größten Falten haben sich schlussendlich unter dem Stamm gesammelt. Das ist kein Problem da dort sowieso größere Steine platziert werden.

Bevor ich anfange diese Mauern zu bauen, ist  es ja nötig den Teich etwas zu füllen. Was ist das Minimum dass ihr mir anratet?  Ich bin von der "kein Wasser vergeuden" Generation, einfach so ein paar tausend Liter reinpacken und dann wieder auspumpen um trockenen Fußes arbeiten zu können, wird so oder so wehtun.

Dem Bachlauf muss ich noch einen Arbeitstag widmen,  ehe ich auch den zudecken kann.


----------



## Dierbecher (4. Sep. 2021)

Heute morgen war dann erster Wassereinlass und Pumpentest. 
 
Sie funktioniert!
Danach habe ich , nachdem ich die Trittplatten gesäubert habe, mich weiter um den Bach bekümmert. 
Hier, gleich gegenüber der Terrasse unter den Rhododendren habe ich für die Quelle Platz geschaffen, resp. gegraben
 
Da, aus dem Dunkeln wird sie entspringen.
Als letzten Stein werde ich den hier legen, 90 auf 30,  17 hoch. 
 
Darüber kann dann die Quelle in die erste Bachstufe laufen. Ich werde ihn aber größtenteils unter Wasser legen so dass der Wasserfall max. 5cm hoch sein wird. Wegen dem Lärm eben. Was drauf und dahinter kommt, weiss ich noch nicht.

Weiter geht's hier hinter der Staustufe
 
Ein Engpass, nahe am neu angelegten Weg. Gut möglich dass ich nicht drum herum komme meine 4 Meter breite Folie hier durchschneiden zu müssen und dahinter neu anzusetzen? 
Dann kommt  
 der Bereich hier mit einer weiteren Staustufe, um dann unter der Brücke durchzufliessen.

Das ist auch die Ursache für die vorgezogene Arbeit am Bach.
Der Beton zur Stärkung der vorgesehenen Steinplate muss gegossen werden und einige Tage trocknen. Kann ich aber erst tun wenn die Folie drin ist.

Als kleine Feier zur Einweihung des Teiches habe ich mir Mal wieder Zeit genommen den Pizzaofen anzufeuern. Mit der Teicharbeit zuletzt hatte ich keine Kraft mehr dazu. Es gibt allerdings keine Pizza, sondern Flammkuchen.


----------



## Dierbecher (5. Sep. 2021)

Tagesprogramm ist erledigt.
Am gesamten Bachlauf wurden die Wände betonniert. Spitze Steine waren da, lockere Erde, je, alles was man so nicht gebrauchen kann.
Einen meiner Steinbrocken hatte ich vorgesehen um den Übergang zu machen zwischen Bach und Teich. Zu dem Zweck hatte ich auf Mass ein Betonfundament gegossen.
Wie aber soll et dahin? Ich schaffe knapp in zu bewegen. Ich habe ihn also mit der Sackkarre über die besagte Stelle gebracht. Danach, vorsichtig, mit 1400er Flies als Rutschbahn runter rutschen lassen, Stück für Stück.
 
Uff, es ist gelungen.
An Ort und Stelle, auf der linken Seite.
 
Ja, die Falten sind zum Teil heftig.
Sehr, sehr viel davon wird von Gestein überdeckt werden.
Rechts habe ich ebenfalls schon einen grösseren Stein, eben noch so zu tragen, neben dem Stamm platziert. Auch den hatte ich dazu auserkoren und im Vorfeld die Plattform entsprechend gestaltet.
Er liegt auf Flies und Mörtel.
Der Schlauch passt genau dahinter und wird hier gut eingeklemmt.
Hautaufgabe heute war aber die Trittsteine auf den Uferwall zu legen.
 
Consider It done!
Hoffentlich nach Vorschrift, also mit Sandschicht über der Folie, eingeschlämmter Ufermatte und dann Mörtel.


----------



## Dierbecher (6. Sep. 2021)

Frage:
Muss ich die Folie zwangsläufig so hoch ziehen dass ich sie später auch noch sehen kann , oder kann ich sie, weit über Wasserstand natürlich, einfach hinter den Steinen verschwinden lassen?


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2021)

Definitiv über Niveau des umliegenden Gelände. Es soll ja kein Erdreich oder schlimmeres in den Teich bei Regen gespült werden.


----------



## Dierbecher (6. Sep. 2021)

Ok, im Prinzip also schon .
Danke dir.

Wenn ich mit anderen Massnahmen dafür Sorgen kann dass kein Erdreich reinkommt, könnte ich darauf verzichten. Mit Kapillarsperre hat es nichts zu tun.
 
So wie zb rechts entlang wo ich mit Betonbarriere das Aussenwasser abhalten kann, müsste dann aber nicht auch noch die Folie bis darüber


----------



## bernias (6. Sep. 2021)

Salu Claude.
Auch Wasser aus dem Garten sollte nicht in den Teich gelangen. Damit kommt zu viel Nährstoff ins Wasser.
Ich weis nicht, wie hoch Deine Betonbarriere über den maximalen Wasserstand ist. ICH würde die Folie darüber ziehen und dann
"verstecken". Oder hast Du nach innen noch eine Kapilarsperre?


----------



## Dierbecher (6. Sep. 2021)

Danke sehr

Nach Innen habe ich sonst nichts.

Die Betonbarriere läuft entlang des Hangs, 7-8 cm hoch. Das läuft von 10 über Wasserstand bis 60 cm über Wasserstand.
Hab verstanden, werde das dann ordnungsgemäss machen.


----------



## Dierbecher (7. Sep. 2021)

Für den Bachlauf hatte ich eine 9*4 Meter Folie bestellt.
Ich habe dann auch nachträglich die erste Bachstufe plus Quellbereich so nachbearbeitet dass ich die Folie ganz verwerten konnte.
Wenigstens stellenweise.
Ich hatte nämlich auch den einen Engpass von nur einem Meter zu umgehen.
Nach genauen Messungen und Überlegungen habe ich das Risiko auf mich genommen und die Folie im Voraus genau in dem Bereich eingeschnitten.
 
Es ist gelungen.
Danach hatte ich mit dem Bereich unter der zukünftigen Brücke zu kämpfen. 
Knapp dahinter ist der Bereich wo Bachlauf und Teichfolie überlappen.

Es war ein ziemlich heftiger Kampf die beiden Folien so zurechtzuschneiden dass sie beide auf dem Brett Platz fanden um geklebt zu werden.
 
Das scheint auch zu halten.
Morgen werde ich mich dann von da aus zurück arbeiten um die Falten etwas herauszubekommen. 
Dann wird das Wasser aus dem Teich gepumpt und dort ein wenig mit Steinen und Platten herumprobiert.
Am Donnerstag sind dann Gewitter vorausgesagt. Das wird dann wieder ein anderer Kampf


----------



## Dierbecher (10. Sep. 2021)

Arbeitsnachweis vom heutigen Tag
 
Nix  
Zwei Stunden Regen heute Morgen, weiterer Regen am Mittag, Teich und Bach natürlich unter Wasser.
Nein, doch jetzt noch nicht, ich bin noch nicht soweit.


----------



## Dierbecher (11. Sep. 2021)

OK, einige Steine hatte ich am Tag vor dem Unwetter platziert.
Heute, nach einer guten Stunde Pump und Säuberungsaktion, konnte ich dann weitermachen.
Also, es ist schon zu heftig. Die Fläche ist doch relativ gross, die Arbeitsbasis, Dank der vielen Falten alles andere als ideal, dann noch der Zeitdruck in Erwartung des nächsten Regens. 
Hier einfach Mal der aktuelle Stand. Es ist einfach zu schwer um zu erahnen wie das alles aussehen wird wenn der Teich voll ist.
Ich arbeite auf einer Mischung von Verbundmatte und Flies, je nach Lage .
 
Manche Steine Mörtel ich etwas fest, andere nicht.

Oh lieber Wettergott, sei mir gnädig und spende mir ein paar Regenfreie Tage


----------



## Dierbecher (14. Sep. 2021)

Ich will euch nicht mit jedem neu platzierten Stein beglücken, heute aber wieder Mal ein Update. Es geht voran.
Heute war unter anderem Brückenbau angesagt. 
Hier im Anrollen an ihren Platz 
 
Dank der Betonplatten konnte ich sie bis über das andere Ufer rollen. Danach nur noch die Rundhölzer drunter rausholen und schon liegt sie.
   
Ich muss beide Ufer etwas nachbearbeiten um den Weg über die Brücke etwas natürlicher zu gestalten.
Sonst würde auch noch so einiges gelegt.
 
Sicht von weiter weg, inkl. Trittplatten
 
Heute bräuchte ich Mal einen Tip von euch.
 
Hier erkennt ihr was ich bisher zusammengemurkst habe um später Schlauch und Pumpe zu verstecken.
Dahinter die Steilwand , fast senkrecht, 60-70 cm hoch. Ich denke das ich dort einfach Ufermatte hängen werde und hauptsächlich __ Moos drauf wachsen lassen.

Mein Problem: Ohne die Zwinge rutscht die Folie! 
Die Zwinge ist an der nachträglich gebauten Betonrinne geklemmt. Die ist so 7-8 cmüber dem dahinterliegenden Erdreich.   
Die Folie ist nicht mehr so lang dass ich hinter dem Beton noch viel mit Steinen zum klemmen arbeiten kann. An sich gar nicht.

Hat  jemand eine Idee wie ich die Folie oben halten kann. Unter der Folie ist noch Flies.

So, ich glaube morgen wird endlich wieder ein Ruhetag. Eine Gewitterfront ist gemeldet mit 10-15 Liter Regen pro m2. 

 Gruß
Claude


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Cloude!
Man kann 15 cm oder 25 cm hohe Rasenkanten Steine umgedreht setzen. Oder einen Wall aus Erde.
Somit ergibt  eine zweite Linie.
Darauf diese flachen Schiefer Steine legen, die rechts im Bildrand (Schraubzwinge) zu sehen sind.
Die eine Seite hält  die Folie, die andere Seite könnte man noch mals aussen Folien Abschnitte nutzen als doppelte Kappilarsperre .
Der Hang rechts wird eventuell für viel Wasser sorgen wenn es richtig regnet.
Und mit einer zweiten Kappilarsperre bist du dann gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Dierbecher (14. Sep. 2021)

Hier von der anderen Seite.

Danke Ron
Ich habe dort nicht soviel Platz zu verschenken zwischen Teichrand und Hecke. Von da aus muss ich im Bedarfsfall die Pumpe heben.
Deshalb wollte ich keine zweite Reihe.
 Der Betonrand sollte doch eigentlich jegliches Wasser zurückhalten. Mehr als 8 cm hoch wird es dort nicht entlang laufen. Ich habe den Platz im letzten Platzregen beobachtet und es war überhaupt kein Wasser dort. Der Bereich befindet sich unter den __ Eichen. 

Ich könnte die Folie vielleicht mit Mörtel auf der (oben im Bild) linken Seite befestigen. OK, sie stünde dann nicht mehr hoch, aber wir befinden uns hier 70 cm über Wasserstand.


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2021)

Ach die Pumpe muss auch da raus. 
Dann verklebt man ebend die Folie am Stein. 
Verlängern der Folie finde generell besser. 
Gibt es keine Abschnitte von der Teich Folie ? 
Die man an der vorhandenen Folie ankleben kann?


----------



## Dierbecher (14. Sep. 2021)

Pumpe muss da raus?! Wie meinst du das?
An eine andere Stelle?
Geht nicht. Nach hinten, hinter die Baumstämme gehts zur Bachquelle. Unmöglich von der anderen Seite.
Folienreste habe ich schon, mehr als genug. Verlängern könnte ich durchaus. 
Auf  ein Minimum allerdings wegen Platzmangel.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 14. Sep. 2021



samorai schrieb:


> Dann verklebt man ebend die Folie am Stein


Welchen Stein meinst du hier. Einen Stein einer zweiten Reihe?

Danke auf jeden Fall für dein Mitdenken


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Pumpe muss da raus?! Wie meinst du das?
> An eine andere Stelle?


Nein du willst sie über den Winter raus nehmen. 
So war das gemeint und nicht an einer anderen Stelle versetzen.


----------



## Dierbecher (18. Sep. 2021)

Ich fühle mich fast wie in meinem Hobby, dem Modellbau.
Ich baue einen Bach, Massstab 1:1
Es geht voran
Schieferdeckung des Bachlaufs bunter der Brücke,
 
der massive Stein im Vordergrund bildet eine Staustufe.
Dann noch Mäuerchen hier
 
und Mäuerchen da
 
Vorne im Bild habe ich heute kurzerhand die Folie durchgeschnitten. Ich hatte es satt mit den massiven Falten um die Kurve rum. Die Klebestelle müsste gelungen sein. 
Im Teich selber habe ich, unter anderem, angefangen eine Halbinsel aufzubauen.
 
 Damit will ich die gerade Linie entlang der Hecke optisch brechen.
Nur die oberen Platten werden über der Wasserlinie sein. Darauf kommen noch weitere Steine und eine schöne Bepflanzung mit __ Efeu und so


----------



## bernias (19. Sep. 2021)

Boah, sieht ja fast aus wie im Steinbruch .....
Du bewegst ja Steinmengen .....
Claude, das wird wunderbar. Wenn wir wieder in der Nähe von Remich sind, melde ich mich zur Ortbesichtigung ....
Viel (Bau)Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Dierbecher (19. Sep. 2021)

Danke sehr.
Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich in einer Woche so gut wie fertig. 
Jedenfalls alles was Wasserberührung hat. 



bernias schrieb:


> Wenn wir wieder in der Nähe von Remich sind, melde ich mich zur Ortbesichtigung ....


10 km südlich, in Remerschen, neben dem berühmten Schengen, sind ehemalige Baggerweier zum Naturschutzgebiet verwandelt worden. 
Sehr interessant für einen Spaziergang nach dem Tanken 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Sep. 2021

So, Kaffeepause ist um, weiter geht's


----------



## Dierbecher (19. Sep. 2021)

Für heute reicht es. Noch etwas aufräumen dann fallen ich sowieso um.
 
 
Das Teil ist so gut wie fertig. Noch 1-2 Kleinigkeiten, dann ist gut.
Den halbrunden Überlauf werde ich mit Ufermatte bedecken und bepflanzen. 
In das Bachbett kommen Steine und Kiesel die ich mir aus einem nahegelegenen Bach geborgt habe.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Sep. 2021

 
 
Alles noch mal säubern und rein damit


----------



## Dierbecher (21. Sep. 2021)

So, Bach ist fertig. 
 
Mitte links im Bild die Mauer relativ hoch da ich der Pflanze noch etwas guten Boden zurückgeben will. Jetzt habe ich mich bemüht um sie herum zu arbeiten, da will ich nicht erleben dass sie im Frühjahr eingeht .
Desweiteren habe ich mit dem Quellbereich begonnen
 
Von dem massiven Stein links wird das Wasser 5-6 cm in die erste Bachstufe "stürzen". Was dahinter kommt weiss ich noch nicht. Geht in Richtung Quelltopf wie auf dem Bild das ich vor einiger Zeit gepostet habe.
Rechts, das Dinosaurierei, welch ein Wort, bildet die Staustufe. Das wird im Bereich links davon zu rund 35 cm Wasserhöhe führen. Den Bereich links und rechts des Eis   werde ich mit kleineren Bachsteinen und Brunnenschaum abgrenzen. Unter dem Einst natürlich auch schon Schaum.
So, dann noch dies 
  
Ich habe Trittsteine in den Teich gelegt, also festgemörtelt.
Linker Hand habe ich einen Randstreifen um den Haselnussbaum gebaut. Damit kann ich auch ihm wieder einige Schaufeln Erde zurückgeben ohne dass diese Erde riskiert in den Teich zu gelangen.
Das 30 cm hohe Folie-Vlies Gedöns darunter kommt weg. Ich werde es ersetzen mit Ufermatte oder Verbundmatte, was soll ich nehmen, ich hab von beidem zuviel?, und dann mit __ Moos bepflanzen. Es reicht mit den Steinen und dies wird das etwas auflockern.

 
Die habe ich mir heute aus einem ausgetrockneten Bach geholt, keine 500 Meter von meinem Standort entfernt.

Uuuh, es geht den Ende zu.


----------



## Lion (22. Sep. 2021)

_Claude,
wenn ich richtig sehe, handelt es sich bei den Mauern nicht um Trockenmauern oder ?
Falls gemörtelt oder mit Beton hergestellt, dann erkundige Dich mal, ob der Mörtel evtl.
schlecht für Deine Wasserwerte sein wird. (PH-Wert)
_


----------



## Dierbecher (23. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Lion,
Gut beobachtet.

Ich habe mich in der Tat nicht bemüht richtige Trockenmauern zu bauen. Die Auswahl an Steinen war einfach nicht gross genug um immer den perfekten Halt zu garantieren. Auch wenn sicher 90% fest sassen, habe ich die Sicherheitkarte gespielt. 
Ich habe allerdings so wenig wie möglich resp. den Mörtel soweit wie möglich weiter hinten angebracht um die Illusion  zu währen. Oft sind es nur punktuelle Minibatzen Mörtel.
__ Moos und andere Grünzeug wird verschiedene weniger gelungene Fugen noch verstecken. Für die Tierwelt ist ganz bestimmt noch Platz.
Nur um zu sagen dass ich mir darüber schon Gedanken gemacht habe.

Ich habe beim Selbermischen Trasszement benutzt. Das ist Kalkfrei.
Bei besonders anfälligen Verbindungen habe ich Natursteinverlegemörtel genommen. Ist ja im Prinzip dasselbe, nur die Fertigmischung hat bessere Sofortklebeigenschaften und härtet schneller als der Eigenmix.

Ich müsste also soweit im Klaren sein, wortwörtlich.
Direkten Kontakt zum Wasser haben ja auch nur die beiden unteren Reihen, höchstens.

Wow, wollte um diese Uhrzeit eigentlich etwas lesen um endlich einschlafen zu können, aber so ein langer Text getippt auf dem Smartphone tuts auch.....


----------



## Lion (23. Sep. 2021)

Claude,
bin froh das Du dich vorher sehr gut informiert hast, denn sonst wäre es sehr
schade gewesen, für diese tollen Arbeiten.
Wird bestimmt ein Super Teich werden und ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen
bei der Fertigstellung.


----------



## Dierbecher (24. Sep. 2021)

Der Quellereich ist soweit fertig. 
 
Es fehlen noch kleinere Steine um den einen oder anderen Spalt zu verstecken und um das Ganze natürlicher aussehen zu lassen.
Dahinter habe ich quasi eine Wanne gebaut indem ich die Seitenwände hinter der Folie mittels flachen Steinen aufgerichtet habe. Darin kommen dann der Schlauch und Steine mittlerer Größe.
Die hintere Wand ist einige Zentimeter höher als das Niveau der Steine vorne.
Ich bin dann wirklich gespannt bei das Wasser im Endeffekt dann hinfliesst wenn es überläuft. Ich habe wohl versucht eine horizontale Überlaufkante zu bauen, dies ist mit den Natursteinen allerdings einfacher gesagt als getan.


----------



## Dierbecher (27. Sep. 2021)

Da die Gutwetterperiode jetzt vorbei ist, habe ich über die letzten Tage den Teich so vorbereitet, hoffe ich zumindest, dass ich den nächsten Regen nicht mehr auspumpen muss. 
Ich verkleide alle Wände mit Ufermatte und fülle nach und nach Sand auf die Ebenen, unten beginnend. 
Ich dachte es wäre schön einen Ersten Vorher /Nachher Vergleich.
  
Da ist doch viel geschehen seit dem 9 Juni!

Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind da und ich werde diese dann so schnell wie möglich pflanzen.

Die obere Bachstufe mit Quellbereich ist noch die grösste Baustelle. Sonst sind es die Randbereiche die so langsam in Angriff genommen werden können.
Direkten Stromanschluss habe ich auch noch nicht, da die Pumpe dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu laufen braucht, habe ich damit noch Zeit.
Einen Test des Bachlaufs würde ich allerdings noch allzu gerne durchführen.
Mal sehen


----------



## Dierbecher (2. Okt. 2021)

Letzte Woche war schön anstrengend.
Mit dem Resultat bin allerdings Recht zufrieden. Das Projekt sieht jetzt immer weniger aus wie eine Baustelle und das Gesamtbild wird so langsam klarer.

Der Bachlauf würde komplett mit Verbund resp. Ufermatte ausgekleidet.
 
Ich habe mittels Rundhölzern zu dem etwas höher liegendem Erdreich eine erste Barrieren errichtet. 
Die zweite besteht aus der Folie die hinter der Mauer hochgezogen würde.
 
Die erste Bachstufe ist auch fast ganz fertig.
 
Im Quelltopf muss noch der Schlauch rein und dieser mit Steinen befestigt werden.
Ob  ich das dieses Jahr überhaupt noch machen werde?
Die ganzen Bachsteine fallen natürlich nicht einfach so vom Himmel.
Hier Mal ein Teil meines Restbestandes, mit Kärcher gesäubert und , insbesondere 3-30 mm Kiesel getrennt aufbewahrt un damit Strandbereiche auszulegen
 
Mit dem künstlich angelegten Hügel habe ich mich auch amüsiert. 
 
Inkl. __ Moos und Tanne.
Rechts davon sind die letzten 3 Meter des Teiches die noch auf Fertigstellung warten. So schnell ist das Wasser hoffentlich nicht dort angelangt.

Das mit dem Moos habe ich hier noch etwas weitergetrieben.
 
Ufermatte habe ich, abseits vom Teich, mit Sand eingerieben, dann ganze Moosbatzen angetackert.

Die Matte habe ich dann an diese fast senkrechte Wände angeklebt.
Mal sehen was von meinem Instantmoos nächstes Jahr angewachsen ist.
Danach die erste Pflanzaktion. So wie der Teich vollläuft werde ich die Etagen bepflanzen. Die Terrassen darüber sind noch teilweise nicht fertig. 
Von der Erstbefüllung mit Trinkwasser hatte ich zwei große und saubere Mülltonnen voll gerettet. Die kamen jetzt wieder rein 
 

Das sieht doch schon sehr zufriedenstellend aus  
Da fehlt noch ein halber Meter Wasser.

Da morgen schon die ersten Herbststürme gemeldet sind, habe ich das NG Laubnetz provisorisch gespannt. Provisorisch weil ich noch Mal rein muss um die restlichen Unterwasserpflanzen zu setzen sobald das Wasser die nächste Etage erreicht hat.
 
Und es scheint als hätte NG falsch geliefert. Es fehlen 3 Meter Netz!
Reklamationsmail ist heute raus.

Wenn die Pflanzen gesetzt sind könnte ich die Baustelle an sich schliessen bis zum nächsten Jahr. Ich befinde mich ja nicht an meinem Erstwohnsitz und hier im Wald wird es um diese Jahreszeit doch recht feucht.
Ich hoffe aber dass ich wenigstens heute noch einige Stunden arbeiten kann. 
Im Moment sieht es allerdings nicht danach aus. Entgegen der Prognose ist jetzt schon Dauerregen.
Lass mich Mal unter das Netz kucken wie weit das Wasser steht.


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Claude, 
Da sieht man: Wenn Du was machst, machst du es richtig. Sehr schön, die Anlage. Einen, aber wirklich nur ganz kleinen Kritikpunkt hätte ich: Steine, dir hochkant stehen wirken unnatürlich. Außer an einem Wasserfall oder so, wo einer abgerutscht sein kann. Ich meine die Stelle, wo Du es mit dem __ Moos getrieben hast. 

Aber im Ganzen bin ich voll begeistert.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## TeichChaot (2. Okt. 2021)

Das ist irgendwie etwas chaotisch anzuschauen aber sowas von Dein Projekt und einfach nur genial. Bin absolut gerne Leser hier im Thread und verfolge nun schon seit vielen Wochen gespannt die Geschehnisse. Da dürfen auch ein paar Steine senkrecht stehen.
Obelix wäre begeistert.


----------



## Dierbecher (2. Okt. 2021)

Aber
Hi Robert
Danke schön für das Lob.
Ich geb dir absolut Recht. Die Ecke gefällt mir nicht besonders , aber, es schien mir die beste Lösung um Schlauch und Pumpe zu verstecken und man wird maximal den oberen Drittel von diesen Steinen sehen. Der Rest ist unter Wasser.
Ich bin selbst gespannt wie es dann aussehen wird.
Wenn's nicht passt, kipp ich sie einfach um 
Prima Landeplätze für die Vögel werden es allemal. (und wahrscheinlich voll bekackt)
Ein richtig naturnaher Teich eben.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Okt. 2021



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie etwas chaotisch a


Chaotisch wahrscheinlich weil noch viel Wasser fehlt, man also jetzt noch sehr viel mehr Steine sieht als später. Ausserdem zeigt das Bild den Teich und den dahinterliegenden Bach. Also noch mehr Steine.
Wenn bald überall Wasser steht mach ich bessere Detailbilder.

Danke für das Mitlesen und das Lob


----------



## Dierbecher (3. Okt. 2021)

Kurze Frage:
Die Folie im und um den Ufergraben, nackt oder mit Schutz?
Hab noch viel Vlies für den Grund, soll ich Ufermatte an die Ränder legen?
Hab nämlich keine mehr.
Danke

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Okt. 2021

Äisserer Rand natürlich, nicht die Grenze zum Uferwall


----------



## Ida17 (4. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Claude,
na das wird doch richtig was! Nach der ganzen Ackerei brauchst Du aber auch keine Muckibude mehr 

Kleine Frage von mir: warum hast Du die Tanne so dicht an die Folie gepflanzt? Schön aussehen tut es ja, noch, denn die wird ja mal ganz stattlich werden und da hätte ich schwer Angst um die Folie 



Dierbecher schrieb:


> Die Folie im und um den Ufergraben, nackt oder mit Schutz?


Schöner wäre das Vlies, auf diesem können sich hinterher die verschiedensten Pflanzen ausbreiten und lassen den Teichrand dann noch natürlicher aussehen.


----------



## Dierbecher (4. Okt. 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> warum hast Du die Tanne so dicht an die Folie gepflanzt?


Nee, in der Tat, Muckibude brauch ich im Moment nicht, meine Rückenmuskulatur war schon lange nicht mehr so top wie jetzt.

Du meinst die kleine Tanne auf dem neuen Hügel. Gut beobachtet!
Sollte sie ankommen, was ich schwer bezweifle, werde ich sie per Schnitt in Bonsaiformat halten. Ich benötige ja auch den Platz dahinter. Ist mehr so ein Spass.  
Die kleine Schwarzkiefer neben der nackten Wurzel ist ein Mini Model. Die wächst höchstens noch 10-15 cm. Das ist ein Tierwurzler. Allzu lange wird die Wurzel wohl auch nicht. Ich mag Schwarzkiefern sehr, wollte eine haben und das war der Kompromiss.  
Sonst kommt nicht Größeres da stehen, ich sehe jetzt schon welch Heidenarbeit ich mit dem Eichenwald haben werde.

Übrigens, NG hat ohne Kommentar ein neues Laubnetz verschickt. Ich wollte noch Ufermatte dazulegen lassen. Dazu kam ich nicht mehr. Schneller Service auf jeden Fall.
Zusätzliche Ufermatte bestelle ich gleich. 
Irgendwie hatte ich meinen Ufergraben komplett aus den Augen verloren. 

Gruß
Claude


----------



## Ida17 (5. Okt. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Sollte sie ankommen, was ich schwer bezweifle, werde ich sie per Schnitt in Bonsaiformat halten. Ich benötige ja auch den Platz dahinter. Ist mehr so ein Spass.
> Die kleine Schwarzkiefer neben der nackten Wurzel ist ein Mini Model.


Na dann ist ja alles ok, ich hatte mir bereits gedacht, dass Du Dir nicht die ganze Mühe gemacht hast, um in ein paar Jahren einen "Totalschaden" zu beheben


----------



## Dierbecher (11. Okt. 2021)

Was gibt es von dieser Woche zu berichten?
Ein Mäuerchen hier, eine Sumpfzone da (da hab ich noch kein Bild davon, werde ich morgen nachliefern)
Irgendwann hatte ich einen Miniminibachlauftest gemacht indem ich eine Giesskanne voll Wasser in den ersten Bachlaufabschnitt geschüttet habe. 
Das war absolut nicht überzeugend. Die Richtung war ok, nicht gut war aber die Art und Weise wie das Wasser unter und über der Verbundmatte lief. Ich hatte wohl noch vor diese mit sehr vielen Bachsteinen zu beschweren, mir schwante aber nichts Gutes. (im Gegenteil  zu einem Test im unteren Bereich)
Ich habe also gestern kurzerhand den oberen Bereich auch komplett mit Schiefersteinen zugebaut.
Vorher
 
Nachher 
  

Ich habe heute auch noch den Ufergraben geleert um dort nun auch Vlies und Ufermatte zu legen. Dann muss ich irgendwie Mutterboden herbekommen.


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Die Richtung war ok, nicht gut war aber die Art und Weise wie das Wasser unter und über der Verbundmatte lief


Sollte die Verbund Matte nicht an der Folie kleben? 


Dierbecher schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch noch den Ufergraben geleert um dort nun auch Vlies und Ufermatte zu legen. Dann muss ich irgendwie Mutterboden herbekommen.


Unter der Ufermatte braucht es kein Flies. 

Alles was im Teich  abgedeckt wird, sprich :doppelte Folie, Steinfolie, Kies oder Flies wird immer für anerobe Bereiche im Teich sorgen. 
Bei einer Ufermatte "die synthetisch Gehekelt" ist, würde ich behaupten um so steiler das Ufer ist um so besser. 
Denn wenn sich Algen oder der sogenannte Biofilm auf der Folie bildet , die tiefer als die Ufermatte ist wird sie zumindest am Tage durch Photosynthese mit Sauerstoff versorgt und ist dann nicht zu den aneroben Zonen zu rechnen.


----------



## Dierbecher (11. Okt. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Sollte die Verbund Matte nicht an der Folie kleben?


Naja, da sie ja einerseits horizontal auflag und mit Steinen beschwert werden sollte habe ich mir wohl nicht so richtig die Mühe gemacht das anständig zu machen.
Ausserdem waren in dem Bereich einige Falten in der Folie die das Verlegen nicht vereinfachten. Soweit zur Entschuldigung. Egal, jetzt sieht es sowieso besser aus.

Es werden dennoch noch reichlich Bachsteine in das Bachbett gelegt werden. Es entspricht einfach dann dem reellen Bach von dem die Steine auch herkommen.



samorai schrieb:


> Unter der Ufermatte braucht es kein Flies.


Nee, ist schon klar. Vlies kommt auf den flachen Grund, ich hab sowieso zuviel davon, und Ufermatte kommt auf die seitlichen Wände. Nicht übereinander.

Ich hab irgendwie keinen Plan für den Ufergraben. 
Keinen Plan, noch kein  Substrat, sprich Mutterboden und ähnliches, kein Layoutplan, nichts. 
Wird  schon noch. Ich hab ja jetzt den ganzen Winter Zeit um das auszuknobbelen.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Okt. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> noch kein Substrat, sprich Mutterboden und ähnliches


Nutze Sand, und 0/8Kies bzw max Lehmsand


----------



## PeBo (12. Okt. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Nutze Sand, und 0/8Kies bzw max Lehmsand


Wieso so mager? Da soll schließlich etwas wachsen.

Wenn ein Ufergraben richtig gebaut wird, dann fließt ja auch nie etwas zurück in den Teich (so habe ich das seither jedenfalls verstanden, ist ja kein Filtergraben ).


----------



## Dierbecher (12. Okt. 2021)

Totto, Danke
Ich glaube ich muss much besser erklären. 
Im Teich habe Ich als Substrat 0/5 Sand gemischt mit etwas Lehm aus meinem Aushub . Das liegt schon alles auf den Terrassen.
Mit Substrat meinte ich in diesem Fall die nährstoffreiche Masse für den Ufergraben. Ich hab 9 m2, 30 cm hoch, das wird schon eine Menge.
Ich glaube ein Bauer aus der Gegend kann Mutterboden liefern, weiss nur noch nicht welcher. Ich kann , per Auto , von meiner lokalen Kompostverwertungsstelle, eine sogenannte Osnabrücker Mischung heranschleppen. Ich zitiere
_ Sie besteht aus Lavakies (30%), Steinbruchsand (30%), Minett Kompost (30%) und Humus (10%). Minett Baumplanzsubstrat ist nährstoffhaltig und besitzt ein hohes Wasserspeichervermögen._
Hab ich so gemacht für das Fach meines Holzbackofens. Da liegt auch über eine Tonne drauf.
Diese Mischung scheint auch hier angebracht. Oder?


----------



## Dierbecher (12. Okt. 2021)

Allerdings frage ich mich ob ich bei Mutterboden vom Bauer nicht riskiere mir irgend etwas unerwünschtes einzuschleppen.


----------



## Kolja (12. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Claude,

was bist Du nur für ein Steinkünstler. Alle Achtung vor Deiner Arbeitsleistung und Kreativität.

Mutterboden vom Bauern sehe ich auch kritisch. Was spritzt der denn so?
Kompost würde ich aber auch nicht einbringen, da er zu viele Anteile enthält, die verrotten.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Okt. 2021)

In dem Fall,l ohne direkte Verbindung zum Teich, nimm den Boden welchen du raus buddels.
Ist natürlich angepasst ggf. noch eine 5-10 cm Mutterbodenschicht.


----------



## Dierbecher (12. Okt. 2021)

Problem mit dem rausgebuddelten Boden ist dass fast alles brauchbare Material verseucht ist mit Rhizomen zweier verschiedener Pflanzen. Die haben sich dort in den letzten 20 Jahren breit gemacht. Wenn ich das mit einbringen, kann ich die anderen Pflanzen bald vergessen.
 Der Rest ist Lehm mit vielen Steinen.
Das Ganze zu sieben ist natürlich eine Option, aber eine langwierige und körperlich sehr anstrengende Tätigkeit.
Besonders da der ganze Haufen jetzt gut durchnässt ist.
Mal sehen.
Etwas davon und 2-3 Fuhren dieser Mischung vielleicht . Dann sehen wir weiter.
Danke für eure Mithilfe

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Okt. 2021

Ein Bild der Sumpfzone ist noch nachzuliefern.
Mit einem Ufergraben müsste ich ja nicht unbedingt noch eine Sumpfzone haben. Soweit mein Verständnis der Sache.
Da diese Ecke jedoch diejenige sein wird die am Meisten Sonne abbekommen wird, dachte ich mir es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht den Amphibien ein sonniges Plätzchen zu gönnen.
 
Der Teich ist dahinter, schon mit Netz abgedeckt (glücklicherweise, denn mit dem heutigen Regen kommen auch schon sehr viele Blätter).
Ich habe den Bereich mit Steinen vom Teich getrennt, locker, damit der Sand nicht verrutscht. Das Bild täuscht etwas, es sind trotzdem  so 2 m2.
Im Moment geht diese Zone von -5 bis -25 ungefähr. Ich habe aufgefüllt mit Steinmaterial, Sand und einem dicken Eimer Ton. Den hatte ich von meinen Ausgrabungen zurückbehalten.
Im Moment belasse ich es Mal dabei.
Einen kleinen Kieselstrand mache ich noch dahin, Vogeltränke und so.

Noch ist der Bereich nicht unter Wasser, kann also noch alles ändern wenn etwas falsch sein sollte.


----------



## Dierbecher (14. Okt. 2021)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass mein hauptsächlich logistisches Problem wegen dem Füllmaterial des Ufergrabens so schnell gelöst ist.
In der Nacht kam mir die Erleuchtung
Der Waldweg gleich an meinem Haus vorbei führt hinunter in den Wald und durch eine __ Senke.
Die sieht jetzt so aus
 
Ihr seht schon was da jetzt läuft

Dies ist bester Waldboden der von den angrenzenden Hängen hierhin gespült wird.
Ganz besonders dieses Jahr wurde es hier immer schlechter passierbar. Forstfahrzeuge und andere Allradfahrzeuge lassen sich davon nicht beirren und machen den Weg sogar für Spaziergänger fast unpassierbar.
Da drunter ist Fels.
Ich fahre mit dem Auto die 500m rückwärts dahin, schippe Eimer voll und dann wieder hoch zum abladen in den Ufergraben.
Nach 3 Fahrten und 27 Eimern
 
schätze ich dass ich fast ein Viertel meines Bedarfs gedeckt habe.
Das Ganze noch einmal, dann einen Teil meines Aushubs, dann fehlt nicht mehr viel .

Die rechte Seite ist fast geräumt, links wird es schwieriger weil es unter Wasser steht. (und dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr trocknen wird). Ausserdem werde ich nicht umhin kommen etwas Gras dabeizuhaben.
Ich denke jedoch dass Gras im Ufergraben nichts ausmacht und eh nicht zu vermeiden ist. Oder?


----------



## Dierbecher (18. Okt. 2021)

8 mal habe ich meine Mutterbodenquelle im Wald angezapft. Das sind so 75 Eimer. Das reichte für fast die Hälfte des Ufergrabens.
Von meinem Aushub hatte ich verschiedene Haufen gemacht, von nicht verwertbar bis ziemlich gut.
Von dem letzten habe ich etliche Schubkarren voll schaufelweise gefüllt und nach jeder Schaufel die zu großen Steinchen und sämtliches Wurzelzeug entfernt.
 
Damit sind nun überall ungefähr 20 cm Erde im Ufergraben.
Dabei belasse ich es jetzt und kontrolliere zunächst das maximale Wasserniveau in dem ganzen Bereich.
Vielleicht erhöhe ich die Mauer im Vordergrund um 2-3 cm um das Wasserniveau im Teich näher an die Trittsteine zu bekommen.
In ein paar Monaten kann ich bestimmt den benötigten Rest unten in der __ Senke finden, sollte noch Bedarf sein.

Sonst wird hier nicht mehr viel passieren bis zum März. Bis dahin mache ich dann auch Pause mit dem Baubericht.


----------



## Dierbecher (28. Okt. 2021)

Hallo
Es ist ja nicht so als hätte ich die Schaufel einfach in die Ecke geworfen und mich in den Winterschlaf verabschiedet.
Nein, im Gegenteil.
Hier also noch ein kleiner Nachschlag.

Mit dem möchte ich zeigen wie man vorausschauend arbeiten sollte, oder auch nicht....
Sarkasmus-Modus aus
Ihr erinnert euch vielleicht dass ich den Teich explizit so gebaut habe mit der Hecke als absolutem Limit zu einer Seite.

Letzte Woche habe ich eine Trockenmauer vor die Hecke gebaut  
und bepflanzt. Die Steine waren mir vors Auto gesprungen und ich musste sie einfach mitnehmen.
Nun wollte ich einige Leerräume in der Hecke neu bepflanzen . 
Das eine führte zum anderen und heute, tata  
Die Hecke ist ganz weg
Gut gemacht Claude.

Ich wollte eigentlich einer neuen Pflanze nur etwas mehr Platz machen, stellte dabei aber fest dass die Hecke, die sowieso in keinem guten Zustand war, teilweise schlecht verwurzelt war. 
Kein Wunder, ich habe hinter der Hecke meterweise alte Bodenbeläge ausgegraben, Linoleum, Teppich- und Dachpappstücke 
Da habe ich dann kurzerhand Tabula Rasa gemacht.
Ich habe noch einige Pflanzen nachgekauft so das nun hier eine schöne, neue Naturhecke entstehen wird. 
Da das Waldstück mir ja gehört, bin ich auch nicht mehr an die gerade Linie gebunden.
Hätte ich dies vorausgeplant, hätte ich dem Teich hier eine kleine Rundung gegönnt und hätte evtl. die senkrechten Wände vermeiden können. Nun ja...

Morgen beginne ich dann mit der Neubepflanzung.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Okt. 2021

Zum Ufergraben auch noch ein Nachtrag.
Da ich ja auf Regen warte um den Teich zu füllen, ist mir eingefallen, besser spät wie nie, dass der Ufergraben, gefüllt mit Erde wie er ist, viel schneller voll sein wird als der Teich.
Dann würde die Ufermatte ja Wasser in den Teich ziehen !
Ich habe also die Ufermatte im Graben hochgeklappt in Erwartung eines höheren Wasserstandes des Teiches.


----------



## Dierbecher (6. Nov. 2021)

Ich bin an sich vor Ort um eine grössere Heckenpflanzaktion durchzuführen .
Wegen des starken Regens der letzten Woche hatte ich allerdings weitere und nicht geplante Arbeiten.
 
Wenn NG also empfiehlt eure Stützen anständig zu fixieren , dann tut es bitte, sonst erlebt ihr so etwas wie ich heute Morgen.
Es ist mir gelungen alles herauszufischen ohne ein Blatt im Teich zu lassen.

 

Der Ufergraben ist auch schon voll, so dass ich hier die Genauigkeit meiner Mauern überprüfen konnte. Das ist doch gar nicht so schlecht!

 
Die Ufermatte hatte ich ja zurückgeklappt. Die kann jetzt zurück da das Teichwasser die Ufermatte erreicht hat. Der Ufergraben läuft jetzt schon über ein Teich noch 3 cm Platz ist.
Das müsste doch machbar sein die Mauer entlang des Ufergraben es um 2 Zentimeter zu heben. Natürlich dementsprechend auch der ganz linke Teil der Teichbegrenzung.(der -1,5  Bereich auf dem Bild)
Natürlich habe ich jetzt noch keine Verbindung per Ufermatte, ändern dürfte es aber kaum, oder.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Nov. 2021

Noch ein Bild. Da fehlen dann noch 2-3 Zentimeter Wasser.
 
Ich werde versuchen die senkrechten Steine mit __ Moos, Flechten und __ Efeu etwas zu verstecken. Das Moos und Farn das ich bisher hierhin transplantiert habe, scheint jedenfalls die Operation überlegt zu haben.


----------



## Dierbecher (23. Nov. 2021)

So, nun hielt ich es doch nicht aus bis nach dem Winter.
Ich musste den Bachlauf unbedingt ausprobieren. Die Bilder sehr ihr unten.
Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden.
Bei jeder Bachstufe muss ich zwar noch nachbessern weil Wasser unter den Steinen durchfließt, aber das Fließverhalten gefällt mir und bedarf keiner Änderung.
Es kommen  später auch noch ein Haufen Steine in den Bachlauf,  wie in der Natur halt. Wenn dann noch bepflanzt ist, wird das nicht schlecht.

Die Aquaforte DM20000 läuft auf niedrigster Stufe. Mehr brauche ich nicht.
Ein Modell drunter hätte demnach genügt.
Poste über Mobilfunknetz, sonst hätte ich noch ein Video hinzugefügt. Ich reiche das nach sobald ich zu Hause bin.

 Einmal Gesamtansicht. Dem Teich fehlen immer noch mindestens 5 cm, sodass die allerletzte Stufe zum Teich hin noch verschwinden wird.
 Quelle und erstes Becken. Wenn ich dem Quellstein linker Hand auf den letzten 10cm  etwas wegschleife, wird es dort noch breiter herauslaufen.
  

  
Unter der Brücke läuft das Wasser über die volle Breite.

Hier bitte ich um Meinungen.
 
Der Bereich hier ist der einzige barrierefreie Weg zum Teich für eventuelle Amphibien. Dennoch ist auch hier  der Uferwall zu überwinden.
Wie  ihr erkennen könnt (es fehlt noch Wasser, aber dennoch),  fehlt immer noch eine Einstiegszone, so dass wenigstens an einer Stelle ein flacher Eingang zum Teich ist. Soll ich den Bereich noch mit Lehm auffüllen bis unter den Uferwall? Oder würde dies hier reichen? Ich würde Lehm nehmen, dann etwas Sand drüber und passende Steinchen.  
Was meint ihr. Was fehlt hier?


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Nov. 2021)

Rein optisch gefällt mir das von den Bildern her sehr gut
Hast du mal auf die Lautstärke geachtet?
Bei meinem ersten Bachlauf vor vielen Jahren fand ich die Geräusche erst annehmbar.
Aber irgendwie wurden die im Laufe der Zeit immer nervender.
Grüße, Silvio


----------



## Dierbecher (23. Nov. 2021)

Danke sehr. 
Ja, im Moment ist es etwas zu laut. Ich werde aber noch sehr viele Steine ins Bachbett legen und die 2-3 Lärmquellen damit mindern.


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2021)

Ich würde noch mit Veränderungen warten.
Alles spielt sich ein, die Geräusch Kulisse wird weniger wenn Algen oder auch Pflanzen die du ein bringst oder von alleine sich einbringen wie __ Quellmoos in deinem Bachlauf wächst .
Da du ja mit großer Sicherheit allein, oder doch auch zu zweit in / an deiner Oase teilnehmen wirst, kann ich dir sagen nach ein paar Tagen bist du auf dem Geplätscher Ohr taub.

Du hast dir sehr viel Mühe und Gedanken zu deinem Teich gemacht, nun lass die Natur walten.
Sie wird alles richtig zum Leben erwecken und einiges dazu fügen.

Natürlich werden im Frühjahr viele Fadenalgen den Bachlauf heimsuchen, das sind aber nur "Vorreiter", um so mehr der Bachlauf bepflanzt wird, um so mehr nehmen dann die Fadenalgen ab.


----------



## Dierbecher (23. Nov. 2021)

Danke
Ja, keine Panik, da hast du Recht, ich hoffe ja noch mindestens 20 Jahre davon profitieren zu können. 
Steine kommen noch rein um einfach den Original näher zu sein 
Ich konnte jetzt gut die Bereiche identifizieren die nicht permanent im Wasser stehen werden und kann dementsprechend pflanzen.


----------



## Dierbecher (4. Dez. 2021)

Ich habe mir eine Überwachungskamera am Teich eingerichtet. 
Der Spass an der Technik einerseits und natürlich auch um den Teich im Auge zu behalten. In den nächsten 3 Monaten werde ich wohl nur 2-3 Mal selber hinfahren.
Für alle restlichen Arbeiten um den Teich herum ist es jetzt einfach zu kalt und zu matschig.
Ich habe die Kamera in einem alten Nistkasten versteckt.
Ich muss wohl noch ein "kein Zimmer frei" Schild aufhängen.
 
 Im Frühjahr wird die hässliche blaue Tonne verschwinden. Im Vordergrund und entlang des Teiches befindet sich die neu gepflanzte, jetzt noch kaum sichtbare doppelreihige Vogelschutzhecke.
Für Interessenten: es handelt sich um die Reolink Go Kamera mit LTE.
Funktioniert bisher einwandfrei.

Claude


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Claude,
jetzt musst du aber einen zweiten Nistkasten für diese Kohlmeise hinhängen!
Wo soll die denn im nächsten Jahr sonst ihre Jungen aufziehen ?!?

Ab in den Keller und einen gebaut


----------



## PeBo (7. Dez. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> es handelt sich um die Reolink Go Kamera mit LTE


Hallo Claude, auch für meinen Teich habe ich eine Reolink Kamera montiert.
Einen Tipp habe ich noch für dich: In der App kann man unter den Einstellungen „Display“ den Reolink Schriftzug entfernen, indem man das Wasserzeichen deaktiviert. Den Kameranamen kannst du auf Verbergen schalten und die Datum und Zeiteinblendung an einen anderen Ort verschieben. Bei mir sieht das so aus:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Dierbecher (8. Dez. 2021)

Robert, auf meinem Gelände hängen weitere 6 Nistkästen. Die Meise soll nächstes Mal früher buchen  

Peter, Danke sehr für die Tips. Die Einstellungen sind mir bekannt , es war nur eben nicht geplant dass ein Bild veröffentlicht werden sollte.
Eine solch schöne Aufnahme, und das am ersten Tag, wollte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten.
Durch das Verstecken im Nistkasten habe ich aber keinen Restlichteinfall, ergo keine Nachtsicht. Hatte beim Aufhängen nicht daran gedacht.
Entweder verzichte ich darauf oder beim nächsten Mal muss ich das Nistkastenzimmer räumen und die Kamera "open Air" aufhängen.
Ausser Marder und Katzen erwarte ich allerdings sowieso nicht viel zu sehen.  Am Waldrand ist es nachts so dunkel dass ein potentieller Einbrecher das Haus nicht einmal sehen kann.

Wenn jemand einen Input hätte betreffend meiner Frage von weiter oben , Beitrag #201 (leicht verändert hier wiederholt) wegen dem Amphibienzugang zum Teich, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

_Der Bereich hier ist der einzige Weg in den Teich für eventuelle Amphibien. Sonst sind wegen dem Geländeunterschied überall Steinhänge zu überwinden. In den Teich rein würde ja noch vielleicht gehen, aber raus wäre wohl eine Herausforderung. _
Jedoch _ist auch an dieser Einstiegsstelle noch der Uferwall zu überwinden.
Wie ihr erkennen könnt (es fehlen noch so 3 cm Wasser, aber dennoch), fehlt dort eine ganz flache Einstiegszone. Soll ich den Bereich noch mit Lehm auffüllen bis fast unter den Uferwall, resp. den Teichrand links? Oder würde dies hier reichen für den Froscheinstieg? Ich würde Lehm nehmen, dann etwas Sand drüber und passende Steinchen. 
Was meint ihr? 
 _

Danke


----------



## troll20 (8. Dez. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Du wirst sehen, die kommen rein und auch wieder raus, daher keine Sorge.


----------



## Dierbecher (8. Dez. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du wirst sehen, die kommen rein und auch wieder raus, daher keine Sorge.


Genau das wollte ich hören


----------



## Anja W. (9. Dez. 2021)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Durch das Verstecken im Nistkasten habe ich aber keinen Restlichteinfall, ergo keine Nachtsicht. Hatte beim Aufhängen nicht daran gedacht.
> Entweder verzichte ich darauf oder beim nächsten Mal muss ich das Nistkastenzimmer räumen und die Kamera "open Air" aufhängen.
> Ausser Marder und Katzen erwarte ich allerdings sowieso nicht viel zu sehen.  Am Waldrand ist es nachts so dunkel dass ein potentieller Einbrecher das Haus nicht einmal sehen kann.


Na, wenn du dich mit dem Getier mal nicht irrst. Wir haben ja auch so ein Wochenendhaus am Wald. Ohne die Wildkamera hätte ich nie erfahren, wie viele Rehe und Füchse da rumlaufen! Schade, dass dir die Nachsicht fehlt. Aber im nächsten Jahr musst du ja auch noch was zu tun haben 
Beim Ausstieg kann ich René nur zustimmen. Die hohe Kante an unserer Betonfütze stört auch weder die __ Frösche noch die __ Molche. Ich habe noch keinen davon über den Ast aussteigen sehen, der für andere Tiere da drin liegt.


----------



## Dierbecher (9. Dez. 2021)

Danke sehr Anja für das Feedback. Ja, den Fuchs hatte ich vergessen.
Wegen dem Hund habe ich alles umzäunt. Ich weiß dass dies größeres Wild nicht abhält, aber, ja, mal sehen.
Ich habe eine Akkukamera mit Solarpanel. Wenn es allerdings mit dem Sonnenmangel hier so weitergeht, muss ich noch vor Jahresende den Akku manuel aufladen. Ich werde die Kamera dann aus dem Nistkasten entfernen. Ich habe mir überlegt dass ich die doch nicht billige Technik nicht gekauft habe um auf die Hälfte zu verzichten.

Eure Erfahrungen mit den Amphibien beruhigen mich doch sehr. Danke.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Dez. 2021)

Ich sehe das wie Troll, die finden ihren weg.


----------



## Dierbecher (12. März 2022)

Ich brauche Hilfe

Ich habe gestern meinen Bachlauf getestet.  Es gibt einiges dazu zu sagen, das schreibe ich aber ein andermal. Es geht mir heute um dies hier
 
Obere Bachstaustufe, fast 4 m2, zwei Höhen bis maximal 35-40 cm tief. Dieses Bild ist aufgenommen knapp nach abstellen der Pumpe, also auf Höchststand des Wassers. Soweit so gut.

Ich bin heute nicht mehr vor Ort, habe aber per Kamera eben folgende Aufnahme gemacht.
 
 fast leer !

Die Staustufe ist aufgebaut mit Folie, dann Verbundmatte von NG. Unter dem halbrunden Stein der "Stausperre" ist auf der Folie Vlies aufgelegt.
Darüber ist alles mit den Steinen abgedeckt.
Da ich dieses Phänomen im Herbst schon erlebt habe, habe ich neulich eine fehlende Abdichtung zwischen Folie und Vlies nachgeholt. Ich habe über die ganze Breite Brunnenschaum unter das Vlies gesprüht.
Der Wasserstand ist jetzt auch tiefer als der Überlauf
Kapillarsperre ist kein Problem, es sind noch keine Pflanzen rundrum und die Folie ist eh mindestens 10 cm über Wasserstand.

Das selbe Phänomen habe ich eine Stufe darunter
 
Im oberen länglichen Teil könnten ein paar Zentimeter Wasser stehen bleiben. Das läuft komplett leer. Das hier das Wasser durch die Ufermatter nach unten gezogen wird, habe ich schon bedacht. Ich wollte deswegen die Matter per Schnitt auch schon unterbrechen.
Links unten im Bild, Staustufe mit 40 cm Wasser läuft wie oben auch ab bis auf immer dieselbe Höhe von ~15 cm. Hier habe ich schon dieselben Massnahmen ergriffen hinsichtlich Abdichtung.

Ganz unten
 Sorry, die Bilder sind wegen der Sonne etwas überbelichtet.
Hier habe ich zum Schluss eine letzte Staustufe von ~15 cm Höhe. Die läuft komplett leer!

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Irgendwie findet das Wasser noch einen Weg. Es läuft ja ganz bestimmt runter in den Teich. Im Prinzip ist das ja kein Problem, aber nicht innerhalb solch einer kurzen Zeit.

Hat jemand, ausser der Theorie dass ich auf drei Staustufen ein Loch in der Folie habe könnte irgendeine Idee was da vor sich gehen könnte.
Der Teich ist übrigens dicht.

Danke für etwaige Tips

Claude

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. März 2022

Ich möchte noch nachtragen dass ich auf den Rückseiten der Dämme  etwaige Lecks nicht erkennen kann, da mein ganzer Bachlauf mit einzementierten Steinen belegt ist. Sollte also immer noch ein "harmloses" Leck unter dem Staustufenstein Schuld sein, kann ich es nicht genau orten, da das Wasser unter diesen Steinen weiter zum Tal hin verschwindet.
Ich könnte dann höchstens versuchen aufs Gerätewohl eine weitere Schicht irgendeines Dichtmittels auf den Brunnenschaum zu tun. Ohne Erfolgsgarantie.


----------



## samorai (12. März 2022)

Hallo Cloude! 
Das ist deine verlegte Ufermatte auf dem Grund oder Boden. 
Die Docht oder Kappilarwirkung ist bei einer Ufermatte enorm hoch. 
Bei meinem Teich saugt sie 15 cm in die Höhe. 
Würde man ein Stück in einem Eimer legen ist der Eimer am anderen Tag wahrscheinlich leer. 
Da kannst du noch so viel Pumpenschaum nehmen, es wird nichts nutzen. 

Wenn es noch geht, dann trenne die Ueberlappung der Ufermatte zur nächsten Staustufe. 

Bevor du es angehst, messe die Wasser Höhe im Teich so genau wie es geht, denn da sollte das Wasser ankommen. 

Ich glaube nicht an ein Leck.


----------



## Dierbecher (12. März 2022)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Die Docht oder Kappilarwirkung ist bei einer Ufermatte enorm hoch.


Ron,  Danke sehr.
Die Ufer resp. Verbundmatte steht zwar teilweise hoch über Wasserniveau, z.T.auch wie bei dir 15 cm. Das angesaugte Wasser führt aber nicht (wie bei einem Uferwall) und mit Ausnahme des ganz kleinen Beckens bei dem ich wie oben beschrieben die Matte durchschneiden wollte, über eine Kante. Mehr als Vollsaugen dürfte es sich ja dann nicht. Oder?

Ich fahre Mitte der Woche wieder hin. Ich denke schon dass alles runter zum Teich ist. Der hat übrigens satte 5-6 cm Wasserhöhe verloren um Schlauch und Bach zu speisen. 

Ich bin schon froh daß du auch ein Leck ausschließt.

In der oberen grossen Bachstufe ist fast nur Verbundmatte gelegt, (man kauft halt zu Beginn Material das man glaubt haben zu müssen, naja, sie ist auch einfacher zu verstecken als das weiße Flies). Dennoch, technisch gesehen hatte Flies alleine gereicht.  Nur am Rand ist teilweise ein 20 cm Streifen Ufermatte um dort eine Bepflanzung zu ermöglichen.
Unter den Staustufensteinen ist die Ufermatten schon unterbrochen, sonst hätte ich keinen Schaum drunterdrücken können . Muß ich aber alles noch einmal checken. Vielleicht geht sie an den Seiten höher als gedacht.
Die mittlere Staustufe besteht nur aus Ufermatten. Die werde ich dann entfernen und das ganze mit Mörtel und Steinen ersetzen.

Um zusammenzufassen, Ufermatte fliegt soweit wie möglich aus dem Bachlauf (die NG Verbundmatte saugt nicht soweit ich weiss) und dann sehe ich weiter.



Hier noch zwei Fotos mit gefülltem Bachlauf, von oben unter der Brücke hindurch zum Teich
 
und von der anderen Seite gesehen
 
Pflanzen kommen erst noch

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Claude


----------



## samorai (12. März 2022)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> und mit Ausnahme des ganz kleinen Beckens bei dem ich wie oben beschrieben die Matte durchschneiden wollte, über eine Kante. Mehr als Vollsaugen dürfte es sich ja dann nicht.


Um dir diverse Mehrarbeit zu ersparen kann man auch bei der Trennung einen Folien Streifen eventuell 15 cm breit einziehen wie ein U, eine Hälfte unter der Ufermatte und die andere Hälfte da drüber legen, Steine wieder drauf somit ist die Folie fixiert und die Docht Wirkung unterbrochen.


----------



## Dierbecher (12. März 2022)

Gute Idee. Muss ich mir vor Ort ansehen und evtl anpassen.
Danke sehr für's mitdenken.


----------



## Dierbecher (19. März 2022)

Das war eine Sch*** -Arbeit, permanent auf den Knien oder gebückt. Ganz gelöst habe ich das Problem noch nicht, bin aber nah dran.
Die mittlere Bachstufe war komplett in Ufermatte gekleidet. Das habe ich alles rausgeworfen und durch einen weiteren Aufbau mit passendem Steinmaterial BV ersetzt. Ich habe vergessen davon Bilder zu machen, demnächst dann mehr davon.

Die erste Bachstufe , hier mit reduziertem Wasserniveau vor der Lecksuche  
habe ich komplett von Steinen befreit und alles Flies und Verbundmatte rausgeholt um Sicht auf die Folie zu haben. Keine Ufermatte führte über meinen Steindamm.
Dochtwirkung war also ausgeschlossen. 
Loch in der Folie scheint auch keins zu sein.
Ich habe den Bereich erneut mit Wasser gefüllt um das genaue Niveau des Versickerns feststellen zu können.
 
Es war wohl im untersten Bereich zu suchen wo Stein auf Flies (1400er von NG) aufliegt.
Ich habe dann blind, erkennen kann man ein solches Leck nicht, Polymerkleber (Dicht und Kleb)am Flies entlang angebracht und einige Stunden später zusätzlich Natursteinverlegemörtel auf weitere potentielle Leckstellen geworfen. 
Nach einem Tag Trocknungszeit habe ich erneut aufgefüllt und...... Enttäuschung, es läuft viel langsamer durch , doch Dicht ist anders.
Zwei Meter bachabwärts fühlte sich langsam die nächste Mulde mit Wasser das unter den im Bachbett eingemörtelten Steinen hierhin sickert.
  Ich habe also nicht alles erwischt. 
Ich habe bachaufwärts mit der Lecksuche begonnen, da die Vorarbeit hier leichter war, trotz der Mühe. Aber nun? Ich könnte da nicht noch einmal ran.

Ich habe also Hammer und Meissel geholt und die erste Reihe Steine losgeklopft, vorsichtig natürlich.
 
Dort drunter war alles nass, logischerweise.
Ich habe es ordentlich getrocknet und dann
 
da kam das Wasser gesickert, langsam aber sicher.
Es schaut so aus als könnte die Falte in der Folie mit Schuld sein.
Mangels Material habe ich es dabei belassen und mir bleibt, nach diesem Samstagnachmittagroman nur noch die Frage:
Mit was soll ich jetzt abdichten?
Ich kann die Stelle nicht einsehen, das sind bestimmt mindestens 5 cm bis zum Leck. Das sind rund 25-30 cm Breite.
Sicherheitshalber werde ich sowohl zwischen Folie und Flies abdichten als auch zwischen Flies und Stein. 
Ich tendiere jetzt zum Brunnenschaum. 

Jemand eine andere Idee?

Nächste Woche geht der Spaß dann weiter mit Abdichten, testen und dem Wiedereinsetzung der Steine.

Schönes Wochenende

Claude


----------



## PeBo (19. März 2022)

Hallo Claude, die Kapillarwirkung gibt es ja nicht nur bei der Ufermatte. Auch flach aufeinander liegende Steine transportieren das Wasser nach oben. 
An meinem Teich hatte ich auch mal Wasserverlust, immer so 10cm in der Woche. Bei mir waren es die Falten der Folie, welche ich einfach oben über meinen Teichrandabschluss gelegt hatte. Nachdem ich die Falten oben mit einem Streifen Polymerkleber zusammengefügt hatte, ist alles dicht. Trotzdem muss ich in jedem Jahr einmal die Kapillarsperre kontrollieren, da sich auch zwischen Abdeckung und Folie immer wieder Wurzeln und Erde ansammeln. Auch das merke ich am Wasserspiegel. Ich mache das immer im Herbst, dann sehe ich im Winter ob der Teich bis zum Rand gefüllt bleibt. Im Sommer hat man so viel Verdunstung (auch über die Teichpflanzen) dass man das dann nicht genau kontrollieren kann. Außerdem gieße ich immer mit Teichwasser und fülle dann aus der Leitung nach (Wasserwechsel).

Gruß Peter


----------



## Dierbecher (19. März 2022)

Danke Peter
Das kommt ja alles noch erst auf mich zu. Etliche aufeinander liegende Steine habe ich ja zu bieten  .
Ich führe das Wasser von rund 10m2 Dachfläche direkt in den Bachlauf, das wird mir ja etwas helfen.
Jetzt muss ich erstmal dieses Problem lösen. Es ist jetzt offensichtlich geworden dass es sich um ein normales Leck handelt. Das vereinfacht die Sache ja, auch wenn es etliche Energie gekostet hat es herauszufinden.
Gruß
Claude


----------



## Dierbecher (13. Apr. 2022)

Hallo
Bachstufen sind immer noch nicht dicht. Ich kann draufschmieren was ich will, die Kontaktstelle Folie /Flies bleibt undicht. Das Wasser bleibt immer auf diesem Niveau stehen, deshalb diese Feststellung. Nächster Versuch mit zusätzlicher Folie vor dem Damm.
In Erwartung des Klebers habe ich dennoch nicht gefaulenzt.
Dies Stelle hier war nicht sehr überzeugend.
   
70 cm bis zum Wasser, senkrecht. Sehr schwer daraus etwas ordentliches zu machen.
Ich habe den ganzen Weg (Lehm-Steingemisch) bis runter auf 15 über Wasser runtergekratzt und vorsichtig die leicht mit Beton verstärkte Wand zum Teich hin weggenommen. Hinter Flies und Folie und ohne den Teich zu besauen.
 

Dann habe ich das Ganze wieder neu aufgebaut.
  
Natürlich benötigte ich jetzt einige Stufen mehr um hoch zu kommen.
Zwischen Stamm und Treppe verläuft der Pumpenschlauch.
Jetzt noch 1-2 __ Farne auf die linke Seite gepflanzt, dann wird das schon nicht schlecht, besser jedenfalls als vorher.
Außerdem komme ich besser an die Pumpe ran.

Meine Pflanzen haben mit Ausnahme von 1-2 Stück den Frost überlebt.
Ach ja, nachdem ich ein Jahr lang nur davon gelesen habe kann ich endlich kann ich auch mitreden wenn es um Algen geht. Keine Panik, das habe ich hier gelernt.
Demnächst dann vielleicht mit einer funktionierenden Bachstufe
Gruß
Claude


----------



## Dierbecher (12. Mai 2022)

So, ich versuche mich mal an einer Art Abschlussbericht wobei ich dann aber bestimmt die Hälfte vergessen werde.

Vorweg sei einmal gesagt dass die Pflanzen, mit Ausnahme der Unterwasserpflanzen vom letzten November, alle maximal 5 Wochen alt sind, der Gesamteindruck dadurch bestimmt noch ändern wird. Die einzigen Pflanzen die bisher gestreikt haben sind der __ Strandling (überlebt seit November aber ohne nennenswerte Entwicklung) sowie das __ Hechtkraut. Der Rest ist am wachsen. 

Den Abschluss einige Wochen hinausgezögert hat die nicht funktionnierende Bachstufe, resp. alle drei. Nach mehreren vergeblichen  "klassischen" Abdichtmethoden hab ich dann eine zusätzliche Barriere mittels Folie vor den Staudamm angeklebt. Das ist wohl die empfohlene Methode, das hatte ich allerdings irgendwie verpasst.
 
Da jedesmal irgendwo doch noch ein kleines Leck war, bedurfte es drei Versuchen bis dann jetzt endlich dicht ist.

Hier dann Bilder , vom Quellbereich bis zum Teich, bei laufendem Bach. Ich werde demnächst noch ein kleines Video nachliefern.
 
Obere Staustufe, 4 m2, etwas über 1000 Liter, Tiefe bis zu 35 cm. Im Hintergrund der Quelltopf, nach dieser Methode aufgebaut
 
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen dass Eisen positiven Einfluss auf den Phosphatgehalt hat oder haben könnte, je, mein Hauptwohnsitz befindet sich im luxemburgischen "Land der roten Erde", ich sitze also quasi auf Eisenerz, deswegen habe ich den Quelltopf mit Eisenerzsteinen gefüllt. Optisch passt es sonst nirgends. Ob es was bringt?

Pfanzen im oberen Teich, __ Nadelkraut um die Räder zu bewachsen, __ Bachbunge, eine eben eingesetzte __ Wasserfeder, und wahrscheinlich __ Seekanne und noch was anderesIch habe diesen Bereich so oft geleert und wiedergefüllt, die Pflanzen versetzt, vor Frost und dann Trockenheit geschützt, dass ich nicht mehr weiss was es ist.  Irgendetwas wird sich schon durchsetzen in diesem leicht fliessenden Gewässer.

 
Die jetzt endlich dichte Staustufe, hier musste ich wegen der oben genannten Probleme auch etliche Male umdisponieren, im Moment versuchen __ Gauklerblumen anzuwachsen.
 
 
Zweite Staustufe unten im Bild, 40 cm tief, mit Rohkolben, hier kann er wüten, weiter als das Loch kommt er nicht.
Da drüber ein kleines Becken dass auch bis zu 5 cm vollläuft. Wegen der über die Kuppe liegenden Ufermatte leert es sich zwar fast ganz nach einem halben Tag, das müsste verschiedenen Pflanzen allerdings reichen.
Pflanzen am Rand sind auch alle am Wachsen. In einem Jahr wird viel weniger von der Mauer zu sehen sein.
 
Gesehen von der anderen Seite. Auf der kleinen Kuppe ist die Pflanzenauswahl provisorisch. Das __ Efeu an der Brücke leite ich unter der Brücke durch um mir dort verschiedene optische Problemzonen zu verstecken.
 
Und unter der Brücke durch in die dritte und kleinste Staustufe, 15 cm hoch, mit  __ Zwergbinse besetzt (noch unter Wasser). Beim Abluss habe ich einen kleine zusätzliche Barriere eingebaut mittels Flechtdraht um Laub und die vielen Blüten abzufangen ehe sie in den Teich laufen.

 
Der Einlauf in den Teich. Kürzlich aufgefüllt. Gedacht sind aber noch weitere 3-4 cm Wasser.
   
Im Hintergrund neu angelegte doppelte Vogelschutzhecke. Die Aufzählung der Pflanzen im Teich erspare ich euch.
Zum Abschluss dann die aktuellen Bilder des Ufergrabens.
  
Rund um diesen habe ich noch etwas Folie zu verstecken.
Rechts im Bild mein "Stromkasten". Auf einem Stamm der Buchenhecke habe ich dieses Konstrukt gebaut, halb Stromkasten und halb Bienennisthilfe (Rückseite), das Ganze mit begrüntem Dach.

Noch ein Wort zur Bachlaufpumpe (für zukünftige Teichbauer auf der Suche nach Tips über die notwendige Power der Pumpe)
Höhenunterschied hier knapp über einem Meter. Wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen habe ich fast keine Mulde im Bachlauf. Das entspricht etwa dem in ähnlichen Bächen in der Gegend. Dafür läuft das Wasser flach über die Schiefersteine (durch Zufall habe ich wohl die richtige Nivellierung) und bis zu 50 cm breit.
Die von mir gekaufte Aquaforte 22000 DM S Vario ist dafür viel zu stark! Ich lasse jetzt auf Minimum laufen. (laut Datenblatt 12000 l/St., ich überprüfe das aber jetzt nicht) aund ausserdem habe ich die Tülle im Originalzustand drauf, d.h. mit der Reduzierung auf 15 mm.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist jetzt ok, noch etwas weniger wäre auch nicht falsch.
Mein Pumpenschlauch ist 50 mm. eine Reduzierung des Schlauchs auf 38 (der lag hier rum) hat keine weitere Reduzierung gebracht. Logisch wohl, da ich ja von einer 15er reduzierung loslege.
Sollte die einmal kaputt gehen, werde ich ein Downgrade machen. 

Ach ja, einen Naturagart Vorfilter ist vor die Pumpe geschaltet

Und noch ein Wörtchen zum Wasserverlust bei Inbetriebnahme des Bachlaufs . Auch hier schon dazu mit meinen Problemen
Bachlauf verliert Wasser

Einige Zentimeter Wasser zu verlieren scheint nicht aussergewöhnlich zu sein.
Schade.
Der Teich ist an meinem Somemrhaus. Ich bin in Rente, bin also während ein paar Monaten quasi non-stop vor Ort.
Der Bachlauf und Teich ist, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, ein Hauptelement hier in meiner Naturoase, und ist es natürlich schade das ich jetzt, nach dem ganzen Aufwand, den Bachlauf nur für kurze Zeit laufen lassen soll wenn ich nicht Fuderweise Wasser verlieren möchte.

Ich muss also noch den Mittelweg finden zwischen meinem Spass an der Sache und meinem Gewissen wegen des Wasserverlustes.

Ich glaube ich könnte jetzt meinen Baubericht abschliessen. Updates mit Pflanzenwuchs dann im Thread " wie siehts bei euch aus..."

Ich danke allen für das Mitdenken und die guten Ratschläge

Beste Grüsse

Claude

PS aus Spass, hier so sah es hier vorher aus


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo Claude,
das ist eine sehr schöne Anlage geworden!
Alles sieht sehr natürlich aus. Das wird noch besser wenn sich mal alles eingewachsen hat.
Viele Grüße aus dem Saarland
Robert


----------



## Dierbecher (22. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte euch einmal gefragt ob mein Aufbau Froschfreundlich genug wäre und ihr habt mich dahingehend beruhigt.
Recht hattet ihr
 
Einen __ Bergmolch habe ich auch schon gesichtet. Alles paletti also.
Algen sind so gut wie weg, bräunlich ist das Wasser jetzt, aber das scheint ja auch normal zu sein.
Hatte kurz Bedenken ich hätte durch die heftigen Regenfälle vor drei Tagen Erdreich in den Teich bekommen. 

Probleme werde ich allerdings hiermit bekommen
 
Wenn das mit dem morgen gemeldeten Gewitter runter fällt, wird mein Bachlauf wohl etwas eingefärbt werden. 
Ich werde zwei Tage nicht vor Ort sein, kann also nicht dauernd mit dem Kescher hinterher.
Das Netz hatte ich provisorisch Mittte der Woche gespannt, ich werde aber jetzt nicht bei jedem Gewitter neu anfangen. 

Mein Teichstandort ist wie gewusst suboptimal wegen des angrenzenden Waldes. Dass mich aber jetzt auch noch herunterfallende Eichensamen nerven, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. So lernt man dann nebenbei auch noch etwas Botanik.
Naja, wie wird hier oft gesagt, Kescher in einer Hand, Flasche Bier in der anderen und schon sind einem die paar Samen egal 

Schönen Gruß

Claude


----------



## Dierbecher (14. Aug. 2022)

Ich habe vorgestern ein Update über den aktuellen Zustand meines Teiches gepostet.








						Wie sieht es 2022 an euren Teichen aus?
					

Hab da einen neuen Fisch im Wasser gefunden  :wunder




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Das scheint mir ja im Großen und Ganzen in Ordnung zu sein für einen Teich im ersten Jahr. Der Teich ist algenfrei.
Die Unterwasserpflanzen allerdings sind zum Teil verschwunden resp. habe ich das Gefühl dass sie kleiner geworden sind. Gefühl deshalb weil bis vor kurzem die Algen sich hauptsächlich an diesen Pflanzen festsetzten und ich sie kaum erkennen konnte. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen noch Rotala nachgepflanzt, ist auch gut angewachsen, aber man liest ja sehr oft dass es den Winter nicht überlegt.

Ich stelle mir jetzt die Frage ob ich das alles jetzt laufen lassen kann oder eventuell besser hätte für das nächste Frühjahr einige Unterwasserpflanzen nachzupflanzen?

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Danke
Claude


----------



## Kolja (15. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Claude,

schön, dass du wieder schreibst.
Was waren das denn für Unterwasserpflanzen, die du hattest?

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse ( wie Unterwasserrasen), __ Hornkraut und Teichmoos gemacht. Tausenblatt und Tannenwedel tun sich noch etwas schwer, kommen aber langsam.


----------



## Dierbecher (15. Aug. 2022)

Hi Andrea
Danke für die Antwort

Ich hatte ein Basisset von Naturagart. Da war __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut dabei. Ich glaube die sind noch präsent, jedoch dünn und mickrig.
 
Im Bild zu erkennen sind __ Seekanne Blätter und darunter etliche Stengel des Tausendblatt. Die Pflanze darüber ist aber so ausgedünnt dass sie kaum zu erkennen ist. Das scheint mir nicht richtig zu sein. Oder irre ich mich einfach?

Nadelsimse könnte noch da sein, ist aber auf 50 cm Tiefe in der Mitte des Reichs, könnte auch ein Algenrest sein. __ Strandling ist nie angewachsen.
Tannenwedel ist in meiner Sumpfzone super, im Teich so mickrig dass ich eine Pflanze neulich umgesiedelt habe.
__ Wasserknöterich ist am Anfang gleichauf mit Seekanne angewachsen, ist jetzt aber nur noch ein kläglicher Rest. Geblüht hat er nie.

Die Frage ist an sich gewesen ob ich überhaupt noch neue Unterwasserpflanzen brauche für den Start ins nächste Jahr?
Ich habe kürzlich __ Kalmus, ästiger __ Igelkolben, den Rotala nachgepflanzt und das wächst resp. schießt gerade aus. Seekanne und __ Igelschlauch am Ufer gehen gut und werden ja dann auch wieder in den Kreislauf eingreifen.
Reicht das jetzt alles für nächste Saison oder sind neue Unterwasserpflanzen angebracht?

Welche ist dann wiederum eine andere Frage. Der Teich wird bis dahin dahin wohl etwas nährstoffreicher sein und vielleicht werden Tausendblatt und Hornkraut ja wieder etwas vitaler nachwachsen. Oder war am Ende vielleicht nur die Hitzeperiode Schuld an der momentanen Schwache?
LOL, ich merke dass ich mir mal wieder selber die Fragen beantworte.

 Gruß 
Claude


----------



## bernias (15. Aug. 2022)

Salu Claude.


Dierbecher schrieb:


> Tannenwedel ist in meiner Sumpfzone super, im Teich so mickrig


Das sieht doch sehr nach Nährstoffmangel aus. Ich habe das gleiche Problem:
Die "Überwasser"pflanzen wachsen, machen Ableger, blühen. Die holen sich das CO2 aus der Luft, den Rest aus dem Substrat.
Die "Unterwasser"Pflanzen sind mickrig. Denen fehlen de Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser: CO2, Nitrat...
Lies dich doch mal in diesen beiden Tröts ein
Anfahren Teich
Teich düngen
Ich werde danach jetzt handeln. Wasseranalyse ist bestellt, Harnstoff und Kalium ebenfalls.


----------



## Dierbecher (15. Aug. 2022)

Danke sehr

Huch, für die beiden ersten Beiträge braucht man ja fast einen Doktortitel.
Werde mich noch durchkämpfen. Ich hatte allerdings noch nie Interesse an Chemie und wollte eigentlich nicht jetzt damit anfangen 

Ja, Nährstoffmangel scheint fast klar. Da der Teich aber algenfrei ist, lautet die Frage jetzt ob das zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch ein Problem ist?
Jetzt ist die Saison so gut wie vorbei, durch den Mulm und den bevorstehenden Blätterregen werden sich wohl noch Nährstoffe ansammeln und die nächste Saison wird wohl unter anderen Bedingungen starten. (Ich spanne wohl ein Netz, allerdings werden hier am Waldrand sowohl vorher wie später noch Blätter unbelästigt absinken können.)

Also einfach abwarten?


----------



## bernias (15. Aug. 2022)

Abwarten geht natürlich auch. Ich werde jetzt noch 2-3 Wochen düngen und dann ebenfalls abwarten.
Wahrscheinlich sind dann aber viele Unterwasserpflanzen verschwunden. Ob die dann nochmal kommen? Keine Ahnung.
Im Frühjaht dann mit neuen Pflanzen anfangen geht sicher auch. Und wenn die nicht wachsen wollen, dann....


----------



## Dierbecher (16. Aug. 2022)

Übrigens, das hatte ich vergessen zu berichten dass ich den Zufluss zu meinem zweiten Becken umgebaut habe.
Von einem vorher unkontrollierten  Überlauf habe ich nun einen ordentlich kleinen Wasserfall, mit deutlich weniger "Lärm". 
Vorher 
  Der große im Becken liegende Stein diente dazu die Wassergeräusche zu mindern, eine Notlösung eben
Nachher


----------



## Kolja (16. Aug. 2022)

Mein Teich besteht ja seit 2020. Im zweiten Jahr war noch alles sehr mickerig. Darauf habe ich im Winter 21/22 kein Netz gespannt um Nährstoffe einzubringen. Ich habe allerdings auch keinen massiven Blatteintrag. Dieses Jahr starten Tannenwedel und Nadelsimse richtig durch. Das letztes Jahr eingesetzte __ Moos auch. Ich würde mal abwarten und im Frühjahr neu bepflanzen. Vielleicht sieht dann die Lage anders aus.


----------



## Dierbecher (16. Aug. 2022)

Live-Aufnahme von meiner Mittagsrast
 
Rechts, hinter der Dachspitze, liegt mein Teich 
Ohne Netz würde ich den im Frühjahr wohl nicht mehr wiederfinden!

Gut, dann wird Mal nicht panickiert und die Natur gewähren lassen.

Danke
Claude


----------

